# The language thread for languages



## Corto (May 5, 2009)

*Featuring: Languages!*

Ok, so lately we've had these "learning x language" threads and with Chyuukuchi we figured it would be better to have all of these in a single package for simplicity's sake. So, this thread is for learning and/or practicing different idioms!  (Kudos to Chyuukuchi for the neat idea).

*The rules are simple:* 
1- at the beggining of your post, state in *bold* letters what language you are going to use/ask about.
2- there will be multiple conversations going on at the same time on different languages; this is perfectly ok. If you aren't replying to the post above yours, use the quote function.
3- the topics being discussed don't need to be too important: No need to speak about international politics or whatever, asking about the weather is a-ok for example (everyone must start somewhere, I guess).
4- please only post in a language if you speak it or wish to learn it. Don't copy-paste sentences from online translators: that's extremely annoying to people who do speak the language.
5- all other regular forum rules apply.

To begin with: I speak spanish and (some) german. If anyone has a question or wants to practice, fire away.

(NOTE: I'll lock the other language threads to keep all language related things here from now on. Also, please don't spam or just post nonsense or insults in other languages. I'll be extremely strict on this sense).


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Mmmmhmmm.... I tend to be fluent in English.  I only have a spot of Spanish known and a few Japanese Words.  Its embarrassing really.  But I do speak several rare languages of my own making, not that they count or anything.


----------



## GoodEats (May 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> *Featuring: Languages!*
> 
> Ok, so lately we've had these "learning x language" threads and with Chyuukuchi we figured it would be better to have all of these in a single package for simplicity's sake. So, this thread is for learning and/or practicing different idioms!  (Kudos to Chyuukuchi for the neat idea).
> 
> ...



*German*
Guten Tag, Corto.
Danke! ^_^
Das ist sehr gut


----------



## Bambi (May 5, 2009)

Okay, uhm ...

*Arabic [Question]*

Still trying to understand it -- is there anyone here whose taken or knows fluent arabic? If so, does anyone have an opinion on the Rosetta Stone series?


Also, translation from above (because I suck at German and am trying to re-learn it):

Good day, Corto.
Thank you! ^_^
Is this good? (Or, did I lose that last part?)


----------



## GoodEats (May 5, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Okay, uhm ...
> 
> *Arabic [Question]*
> 
> ...



Um... I was -trying- to say This is great (Sehr gut - great, gut - good) Anyways.. As for Rosetta.. My friend said it was so good that we could replace language teachers in high school with it and save money.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 5, 2009)

*French*
Back on the old topic...
Useful phrases for you: Bonjour = Hello, good day.
Salut = Hi, or bye (also, salvation, if used as a noun, i.e. 'son salut')
Au revoir = goodbye (literally, 'at the re-seeing')
Pourquoi = why
Ca va? = How's it going? (response is generally also "Ã§a va", in this case meaning, "it's going [okay]")
Comment t'appelles-tu? = What's your name? (literally, 'what do you call yourself?')
Je m'appelle (+ your name) = My name is... (literally, 'I call myself')
OÃ¹ sont les toilettes? = Where's the bathroom? (no real literal translation: 'toilettes' does not, in fact, mean toilet)

Useful words:
Il = he
Elle = her
Je = I
Tu = you
Vous = you (plural, or this is what you call someone you're not really acquainted with)
Mon/ma/mes = my (masculine/feminine/plural respectively)
Son/sa/ses = his/hers (masc/fem/plural)
Ton/ta/tes = yours (masc/fem/plural)
Votre/vos = yours (masc and fem/plural)

Points about pronunciation: French words don't sound anything like they look.  
General rules of thumb: if the word ends with a consonant, that consonant is probably silent (example: Vous isn't pronounced 'vowse'.  Rather, it's pronounced more like 'voo'). 
Combinations of 'en', 'in', 'on', or 'an' generally have a nasal sound, which is formed by putting your tongue against the top of your palate and vocalizing through your nose.  So 'bonjour' is pronounced like 'bo(n is nasal) zhoor'.
The letter 'r' is much different as well.  If it's in direct contact with a sonorous vowel (as in 'radio' or 'ronronner'), it's pronounced by making a 'guh' sound and extending it.  It should sound like a dog growling if you do it right.  If it has no such sonority, however, you pronounce it like the letter k (kuh), again extended (this should sound like you're hocking up a loogie).
The letters l, d, and t are pronounced by pressing the tip of the tongue against one's front teeth, rather than however the hell we do it in English.
Certain letters require a bit of exaggeration to get used to.  For example, if you see a 'u' by itself (tu, cru, etc.), your mouth has to go super round and super tight (sometimes French people sound like they're whistling when they say this letter).  Likewise, the letter 'i' is pronounced with a sort of grimace ('ee' as in 'eek!') that's very constricted.
For most words, you'll just have to learn how they're pronounced.  Much like in English.

Anyway, there you go.  There's a nice start for you, I hope.  Throw me some questions and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

*French*
Je suis FatiguÃ© 
*German*
Wie geht's?
Ich bin mÃ¼de...
Ja... Ich wolle lernen Deutsch!
*Spanish*
Yo hablo un poco EspaÃ±ol!
*Russian*
ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ‚ (Pronouncing) Preev-*yet*!
 (I'm slowly learning this, it's kinda hard)
*Latin*
I can't find any good sites for this D:

-------------------------------
(I need to learn French, I'm learning German all by myself, taking Spanish in school, and learning Russian all by myself)


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmm I suppose noone here knows how to speak Japanese now do they? Id love to learnt he "basic" grammar structure of it.


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Mmmmmmm I suppose noone here knows how to speak Japanese now do they? Id love to learnt he "basic" grammar structure of it.


*Japanese*
Watashi wa nihongo o hanashimasu...

Well.. I speak a little... But so far for languages.. I found this site EXTREMELY helpful.

*All Languages*

http://elanguageschool.net

They only offer a few languages but they help with pronouncing and they have many sections they separate phrases and such into.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Soy muy terrible a espanol.  Acordarse pequenisimo. =(

no, I will not take the time to accent.  >:C


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

I can desuspam, does that count


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2009)

*Spanish
*El espaÃ±ol es un idioma muy dificil, la gramatica es muy complicada.


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

Corto said:


> *Spanish
> *El espaÃ±ol es un idioma muy dificil, la gramatica es muy complicada.



Nuh uh...
*Spanish*
EspaÃ±ol es muy fÃ¡cil. xD


----------



## Corto (May 6, 2009)

*Spanish*
Tu madre


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

*French*
Bonsoir, mon amis!


----------



## FanaticRat (May 6, 2009)

*Japanese*

Konnichi wa, minasan!

I'm actually taking the AP Japanese test tomorrow, but a 1 is probably the best I can hope for since our class wasn't geared for AP at all (didn't help that only two people were going to bother taking the test). Oh well.


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

Corto said:


> *Spanish*
> Tu madre



No! Tu madre y padre! 


Lukar said:


> *French*
> Bonsoir, mon amis!



What's mon amis? o.o Like... People? o.o


FanaticRat said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> Konnichi wa, minasan!
> 
> I'm actually taking the AP Japanese test tomorrow, but a 1 is probably the best I can hope for since our class wasn't geared for AP at all (didn't help that only two people were going to bother taking the test). Oh well.


Minasan? >.>
O genkai desu ka?
Nemui desu nee xD


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

*ENGLISH*


> Je suis FatiguÃ©


I am tired.
HELL YEAH I DID THAT ALL BY MYSELF. (I knew Je suis meant I'm or I am, and fatigue is an English word. )
I only know English. 
But I'm taking Spanish 1 next year, I'll get there someday.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 6, 2009)

*French*
Je prÃ©fÃ¨re le franÃ§ais quÃ©bÃ©cois. =P 
Pis j'ai Ã©tÃ© dit que je parle franÃ§ais avec un accent espagnol. 
X3





Corto said:


> *Spanish
> *El espaÃ±ol es un idioma muy dificil, la gramatica es muy complicada.


No es la verdad. Â¡InglÃ©s et alemÃ¡n tienen les gramÃ¡ticas mÃ¡s complicadas qu'espagnol ou francÃ©s! Â¿QuÃ© tas diciendo?



Chyuukuchi said:


> Nuh uh...
> *Spanish*
> EspaÃ±ol es muy fÃ¡cil. xD



Â¡SÃ­ seÃ±or! =D


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> *ENGLISH*
> I am tired.
> HELL YEAH I DID THAT ALL BY MYSELF. (I knew Je suis meant I'm or I am, and fatigue is an English word. )
> I only know English.
> But I'm taking Spanish 1 next year, I'll get there someday.



*Spanish*
Tu eres muy comico. Estoy muy cansado.
-rubs eyes- Yo neccisseto dormir.



Adelio Altomar said:


> *French*
> Je prÃ©fÃ¨re le franÃ§ais quÃ©bÃ©cois. =P
> Pis j'ai Ã©tÃ© dit que je parle franÃ§ais avec un accent espagnol.
> X3
> No es la verdad. Â¡InglÃ©s et alemÃ¡n tienen les gramÃ¡ticas mÃ¡s complicadas qu'espagnol ou francÃ©s! Â¿QuÃ© tas diciendo?


Teeeeach me xD
It's not verdad? English something has less gramatical more complicaded than spanish and french? >.< Wha?


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> *Spanish*
> Tu eres muy comico. Estoy muy cansado.
> -rubs eyes- Yo neccisseto dormir.



I think I know the first sentence.

You are very funny/comical? 
I don't know the rest. :/


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

*French*
J'ecoute iTunes.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 6, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Minasan? >.>
> O genkai desu ka?
> Nemui desu nee xD



Hai, genki desu!


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

*Irish*
Dia duit, an labhra[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ã­onn Ã©inne anseo Gaeilge?[/FONT]


----------



## GoodEats (May 6, 2009)

FanaticRat said:


> Hai, genki desu!



I swear it was genkai desu.. Guess it is genki  -shrugs-



secretfur said:


> *Irish*
> Dia duit, an labhra[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ã­onn Ã©inne anseo Gaeilge?[/FONT]



Irish?!


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

> Irish?!



You sound surprised. I speak it a little, you lose it quickly when you're not in the Gaeltacht.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 6, 2009)

> Dia duit, an labhraÃ­onn Ã©inne anseo Gaeilge?


Now that's just neat.  I didn't know anyone spoke the old British Isle languages anymore (except I knew the Scottish in the north still speak Gaelic or whatever it is, because it's on all their signs).



> What's mon amis?


Ami is friend, although the 's' on the end isn't needed.  Like in English, adding an s to most French words makes them plurals.  Bonjour mon ami (Hello my friend), or Bonjour mes amis (Hello my friends) if you wanted plural.
Ami, similar to amigo, right?  Everyone knows that word.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 6, 2009)

*French*
Salut tout le monde, aimez-vous les patates?

So basicly -> Hello everyone, do you like potatoes?
x3


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

*French*
Ah oui, j'ai adore les patates!

Dont know if it's correct or not, been a while since GCSE French...


----------



## Fen (May 6, 2009)

*FranÃ§ais*
Bonsoir tout le monde !
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait? Maintenant j'Ã©coute de la musique de Mozart. J'adore Mozart. Ses chansons sont trÃ¨s belles.

Et je dÃ©teste des pommes de terre (ou 'patates').


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 6, 2009)

*French*


> j'ai adore


<<J'adore>> marche assez bien.  Sauf si c'Ã©tait du passÃ© composÃ©.  En ce cas, on utiliserait <<j'ai adorÃ©>>, mais Ã§a ne fait pas de sens dans ce contexte, alors...
Also... patates.  Does anybody actually say that?  You know how those French can be about their 'anglicismes'.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> *French*
> 
> <<J'adore>> marche assez bien.  Sauf si c'Ã©tait du passÃ© composÃ©.  En ce cas, on utiliserait <<j'ai adorÃ©>>, mais Ã§a ne fait pas de sens dans ce contexte, alors...
> Also... patates.  Does anybody actually say that?  You know how those French can be about their 'anglicismes'.



I was wondering about that. Isn't 'pomme d'terre' potato in French?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 6, 2009)

> I was wondering about that. Isn't 'pomme d'terre' potato in French?


Oui.  I mean, 'patate' is sort of colloquial, but I never heard anybody say it when I was over there, so....
It's probably something lazy teenagers say.


----------



## Fen (May 6, 2009)

I have a french spell-check (firefox addon) and patates doesn't catch it.
I guess it's legit french, but I wouldn't go around saying it. Then again, how often does one scream 'potatoes' from the rooftops?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Oui.  I mean, 'patate' is sort of colloquial, but I never heard anybody say it when I was over there, so....
> It's probably something lazy teenagers say.



I think its probably everyone's love of Anglicisms, people cant get enough of them. Look at Japanese for example, even standard Irish is sounding more English than Irish these days.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

I wanna learn Latin Spanish sometime.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Oui. I mean, 'patate' is sort of colloquial, but I never heard anybody say it when I was over there, so....
> It's probably something lazy teenagers say.


 
"Patate" is the word used for "Pomme de terre" here in Quebec. I never heard anybody say "Pomme de terre"

You know, The french here is way more different from the normal french.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 6, 2009)

Ohhh... it's quÃ©bÃ©cois.  That explains it.
Jeez... you French Canadians are weird.  You refuse to say thing like 'un e-mail' (courriel... bah), but then you make up silly words like 'patate'.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ohhh... it's quÃ©bÃ©cois.  That explains it.
> Jeez... you French Canadians are weird.  You refuse to say thing like 'un e-mail' (courriel... bah), but then you make up silly words like 'patate'.



Maybe offtopic, but I think South Park summed up French Canadians very nicely in one of their episodes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 6, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> "Patate" is the word used for "Pomme de terre" here in Quebec. I never heard anybody say "Pomme de terre"
> 
> You know, The french here is way more different from the normal french.




How different, exactly? Is it like Latin Spanish and is 1/2 Inuit languages?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2009)

I don't know too much about it, because I pretty much only studied standard French (the kind they speak in Paris), but from what I've heard of it spoken, it's not that much different.  I suppose it'd be like British English as compared to American English.  Certain words are different, the accent is different, but otherwise they're the same language.


----------



## Tryp (May 7, 2009)

*FranÃ§ais*

Salut tout le monde.  Je parle un peu de franÃ§ais, mais pas en courant.  J'espÃ¨re qu'un jour je pourrai parler comme un vrai franÃ§ais.

*Deutsche*
Traurig, ich spreche nicht Deutsche.  I only know a few simple phrases that I've picked up from German exchange students, and I can only speak them, can't write in German at all.  I do know two German songs though: Stille nacht und die Deutsche Nationalhymne.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 7, 2009)

I need to learn my language...
Badly... T.T

Eight years and I still don't know it enough to hold a conversation...
But I'm picking up as I go, so that's all good. =3



Corto said:


> *Spanish*
> Â¡Puta tÃº madre!


Fix'd! X3



Chyuukuchi said:


> *Spanish*
> Tu eres muy comico. Estoy muy cansado.
> -rubs eyes- Yo neccisseto dormir.
> 
> ...



_That's not true.  English and German have a more complicated grammar than Spanish and French._

Also, if you speak both Spanish and French, by the way, I ended up using  couple of French conjunctions in there... =P

As you can see it there...



WolvesSoulZ said:


> "Patate" is the word used for "Pomme de terre" here in Quebec. I never heard anybody say "Pomme de terre"
> 
> You know, The french here is way more different from the normal french.



And I seem to be using that French more often than the Metropolitan French we're being taught in my school here when I'm in class thanks in part Ã  mon ami quÃ©bÃ©cois.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2009)

*Japanese*

I actually just decided to pick this up on my free time a few days ago. I'm in the process of memorizing the hiragana (25 sounds down so far!). Katakana may come later, Kanji MUCH, much later, both after learning some other basics.

Let me tell you, I have never had a greater respect towards calligraphy than now.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 7, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ohhh... it's quÃ©bÃ©cois.  That explains it.
> Jeez... you French Canadians are weird.  You refuse to say thing like 'un e-mail' (courriel... bah), but then you make up silly words like 'patate'.



Hey, don't knock Canadian French! I think this bastardized form of the heavily-mutated Romance language is rather cool and badass, compared to French of France. Plus I like the words they use over there! They don't sound so...

Pretentious...

Seriously, 'une pomme de terre' literally translates to 'an apple of the earth', and 'patate' is so much shorter sounds better. =P 



Digitalpotato said:


> How different, exactly? Is it like Latin Spanish and is 1/2 Inuit languages?





M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know too much about it, because I pretty much only studied standard French (the kind they speak in Paris), but from what I've heard of it spoken, it's not that much different.  I suppose it'd be like British English as compared to American English.  Certain words are different, the accent is different, but otherwise they're the same language.



Like Spanish down here, the French up there seems to have _some_ degree of influence in vocabulary and perhaps sounds due to the indigenous and their words, though may or _may not_ be as great. And I say 'seem' and 'some' with uncertainty, since I still don't know enough of the language, from either dialects.

But judging from what I've heard and read about from Exto and my current French teacher, it seems that the QuÃ©bÃ©cois can seemingly 'turn on' their standard French accent in place of the native 'quÃ©bÃ©cois' accent at will, and sometimes unknowingly, even!

I've heard some of the Spanish from it's country of origin and compare it a lot to what is down here for comparison. It sounds like a stuffier version of a Italianized form of Spanish, especially with the English "th" sound in place of 'c' and 'z'.  

The vowels are brighter over there, particularly in the front vowels, 'a' y 'e', and there is one other sounds, the double 'l', ll, which sometimes sounds different to the ll here. Here, it sounds similar to 'j' but more in the middle, over there... *shrugs* It's sounds more 'y' than anything else.

And one of the things I've noticed from hearing QuÃ©bÃ©cois French, the little I did hear of it, is the vowel 'i' is much more lax, almost like the English short 'i', and the sounds 'ts' in words like 'tu'. 

Has anyone of you French students heard French with _trilled_ R, like in Spanish? =P


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

I've only heard "R" trilled in Spanish and sometimes Brazilian Portuguese. (Brazilian portuguese to me sounds more like latin spanish...european portuguese to me sounds like a Russian or Pole speaking Spanish)


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2009)

> Has anyone of you French students heard French with trilled R, like in Spanish? =P


I believe that's how they speak in some parts of Alsace, due to the German influence.  It sounds pretty weird.  I heard a song once, sung in that kind of French, and it actually made it a lot more pleasant to listen to, for some reason.


> Hey, don't knock Canadian French!


I'm not knocking it.  I'm just saying that it seems weird how super anal the Canadian language bureau can be about some things but not others.  A lot of modern French words aren't recognized by the Canadian government as legitimate and hence bars their usage, instead substituting more French-sounding words in their place.  Oftentimes, they're even more extreme about it than the AcadÃ©mie franÃ§aise.  And yet you've got this word 'patate', which is clearly derived from English.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

You'd be surprised about how anal some cultures are about other languages' words getting into theirs.

"AAAAAH SOFTWARE IS A BAD WORD! YOU CAN'T USE SOFTWARE!!!!! THAT IS BAD!! IT IS AMERICA INVADING US!!!!"


----------



## ~secret~ (May 7, 2009)

Aden said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> I actually just decided to pick this up on my free time a few days ago. I'm in the process of memorizing the hiragana (25 sounds down so far!). Katakana may come later, Kanji MUCH, much later, both after learning some other basics.
> 
> Let me tell you, I have never had a greater respect towards calligraphy than now.



Nihongo ga sukoshi wakarimasu ka? Ganbare-O, Aden-san.

Picked it up myself recently, need it for university. A hard language but it'll be worth it^^.

And kanji are a bitch, I still dont know what a radical is.:?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 7, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I believe that's how they speak in some parts of Alsace, due to the German influence.  It sounds pretty weird.  I heard a song once, sung in that kind of French, and it actually made it a lot more pleasant to listen to, for some reason.



Indeed so. 
In the uvular R, the vowels sounds like they're being swallowed back down into your throat, leaving the overall quality sound... stuck and stuffed, if I can't choose better words than that...

With the trilled R, it actually seems to push out the full sonority of the sound, presenting something that rings a more musical sound, to me, anyway.

I've apparently impressed both Canadians and French with my Spanish French accent, often having it called pleasing/pleasant and very distinct. =O

Maybe I should post a recording or two.



> I'm not knocking it.  I'm just saying that it seems weird how super anal the Canadian language bureau can be about some things but not others.  A lot of modern French words aren't recognized by the Canadian government as legitimate and hence bars their usage, instead substituting more French-sounding words in their place.  Oftentimes, they're even more extreme about it than the AcadÃ©mie franÃ§aise.  And yet you've got this word 'patate', *which is clearly derived from English.*


\

Hmm...
According to here the English word 'potato' is derived from Spanish, 'patata'.*

Given the rules of how words are changed and formed between Spanish to French and back, and patterns that you can notice between the two, the word 'patate' seems to follow those rules perfectly, and it may have been in usage a long time before it came to be 'pomme de terre' in France. Maybe it got lost when they beheaded King Louis the (insert Roman numerals here) on the guillotine and they got rid of the monarchy for good.

And don't forget, QuÃ©bÃ©cois French was originally the language used in the King's court. The people adopted a more standardized dialect of French used throughout the colonies to make communication a little easier. Just an alternate theory as to where it came from... =P

*Note: We don't use 'patata' down here; the word for 'potato' in Mexican Spanish is 'papa'.


Digitalpotato said:


> I've only heard "R" trilled in Spanish and sometimes Brazilian Portuguese. (Brazilian portuguese to me sounds more like latin spanish...european portuguese to me sounds like a Russian or Pole speaking Spanish)



Actually, the R sounds different to me in Brasilian Portuguese...
Like a French R though maybe I just caught a weird dialect...

I described it one time, very crudely too, as the languages of Spanish and French had a baby, and that baby was striken with something Down Syndrome... =P

Of course I was much younger then...
Still sounds weird to me, though.


Also, M. Le Renard, what the Hell is l'andouille? Isn't that like a sausage or something?


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 7, 2009)

*German*
Ich bin fast hundert Prozent, aber ich Deutsch nicht sprechen. Ich bin ein schlechtes Deutsch.

*Dutch*
Maar ik ben ook een deel Nederlands, ik spreek geen hetzij.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2009)

> Also, M. Le Renard, what the Hell is l'andouille? Isn't that like a sausage or something?


Yep.  It's a real smelly, nasty looking sausage they make in rural France.  The kind you cut open and pour out, rather than eating intestines and all.  Sort of like haggis, but smellier.
I'm a big fan of French sausage.  They still make it the old-fashioned way, which is to say stuffing pig intestine full of various parts and leaving it to dry for several weeks to months in a smokehouse.  It is SO good, though.


> Dutch
> Maar ik ben ook een deel Nederlands, ik spreek geen hetzij.


I love Dutch.  It is absolutely one of the coolest sounding languages on the planet.  My mother once described it as sounding like the language of the Clay People from Flash Gordon.


----------



## Erewolf (May 7, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> *French*
> Je prÃ©fÃ¨re le franÃ§ais quÃ©bÃ©cois. =P
> Pis j'ai Ã©tÃ© dit que je parle franÃ§ais avec un accent espagnol.
> X3
> ...



*English*

I'm trying to learn quebec french...Well better then I already know it. Most of my family is in Montreal so...It would be helpful. Any tips? XD


----------



## GoodEats (May 9, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> *English*
> 
> I'm trying to learn quebec french...Well better then I already know it. Most of my family is in Montreal so...It would be helpful. Any tips? XD



http://learnfrench.elanguageschool.net

If you look through topics in French.. They have Quebec French


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Okay, uhm ...
> 
> *Arabic [Question]*
> 
> Still trying to understand it -- is there anyone here whose taken or knows fluent arabic? If so, does anyone have an opinion on the Rosetta Stone series?



the important thing to note about the arabic rosetta stone is that unless you can transliterate the script into something you can use, it's going to be worthless for reading.  great for speaking, though.

apart from that, i haven't really gotten through it enough to judge its effectiveness at teaching the language.  i'd assume it's vetted like most other rs versions, and most of the stuff i saw seemed to be correct as taught to me by teachers whose first language is arabic

you're gonna want to def. find a fluent pen-pal, though--there are so many idiosyncracies to arabic, so your speaking is not going to be really great unless you converse with native speakers who are willing to correct you if you fuck up.  i recommend the wordreference forums to get in contact with native speakers of any language, as you'll find the specific language forums are by default moderated by a native speaker or someone who is at least fluent.

oh, forgot.  i also don't recommend phonetic dictionaries or any word books that don't write the word in actual arabic script.  if you're going to try to speak such a difficult language, you might as well suck it up and learn the script, too or else if you actually go to a country where arabic is the official language, you won't be able to read menus or signs or anything like that and you can bet they're not written in english script phonetics

p.s.  ?Ø§Ù‡Ù„Ø§Ù† Ùˆ Ø³Ù‡Ù„Ø§Ù†​


----------



## Xaerun (May 10, 2009)

Deserving of a sticky, I think.


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 10, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ohhh... it's quÃ©bÃ©cois.  That explains it.
> Jeez... you French Canadians are weird.  You refuse to say thing like 'un e-mail' (courriel... bah), but then you make up silly words like 'patate'.



*French*
Je suis offensÃ©e. Tight. J'ai jamais utilisÃ© le mot courriel...

PS: French Canadian =\= QuÃ©becois.
kthx


*EspaÃ±ol*
Hablo un poco espaÃ±ol, pero tiene mas problemas con la memorizacion, y no practico la langua tambien. 

??? I don't even know if what I just wrote made any sense XD


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

*Spanish [Question]
*I'm going to be getting the Rosetta stone for Spanish. Any tips on how to practice a language you're learning? I used to try to dictate my day in Spanish, and that usually helps.


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

*swedish*
var fan e min mobil!

where the fuck is my mobil!


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

i can give you the whole language if you whants(swedish)


----------



## Marie (May 10, 2009)

*French* 
I am currently taking French 1 in High School. Apparently the french spoken in France is different from the french spoken in Quebec, which is different from the french spoken in africa, etc etc? Is that true? 
My french teacher says she's from Morocco. Next year I'll be taking French 2, and that teacher is from Haiti. Should I have any trouble understanding his french, since he is from a different place?


----------



## PaulShepherd (May 10, 2009)

*Deutsch*
*sing* Verliebte Fischer zieh'n mit den Booten die Berge hinauf....Gruess mir die Gaense, den Adler, den Rotbarsch, Bergmann Glueck Auf!.... 

I bet WarMocK can solve what song this is. You wouldn't know.


----------



## Arlaan (May 10, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm surprised how many of you are able to speak German in a more or less proper way oO In fact, I am German myself, and moreover, I was even crazy enough to start studying the language at University. And since that historic date, I have learned one thing: German language totally sucks! Well, at least considering grammar etc. you know. I'm a passionate writer and can't think of a greater and even more flexible writing-language, but...there's no sense in it at all. Thousands of rules re-defining another thousand, wtf. Since University has forced me to discover the really scary parts of my mother tongue, I fully understand all Non-Germans complaining about the problems they have while trying to learn German. The most shocking fact is that we have to study the history of German language, too, meaning: Old German (around 1050-1350 a.D.) and VERY Old German (750-1000). He, and this very old German strongly resembles (Old) English.

As for English, I always liked the sound of it better, even nowadays I watch movies / play games / read books in English if possible. 
Dutch, well, that's kinda funny: Many Germans are able to understand spoken Dutch, but I'm billions of miles away from speaking it.
In addition to German, English and Latin, I would like to have a try on Spanish or Italian someday...

Do we have anyone here speaking Japanese fluently? Hell of a language, love it ^^


----------



## ~secret~ (May 10, 2009)

*Arabic*

Can anyone help me out with this? I've been interested in Arabic for a long time now but I don't know which kind to learn. I know that some types of it aren't mutually intelligable so can anyone suggest the most 'universal' dialect?


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

secretfur said:


> *Arabic*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this? I've been interested in Arabic for a long time now but I don't know which kind to learn. I know that some types of it aren't mutually intelligable so can anyone suggest the most 'universal' dialect?



i would start out by not worrying about which kind you'll learn and just start with learning to read and speak modern standard.  if arabic is a game, dialects like levantine, egyptian and iraqi are the expansion packs and it is a lot easier to diversify if you have a solid base, since news networks like al-jazeera and other interregional organizations like that use MSA.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 10, 2009)

Vintage said:


> i would start out by not worrying about which kind you'll learn and just start with learning to read and speak modern standard.  if arabic is a game, dialects like levantine, egyptian and iraqi are the expansion packs and it is a lot easier to diversify if you have a solid base, since news networks like al-jazeera and other interregional organizations like that use MSA.



Thanks for that. I take it that any language course just called 'Arabic' will be in in MSA?


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

most likely.  the best i can say is that if a course deals with a certain dialect, it'll probably say so in the description.  if it's instructed live then you can probably ask the instructor (and the instructor will probably be at least a bit impressed that you know the difference, even on a superficial level.)  programs like rosetta stone are in MSA, as well.

i will reiterate that the main problem for most beginner speakers at this point is learning to read the script.  you don't even have to know the word, as long as you can decipher what it sounds like from the script.  this will improve your general comprehension without you even having to learn vocab (though i don't recommend trying to speak any word you don't know :3)


----------



## ~secret~ (May 10, 2009)

Vintage said:


> most likely.  the best i can say is that if a course deals with a certain dialect, it'll probably say so in the description.  if it's instructed live then you can probably ask the instructor (and the instructor will probably be at least a bit impressed that you know the difference, even on a superficial level.)  programs like rosetta stone are in MSA, as well.



Might do some shopping for an audio course, I was looking at Pimsleur's course and it seems alright. If it's anything like the Japanese course I'll learn enough to get around (maybe).

Are you an Arabic speaker yourself?


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2009)

i get by.  abhorrently slow reader, but i can recognize some words when i'm listening to a native speaker.  i know enough to read a restaurant menu, ask how much a hotel room is and where the bathroom is.  i'll be taking arabic as a minor (sub to computer science of all things) when i go to college after my military service ends.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 10, 2009)

Vintage said:


> i get by.  abhorrently slow reader, but i can recognize some words when i'm listening to a native speaker.  i know enough to read a restaurant menu, ask how much a hotel room is and where the bathroom is.  i'll be taking arabic as a minor (sub to computer science of all things) when i go to college after my military service ends.



The thought of learning computer science in Arabic just crossed my mind. Uggh... Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 10, 2009)

Here's an interesting sound file about the trilled R in QuÃ©bec. It's such an under-rated and  very pretty sound. I don't know why they consider you unsophisticated when you say such an old and more natural sound, whereas you're considered proper for choking on popcorn. :-/

C'est La Vie - April 5th, 2009


----------



## GoodEats (May 10, 2009)

So.. My friend is teaching me russian  I can write and say Hi, How are you?, count to ten, read a few words by manual translation(Like those this shape is this letter codes) I was able to tell he was having girl troubles when he wrote he was feeling bad from a girl xD


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 10, 2009)

Hickory said:


> *French*
> I am currently taking French 1 in High School. Apparently the french spoken in France is different from the french spoken in Quebec, which is different from the french spoken in africa, etc etc? Is that true?
> My french teacher says she's from Morocco. Next year I'll be taking French 2, and that teacher is from Haiti. Should I have any trouble understanding his french, since he is from a different place?



Yes, french does change from place to place, think of US english VS Aussie, just worse ; ), even then, you shouldn't have trouble understanding your teacher.


And then there's *chiac*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRgbpIQU1hw
<3


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2009)

*Japanese*

Update: 55 sounds in the hiragana syllabary down so far. I should have the rest memorized by Wednesday or Thursday. Once that happens, any recommendations as to what to look into first?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> Update: 55 sounds in the hiragana syllabary down so far. I should have the rest memorized by Wednesday or Thursday. Once that happens, any recommendations as to what to look into first?



I'd recommend getting flash cards for hiragana, katakana and some basic kanji. Mora and kanji are the kind of things you forget quickly if you dont use them a lot, most show you their stroke order as well if you're interested in learning to write them. I think I got mines on 'J-Go', not too sure about the name.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I'd recommend getting flash cards for hiragana, katakana and some basic kanji. Mora and kanji are the kind of things you forget quickly if you dont use them a lot, most show you their stroke order as well if you're interested in learning to write them. I think I got mines on 'J-Go', not too sure about the name.



Yeah, I think I'll work on katakana as I'm learning some basic language stuff.

Kanji, though... that may be a while off. X3


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 11, 2009)

If anyone needs help with English (US version) & Spanish (an in-between the international standard & the Puerto Rican version), I'd be an appropiate assistant, both orally & written.  About what I know, I'd say my skill at both languages is the same, with the same advanced-level defficiencies on each one.


*EspaÃ±ol:*

Si alguien necesita ayuda con el inglÃ©s (versiÃ³n estadounidense) y el espaÃ±ol (entremedio de la versiÃ³n puertorriqueÃ±a y la estÃ¡ndar internacional), yo serÃ­a un asistente apropiado para ello, tanto oralmente como de forma escrita.  Respecto a lo que sÃ©, dirÃ­a que mi habilidad con ambas lenguas es aproximadamente la misma, con las mismas deficiencias a nivel avanzado en cada uno.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 11, 2009)

Den hÃ¤r trÃ¥d Ã¤r dum :[


----------



## frisse (May 12, 2009)

Ark said:


> Den hÃ¤r trÃ¥d Ã¤r dum :[




it is "den hÃ¤r trÃ¥den Ã¤r dum" just so you know


----------



## Timmy (May 12, 2009)

*Italian:
*Qualcuno sa se questo rende ogni senso?

*Finnish:*
Rakastan google kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤Ã¤, en vain ole varma, onko se oikein.

*Turkish:*
Hah, bu mantÄ±klÄ±!


----------



## ~secret~ (May 12, 2009)

http://www.fsi-language-courses.com/

Found this site last night, might be useful.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 12, 2009)

frisse said:


> it is "den hÃ¤r trÃ¥den Ã¤r dum" just so you know


Sorry, I was using a translator ^_^'


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 12, 2009)

> and that teacher is from Haiti.


I think they might speak Creole mostly in Haiti, which is WAY different than normal French.  But since this is a teacher, I'm assuming that won't make much difference aside from accent.  It's actually probably a good thing to have so many different nationalities as teachers.  It gets you used to hearing all the different forms of the language.
Moroccan French is pretty much just French.  Morocco is to France as Mexico is to the United States, in other words a place for old people to retire cheaply.  So most Moroccans in bigger cities will speak pretty generic French (and English too, for some reason... Africans always speak so God damned many languages.  It makes me jealous).


> I know that some types of it aren't mutually intelligable so can anyone suggest the most 'universal' dialect?


I spoke with an Arabic major when I was in Athens (he was in my hostel room), and he told me that when most people start learning Arabic, they do the literary version, which is to say the kind that's written in the Qu'ran.  The reason is, of course, the Qu'ran is the Qu'ran, so anyone who's Muslim needs to know how to read it in its original form.  Hence, everyone knows literary Arabic.  You'll sound a little poetic and snobby speaking it, I would think, but there's pretty much no alternative unless you have a specific place in mind you'd like to visit.  I don't know what they use for Al Jazeera, but I would think that would work too, since it seems to be just the 'Arabic' news network for the Middle East.


----------



## GoodEats (May 12, 2009)

Ark said:


> Sorry, I was using a translator ^_^'



The point of this thread is to learn the language.. Not to have people coming in here with translators just to try and impress people >.< If you want to talk to someone in another language. Learn the language.


----------



## Vintage (May 12, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I spoke with an Arabic major when I was in Athens (he was in my hostel room), and he told me that when most people start learning Arabic, they do the literary version, which is to say the kind that's written in the Qu'ran.  The reason is, of course, the Qu'ran is the Qu'ran, so anyone who's Muslim needs to know how to read it in its original form.  Hence, everyone knows literary Arabic.  You'll sound a little poetic and snobby speaking it, I would think, but there's pretty much no alternative unless you have a specific place in mind you'd like to visit.  I don't know what they use for Al Jazeera, but I would think that would work too, since it seems to be just the 'Arabic' news network for the Middle East.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Standard_Arabic


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2009)

*Japanese*

Hokay, so I've learned the hiragana and its little quirky rules. At what pace should I learn katakana? Is it really that necessary, or should I learn more about the actual language first, or just learn them both simultaneously?


----------



## GoodEats (May 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> Hokay, so I've learned the hiragana and its little quirky rules. At what pace should I learn katakana? Is it really that necessary, or should I learn more about the actual language first, or just learn them both simultaneously?



Hiragana is mostly for Japanese words while katakana is for more foreign words.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2009)

Ark said:


> Sorry, I was using a translator ^_^'





Corto said:


> *The rules are simple:*
> 4- please only post in a language if you speak it or wish to learn it. Don't copy-paste sentences from online translators: that's extremely annoying to people who do speak the language.


.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Hiragana is mostly for Japanese words while katakana is for more foreign words.



And onomatopoeia and things like that, I'd gathered a while ago.

I think what I'm going to do is just learn a little bit of everything at a relaxed pace. I do seem to like learning things that way.


----------



## GoodEats (May 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> And onomatopoeia and things like that, I'd gathered a while ago.
> 
> I think what I'm going to do is just learn a little bit of everything at a relaxed pace. I do seem to like learning things that way.



Two key things you need to learn first are Setting up sentences (Order and particles) as well as vocab. Those are the most important things.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 18, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Two key things you need to learn first are Setting up sentences (Order and particles) as well as vocab. Those are the most important things.



I would agree, but first if I was you I'd go back and make sure you know those hiragana 100%. A week of revising them and you'll know them as well as the English alphabet. Something I used were Japanese children's stories to help me really learn hiragana. You could probably get some online but I got some off ebay so I could make notes on them.


----------



## frisse (May 18, 2009)

Ark said:


> Sorry, I was using a translator ^_^'



its okay 

if you whants something translated into swedish then just ask


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I would agree, but first if I was you I'd go back and make sure you know those hiragana 100%. A week of revising them and you'll know them as well as the English alphabet. Something I used were Japanese children's stories to help me really learn hiragana. You could probably get some online but I got some off ebay so I could make notes on them.



Yeah, I've decided to take a little while and really solidify my hiragana while learning katakana before I delve too far into the language structure.


----------



## Torrent (May 23, 2009)

I think I'll add myself to this thread:

åƒ•ã‚‚æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã‚„ã£ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚èª°ã‹ã¯ç·´ç¿’ã‚’ã‚„ã‚ŠãŸã‹ã£ãŸã‚‰ã€é€£çµ¡ã‚’ã—ã¦ã­ï¼Ÿ

edit: Heh, guess it doesn't like certain kana...


----------



## GoodEats (May 24, 2009)

Torrent said:


> I think I'll add myself to this thread:
> 
> åƒ•ã‚‚æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã‚„ã£ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚èª°ã‹ã¯ç·´ç¿’ã‚’ã‚„ã‚ŠãŸã‹ã£ãŸã‚‰ã€é€£çµ¡ã‚’ã—ã¦ã­ï¼Ÿ
> 
> edit: Heh, guess it doesn't like certain kana...


 
Ow... My brain xD


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

Torrent said:


> åƒ•ã‚‚æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã‚„ã£ã¦ã‚‹ã€‚èª°ã‹ã¯ç·´ç¿’ã‚’ã‚„ã‚ŠãŸã‹ã£ãŸã‚‰ã€é€£çµ¡ã‚’ã—ã¦ã­ï¼Ÿ



It all displays in my text editor window here.

Not that it matters. I can make out most of the kana, but it's all meaningless sounds + meaningless kanji so far.

\o/


----------



## Torrent (May 25, 2009)

I'm fairly new to this thread, how long have you been studying for?


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

Torrent said:


> I'm fairly new to this thread, how long have you been studying for?



Three weeks tomorrow.

\lol
\\Self-teaching on one of my random whims.
\\\Down so far: hiragana, 20 katakana, basic vocab, copula.


----------



## Torrent (May 25, 2009)

Ooh, nice.  How has it been picking up the grammar?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 25, 2009)

Torrent, you seem to know a lot more about this stuff than I do. I'm having real trouble learning all the different counters used, any advice?


----------



## Torrent (May 25, 2009)

Counters are tricky, since there are so many of them.  I'd say working on days, and the generic counter -tsu, is a good practice, since they are used regularly, and have a pretty unique structure (as opposed to just going off of ichi, ni, san, ...).  Also, you can get away with using -tsu for a lot of things, and still convey your meaning while you're learning, at least in my experience.

1 - hitotsu *ã²ã¨ã¤*   2 - futatsu *äºŒã¤*  3 - mittsu *ä¸‰ã¤*
4 - yottsu *å››ã¤*  5 - itsutsu *äº”ã¤*  6 - muttsu *å…­ã¤*
7 - nanatsu *ä¸ƒã¤*  8 - yattsu *å…«ã¤*  9 - kokonotsu *ä¹ã¤*
10 - too *å*

In Japanese Days, the 1st-10th, the 14th, the 20th, and the 24th are unique, the rest you can just use normal numbers like nijyuuichi-nichi for the 21st.

1st - tsuitachi *ä¸€æ—¥*  2nd - futsuka *äºŒæ—¥* 3rd - mikka *ä¸‰æ—¥*
4th - yokka *å››æ—¥*  5th - itsuka *äº”æ—¥* 6th - muika *å…­æ—¥*
7th - nanoka *ä¸ƒæ—¥* 8th - youka *å…«æ—¥* 9th - kokonoka *ä¹æ—¥*
10th - tooka *åæ—¥* 14th - jyuuyokka *åå››æ—¥* 20th - hatsuka *äºŒåæ—¥*
24th- nijyuuyokka *äºŒåå››æ—¥*


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

Torrent said:


> Ooh, nice.  How has it been picking up the grammar?



I've only touched very lightly on the grammar so far, like really basic stuff (verb at the end, etc.). It's mostly just been a bunch of memorization so far, what with the kanas and basic nouns.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 18, 2009)

*Norwegian*:
Hei/Hallo = Hey/Hello
Hade/farvell = bye/goodbye
Jeg heter (+ your name) = my name is (+ your name) (or I'm called ...)
Hva heter du? = What's your name?
Hvor mye koster dette? = How much does this cost?
Unnskyld, kan du si meg hvor toalettet er? = Excuse me, can you tell me where the restroom is?
Hvordan har du det? = How are you doing?
Har du det bra? = Are you alright?
Unnskyld meg... = Pardon me.../excuse me...

frokost = breakfast
lunsj = lunch
middag = dinner
kveldsmat = supper

Jeg = me
du = you
han = he
hun = she
de = them, they
dere = you (talking to a group of people)

I also know some Japanese, German, Spanish, Danish and Swedish.
And I want to learn French, Greek, Chinese (mandarin), Welsh and Latin


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 18, 2009)

I took Spanish throughout high school and I got a decent grasp on how the language works, but I've lost a lot of the knowledge about it that I've had.  I've been thinking about getting back into it if I have open slots to fill in my course schedule over the coming semesters.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 18, 2009)

In Norwegian, when is 's' pronounced 'ss' (like the English 's') and when is it pronounced like 'sh'?
I know in Swedish it seems like a lot of the time it's 'sh', but I was wondering about Norwegian.  Just looking at that word 'lunsj', it looks like it should be pronounced 'loon-shya' or something like that, to me.  Not knowing anything about Norwegian, of course.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 19, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> In Norwegian, when is 's' pronounced 'ss' (like the English 's') and when is it pronounced like 'sh'?
> I know in Swedish it seems like a lot of the time it's 'sh', but I was wondering about Norwegian.  Just looking at that word 'lunsj', it looks like it should be pronounced 'loon-shya' or something like that, to me.  Not knowing anything about Norwegian, of course.



Well, its quite hard to explain. But I'll try.

Lunsj is pronounced just as you would pronounce lunch in English. (Cause we stole the word from the English language (A) )

About the sh and ss.
We use *sh* in words that usually ends on *sj
*So the the word:
Dusj = Shower would be pronounced like Doosh.


And the ss is used on words with s/ss
So the word:
Vask = Wash would be pronounced like Vassk (You pronounce the K like in the word Viking)
or the word: Visk = Rubber would be pronounced like Vissk (where the K and the I would be pronounced like the letters in Viking. (But only the I in the -ing on the end of Viking)

Hope this was helpful, and just ask if there's something you want to learn more about. =D


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Nuh uh...
> *Spanish*
> EspaÃ±ol es muy fÃ¡cil. xD



Spanish (How do I bold?):

Estoy de acuerdo. Corto es lleno de mentiras.


----------



## Steve the Backup Account (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't be sad guys! Everyone knows Jive as a language! All you have to do is replace every noun referring to a person as '_____' or 'mah _____'.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 20, 2009)

Steve the Backup Account said:


> Don't be sad guys! Everyone knows Jive as a language! All you have to do is replace every noun referring to a person as '_____' or 'mah _____'.



Shorty~


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 20, 2009)

> Hope this was helpful, and just ask if there's something you want to learn more about. =D


Quite.  And thanks.  I'm a nerd for languages, so this kind of thing just fascinates me.  Phonetics especially.
On that note, how would say 'thank you' in Norwegian?  It's absent from your list.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

Torrent said:


> Counters are tricky, since there are so many of them.  I'd say working on days, and the generic counter -tsu, is a good practice, since they are used regularly, and have a pretty unique structure (as opposed to just going off of ichi, ni, san, ...).  Also, you can get away with using -tsu for a lot of things, and still convey your meaning while you're learning, at least in my experience.
> 
> 1 - hitotsu *ã²ã¨ã¤*   2 - futatsu *äºŒã¤*  3 - mittsu *ä¸‰ã¤*
> 4 - yottsu *å››ã¤*  5 - itsutsu *äº”ã¤*  6 - muttsu *å…­ã¤*
> ...



The Japanese counting is very hard! DX

The only thing I can get is a few conversational Japanese phrases. Since Vietnamese is my first language and that I'm obviously Vietnamese, learning a language that does not use letters is very hard for me. I heard Japanese is a fun language. Here's what I know about the Japanese language so far.

In Japanese, the noun is placed before the verb. For example, if I say "I eat rice." in Japanese, the literal translation would be "I rice eat".

What other stuff do I need to know about speaking Japanese in conversations?


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Quite.  And thanks.  I'm a nerd for languages, so this kind of thing just fascinates me.  Phonetics especially.
> On that note, how would say 'thank you' in Norwegian?  It's absent from your list.



I used to live in Denmark and despite the similarity between Norwegian and Danish, I can tell you that "mange tak" is Danish for "thank you". Otherwise, you can say "tak" which is short for "thanks".


----------



## Torrent (Jun 23, 2009)

As you said, sentences typically follow the subject - object - verb.  However, one 'fun' deviation from this is noun modification.  For example:

Boku ga tabeta udon ga oishikata.
åƒ•ãŒé£Ÿã¹ãŸã†ã©ã‚“ãŒãŠã„ã—ã‹ãŸã€‚

Which translates to: "The udon I ate was delicious."  This grammar form can get really long and ugly, especially if you're listening to someone speak ;p.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2009)

Torrent said:


> As you said, sentences typically follow the subject - object - verb.  However, one 'fun' deviation from this is noun modification.  For example:
> 
> Boku ga tabeta udon ga oishikata.
> åƒ•ãŒé£Ÿã¹ãŸã†ã©ã‚“ãŒãŠã„ã—ã‹ãŸã€‚
> ...



Looks like I have something to look forward to. 8D

Also, why take the time to write, say, the word "tabeta" as "é£Ÿã¹ãŸ"? Wouldn't it just be easier for everyone if more things were written in kana ("ãŸã¹ãŸ")? There's probably some principle that I haven't learned yet.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Looks like I have something to look forward to. 8D
> 
> Also, why take the time to write, say, the word "tabeta" as "é£Ÿã¹ãŸ"? Wouldn't it just be easier for everyone if more things were written in kana ("ãŸã¹ãŸ")? There's probably some principle that I haven't learned yet.



Correct me if I'm wrong but the Kanji dialect is the main form of Japanese compared to the regional ones like kana. I understand the main dialect a bit but when I visit certain regions, I notice a slight difference in dialect among regions.


----------



## Torrent (Jun 23, 2009)

The use of kanji, once you get used to them (And I've lost a lot of my knowledge of em actually), is to make things a lot simpler to read.  Since in Japanese writingã€ spaces aren't generally used, without kanji what you end up with is a long string of hiragana.


----------



## Torrent (Jun 23, 2009)

Kanji isn't so much a dialect as it is a style of writing.  Generally hiragana and kanji are used for Japanese words, while katakana is used for foreign words and animal names, as animals generally have some pretty wild looking kanji.  For example, if you wanted to write giraffe (kirin), you'd typically write ã‚­ãƒªãƒ³ instead of éº’éºŸ.

Japanese does vary from region to region though, for example kansai-ben.  Like, instead of saying dekinai for to be unable, a person from kansai will often say dekihen.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 23, 2009)

*Japanese*

ã­ã€ã¿ã‚“ãªã€ã­ï¼æ˜¨æ—¥ã®å¤œã¯é¢ç™½ã‹ã£ãŸã€ã˜ã‚ƒï¼Ÿï¼ä»Šæ—¥ã‚‚ãƒã‚¹ãƒˆã®ã“ã¨ãŒã„ã„ã‚“ã ã‚ã†ï¼ãƒ¾(Â´Ï‰ï½€ï¼Â´Ï‰ï½€)ï¾‰
ã˜ã‚ƒã­ã€ã˜ã‚‡ã†ã ã‚“ã¯ã‚ˆï¼

ã€Œæ—¥æ›œæ—¥ã«ãƒ‘ãƒ¼ãƒ†ã‚£ãŒã‚ã‚‹ã‚“ã ãŒã€æ¥ãªã‹ã£ãŸã‚‰è¨±ã•ã‚“ãƒ‡ã€ãµã†ã†ãµãµãµãµãµãµãµã£ã…ã…ã…ã…ã…ã…ï½—

ã‚‚ã£ã¦ã­ã€ã­ã€ç£é ­äººã®ãƒ•ã‚©ãƒ¼ãƒ©ãƒ ãŒè¦‹ãˆãŸï¼Ÿãµã†ã†ã…ã…ã…ï½—ï½—ï½—ï½—ã…ã…ã‚ã»ã‰ã‰ã‰ãƒ•ã‚§ãƒ¼ã‚·ãã†ä½•ã§ã—ã‚‡ã†ã€ã‚ã‚‹ç¨®ã®ãƒã‚«ãƒƒãƒ„ãƒ©ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚ãƒžãƒ¼ã‚¸ãƒ£ãƒ¼ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒƒã‚­ãƒ³ã‚°ã“ã¨ã£ã½ã„ãªããã€‚ã€‚ã€‚ã‚†ã†ã†ã†ã—ã‚…ã€ï¼´ï½ï½’ï½’ï½…ï½Žï½”ã•ã‚“ã«ã¯ã€æ—¥æœ¬äººã‹ãƒ²ã‚¿ã‚¯ã‹ã©ã‚“ãªã®ï¼Ÿãµãµãµä»–ã®ã˜ã‚‡ã†ã ã‚“ã§ã—ã‚‡ã†ã€ç™½äººãŒè©±ã™ã®ã“ã¨ãŒã‚±ãƒ„ã‹ã‚‰ã®ï½žï½žï½žâ—Žï¼¼(ï¿£Oï¿£)ï½µï¾Šï¾–ï½°ï¾–ï½°!!Îž( ï¿£â–½ï¿£)ï¾‰-------â—Ž)+o+) ï½¸ï¾žï½¼ï½¬

( ^ _ ^)âˆ â˜†I LOVE JAPANï¼KOWAI


----------



## Torrent (Jun 23, 2009)

åƒ•ã¯æ—¥æœ¬äººã˜ã‚ƒãªãã¦ã€ã€Œãƒ²ã‚¿ã‚¯ã€ãªã‚“ã¨ã‹ã˜ã‚ƒãªãã¦ã€ã‚‚ã†ç™½äººã˜ã‚ƒã­ã‡ï¼ï¼žï¼šP
ã ãŒã€ä»–ã®è¨€èªžã‚’ç¿’ã†ã¨ã„ã†ã®ã¯ã€ã¡ã‚‡ã†é›£ã—ã„ã‚“ã ã‚ã†ã€‚èª°ã‹ãŒãã‚“ãªã¤ã‚‰ã„ã“ã¨ã‚’ã‚„ã£ã¦ã¿ã‚‹ã®ã¯å‰ã„ã‚ˆã€‚


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 24, 2009)

ç§ãŸã¡ã¯è‹±èªžã§è©±ã‚’ã—ã¦ãã ã•ã„ã“ã¨ã¯ã§ãã¾ã™ã‹ï¼Ÿ ^^;


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 24, 2009)

It's hard to type Japanese on the Fur Affinity Forums because I notice the ï¿½FFFD blocks between the Japanese characters. This means that the Fur Affinity Forums isn't programmed to handle the Japanese language well which really sucks! DX


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 24, 2009)

> I used to live in Denmark and despite the similarity between Norwegian and Danish, I can tell you that "mange tak" is Danish for "thank you". Otherwise, you can say "tak" which is short for "thanks".


I knew a Danish girl once, a long time ago.  She tried to get our chemistry teacher to learn how to pronounce her name right, and despite that it sounded like he was saying exactly what she was, she continued to tell him it wasn't quite right.  That was one of the only times I've experienced a total inability to hear an accent, so Danish scares me.
But 'mange tak' for the info!


'Nippon no' is certainly popular, isn't it?

On another note, I totally just learned that the Dalai Lama has been hiring physicists to come to Tibet to teach monks the scientific method and theoretical physics.  Honestly, that would be, like, my dream job.  Who here speaks Tibetan, and where should I go to start learning it?  I mean, assuming the political situation over there doesn't completely degrade by the time I get my PhD.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 24, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I knew a Danish girl once, a long time ago.  She tried to get our chemistry teacher to learn how to pronounce her name right, and despite that it sounded like he was saying exactly what she was, she continued to tell him it wasn't quite right.  That was one of the only times I've experienced a total inability to hear an accent, so Danish scares me.
> But 'mange tak' for the info!
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. No problem!

I never heard of Nippon no.

I wished I know a Tibetan but it's hard. But I have to admit, Tibet itself is very beautiful. And yeah, I've been hearing about Tibet and China. It's funny that the Chinese government gave certain regions like Tibet autonomous power because certain regions in China are Chinese ethnic minorities yet China continues to suppress Tibet. If Tibet wants to be free from China, let them!

I see you're a French fur. I'm Vietnamese and I learned French at a young age. So, bonjour monsieur! Comment allez-vous? =^.^=


----------



## Chessie (Jun 24, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I used to live in Denmark and despite the similarity between Norwegian and Danish, I can tell you that "mange tak" is Danish for "thank you". Otherwise, you can say "tak" which is short for "thanks".



It's the same in Norwegian, only we write it as "_Takk_" and pronounce it with a short A.

Double consonant equals *a short* vowel
Simple consonant equals *a long* vowel

So the word
Takk = thank you
Tak = roof

We also say "_Tusen Takk_" = thank you very much

Tusen = thousand

So we actually say "a thousand times thanks"


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> The Japanese counting is very hard! DX
> 
> The only thing I can get is a few conversational Japanese phrases. Since Vietnamese is my first language and that I'm obviously Vietnamese, learning a language that does not use letters is very hard for me. I heard Japanese is a fun language. Here's what I know about the Japanese language so far.
> 
> ...



I thought it was Boku wa gohan o tabimashita Or something like that xD


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 24, 2009)

> I see you're a French fur. I'm Vietnamese and I learned French at a young age. So, bonjour monsieur! Comment allez-vous? =^.^=


Ca va bien.  En fait, je ne suis pas franÃ§ais.  Je suis un amÃ©ricain qui Ã©tudie la langue. 
J'ai oubliÃ© qu'on parle franÃ§ais au Vietnam.  C'est une ancienne colonie, n'est-ce pas?  Un de mes profs Ã©tait d'origine vietnamienne, mais sa famille habite en Alsace, donc son nom de famille est Schmidt, un nom allemand.  Un peu bizarre, tout Ã§a.  Mais il est incroyablement sage!



> Double consonant equals a short vowel
> Simple consonant equals a long vowel


Wait.. what do you mean, long and short vowels?  I'm assuming that's not the same as in English.  English long vowel: the 'a' in 'make' (ay, the Fonz greeting).  English short vowel: the 'a' in 'cat' (the American version of which is very harsh.. I don't know how to write it out phonetically).


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 25, 2009)

Torrent said:


> åƒ•ã¯æ—¥æœ¬äººã˜ã‚ƒãªãã¦ã€ã€Œãƒ²ã‚¿ã‚¯ã€ãªã‚“ã¨ã‹ã˜ã‚ƒãªãã¦ã€ã‚‚ã†ç™½äººã˜ã‚ƒã­ã‡ï¼ï¼žï¼šP
> ã ãŒã€ä»–ã®è¨€èªžã‚’ç¿’ã†ã¨ã„ã†ã®ã¯ã€ã¡ã‚‡ã†é›£ã—ã„ã‚“ã ã‚ã†ã€‚èª°ã‹ãŒãã‚“ãªã¤ã‚‰ã„ã“ã¨ã‚’ã‚„ã£ã¦ã¿ã‚‹ã®ã¯å‰ã„ã‚ˆã€‚



ãŠç¥–çˆ¶ã•ã‚“ã®ç”¨ã«ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—ï½—ï½—å‡¸(-_-ï¾’)


----------



## Chessie (Jun 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE] Wait.. what do you mean, long and short vowels?  I'm assuming that's not the same as in English.  English long vowel: the 'a' in 'make' (ay, the Fonz greeting).  English short vowel: the 'a' in 'cat' (the American version of which is very harsh.. I don't know how to write it out phonetically).[/QUOTE]

Long vowels, like you put pressure on it saying 'aaaa' as in the word 'fast'
and short vowels, like the 'a' in 'cat'.
I don't think its that different from English.

But you need to be careful when pronouncing words, because some words get totally different meanings if you say it with a long 'a' or a short 'a'.
Like the two words:
Hat and Hatt,
*Hat* meaning hatred, and *hatt* meaning top-hat.


In norwegian we also got 3 additional letters: 'Ã¦' (Ã†) , 'Ã¸' (Ã˜) and 'Ã¥'  (Ã…)
I'm not sure how to write the pronunciation of these letters 

But here's a video of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l23CjariO0A&feature=related (not mine)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 26, 2009)

Ha... well, to me (the way I speak English), the 'a' in both 'cat' and 'fast' sound exactly the same, so that doesn't help much.  You must mean a softer kind of a, like the a in 'ball', where it's more of an 'ah' sound.  Actually, the 'a' in cat or fast sounds a bit like the letter Ã† in Norwegian, I guess, listening to that girl in the video.
Boy, this would be so much easier if we were speaking to each other right now.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 26, 2009)

*Japanese*

ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚«ã¯ã„ã‚‹ã‹ã€‚ãƒ½ï¼ˆã‚œã¸ã‚œï¼‰ãƒŽ


----------



## Chessie (Jun 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ha... well, to me (the way I speak English), the 'a' in both 'cat' and 'fast' sound exactly the same, so that doesn't help much.  You must mean a softer kind of a, like the a in 'ball', where it's more of an 'ah' sound.  Actually, the 'a' in cat or fast sounds a bit like the letter Ã† in Norwegian, I guess, listening to that girl in the video.
> Boy, this would be so much easier if we were speaking to each other right now.



Hmm.. The way I speak English (British) the 'a' is different in 'cat' and 'fast'.
I see how difficult this can be since our English is so different.

Yeah it would definitely be easier if I could tell you the words and their pronunciation that's for sure.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ca va bien.  En fait, je ne suis pas franÃ§ais.  Je suis un amÃ©ricain qui Ã©tudie la langue.
> J'ai oubliÃ© qu'on parle franÃ§ais au Vietnam.  C'est une ancienne colonie, n'est-ce pas?  Un de mes profs Ã©tait d'origine vietnamienne, mais sa famille habite en Alsace, donc son nom de famille est Schmidt, un nom allemand.  Un peu bizarre, tout Ã§a.  Mais il est incroyablement sage!




Oh I didn't know that. I thought you were truly French especially just by looking at your username; Monsieur Le Renard which translates to Mr. Fox. Your French is very good though.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2009)

I am currently enrolled at the Defense Language Institute in Monterey, CA.  I am slated to begin learning pashto, the native language of Afghanistan and Northern Pakistan here in about a month.  Apparently there is a 12% pass rate for the class, due to it being impossible to become fluent in a language in about 47 weeks.  Wish me luck!  I predict that if successful, I'll be a busy boy.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 26, 2009)

> Your French is very good though.


Well thank you.  I did get the DALF, so I've been at it for a while.



> Apparently there is a 12% pass rate for the class, due to it being impossible to become fluent in a language in about 47 weeks.


Heh... that's certainly true.  You'll just have to think about nothing else the whole time, I suppose.  And you can always take shortcuts; for comprehension exams, for example, it's always good to think more about context than the actual words.  It leaves you understanding everything that's being said without having to remember definitions or anything like that.
Good luck with that.  I haven't heard of Pashto until now.  Isn't that sad?  I thought they spoke mostly some form of Arabic.


----------



## Pelzig (Jun 26, 2009)

*German*
Wo sind die Deutschen??
Ich habe Deutsch lieber als andere Sprachen =]
aber...

I'm only confidant with my English, lol.


----------



## Torrent (Jun 26, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> ãŠç¥–çˆ¶ã•ã‚“ã®ç”¨ã«ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—ï½—ï½—å‡¸(-_-ï¾’)



ã”ã‚ã‚“ã­ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã§ã°ã‹ãªè‹¥è€…ã®ä¸‹å“ãªã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—ã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã—ãªã‹ã£ãŸã€‚


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 27, 2009)

Torrent said:


> ã”ã‚ã‚“ã­ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã§ã°ã‹ãªè‹¥è€…ã®ä¸‹å“ãªã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—ã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã—ãªã‹ã£ãŸã€‚



é ‘å¼µã‚Œãã‚Œã€ï¼´ï½ï½’ï½’ï½…ï½Žï½”ã•ã‚“ã¯ï¼ä¸–ç•Œå¹³å’Œã®ãŸã‚ã«â™­â™ªâ˜†ï¼®ï½…ï½–ï½…ï½’ï½žï¼§ï½‰ï½–ï½…ï½žï¼µï½ï½žâ˜†â™ªâ™­ï¼ãµã†ã†ã…ã†ã…ã†ã£ã…ã…ã…ã…ã†ã†ã†


----------



## Jayness (Jun 27, 2009)

Timmy said:


> *Finnish:*
> Rakastan google kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤Ã¤, en vain ole varma, onko se oikein.



Ei, rakkaani. Se on syntistÃ¤.

*Edit:* You used google translator? Pretty good quality except for the word 'kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤Ã¤'. It'd should be 'kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤jÃ¤' or 'kÃ¤Ã¤ntÃ¤jÃ¤Ã¤' to be accurate.
Natural born Finnish here, so you can ask me anything..... (almost anything LOL).


----------



## Torrent (Jun 27, 2009)

ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ³ã®äº‹ãŒé¢ç™½ããªã£ãŸã€‚ã‚¤ãƒ©ãƒ³ã®äººã€…ã¯ã‚¢ãƒ¡ãƒªã‚«ã«ã‚‚ãªã„å‹‡æ°—ãŒã‚ã‚‹ã‚‰ã—ã„ã€‚ã©ã†ã«ãªã‚‹ã‹ãªã€‚


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 30, 2009)

Ð¯ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿ÑƒÑˆÐ¸ÑÑ‚Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾, Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ†Ð¸Ñ„Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð¼. 
Ð¥Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ Ñ Dont Ð³Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð´Ð¾ Ð¿ÑƒÑˆÐ¸ÑÑ‚Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð° ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑƒÐ¼Ð°Ð³Ðµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ñ… Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ð¸Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¾Ð±ÑŠÐµÐºÑ‚Ð¾Ð². 
ÐŸÐ¾Ñ…Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð¸ ÑƒÐ¶Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ñ‹Ð»Ð¸, ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ. Ð² Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ»ÑƒÑ‡Ð°Ðµ. Ð¯ Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð»ÑŽ Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑŒ.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 30, 2009)

*French*
Une de mes trois commandes est coincÃ©e aux douanes depuis 27h et cela m'Ã©nerve...
*How id say it naturaly(Mostly QC)*
Une de mer trois commandes est pogner aux douannes sa fait 27h pi sa me choque en criss.
*And in english*
One of my three order is stuck at the customs since 27h and it piss me off.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Jul 10, 2009)

*French
*Je parle un petit peu de francais....
I apologize for any mistakes, I'm out of practice 'cause school's out....


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 11, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ca va bien. En fait, je ne suis pas franÃ§ais. Je suis un amÃ©ricain qui Ã©tudie la langue.
> J'ai oubliÃ© qu'on parle franÃ§ais au Vietnam. C'est une ancienne colonie, n'est-ce pas? Un de mes profs Ã©tait d'origine vietnamienne, mais sa famille habite en Alsace, donc son nom de famille est Schmidt, un nom allemand. Un peu bizarre, tout Ã§a. Mais il est incroyablement sage!


 
HÃ© bien, ta maÃ®trise du franÃ§ais est impressionnante... Tu le parles encore mieux que certaines personnes dont c'est pourtant la langue maternelle ! Ou bien alors, c'est une impression que j'ai due Ã  mes lectures de divers SkyBlogs... Toujours est-il que Ã§a fait plaisir de voir des anglophones s'intÃ©resser Ã  cette langue dont la maÃ®trise reste assez ardue pour les non-francophones. :grin:


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

.. NÃ¥n som pratar svenska? <3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 11, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:
			
		

> Toujours est-il que Ã§a fait plaisir de voir des anglophones s'intÃ©resser Ã  cette langue dont la maÃ®trise reste assez ardue pour les non-francophones.


C'est la veritÃ©, qu'elle est ardue.  J'ai appris que c'est Ã  cause de l'AcadÃ©mie franÃ§aise et sa longue histoire de la crÃ©ation de rÃ¨gles tout Ã  fait arbitraires en ce qui concerne l'orthographe, la grammaire, etc.  Je peux croire que la maÃ®trise est difficile mÃªme pour les francophones.
Tu habite en Belgique, alors?  J'ai visitÃ© Bruxelles il y a une annÃ©e (Ã  peu prÃ¨s).  J'adore l'architecture, la mÃ©lange d'appartements minces et vieux et les gratte-ciel modernes.  Et bien les gaufres.   C'est un plaisir de se balader la nuit pour voir tous les restaurants et tous les Ã©tals sous les lumiÃ¨res au nÃ©on.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 12, 2009)

gigglingHyena said:


> .. NÃ¥n som pratar svenska? <3



lisa och jag leker med doken


----------



## Nemekh (Jul 12, 2009)

Well here goes, although I'm more of a speaker when it comes to languages than in typing

[*French*]
Bonsoir a tous! On peut dire que le FranÃ§ais est ma deuxieme langue mais c'en a fais trops longtemps que je l'ai ecrit, donc mon ecriture n'est pas vraiment au standard comme j'en parles la langue avec ma famille Mauricienne. Mais j'espere que je peut parler avec d'autres gens ici pour ammeliore mon orthographe et ma grammaire. J'ai appris la langue en a peut pres 4 ans an habitant dans la region 72 de France - Yvelines.

[*Mauritian Creole*]
Com en haut, mo prefer di parler la langue encore parce-que mo li parle selment a la caz avec mo mer. Mo en moitie creole et mon enna pluzieurs couzin/couzines qui pe habiter la ba.

[*Japanese*]
ã“ã‚“ã°ã‚“ã‚çš†ã•ã‚“ã€æœ¬å½“ã«æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’è©±ã™ãŒä¹…ã—ã¶ã‚Šã ã€‚Nemekh ã¨è¨€ã¾ã™ï¼
ã˜ã‚ƒã€ãŠå…ƒæ°—ã€‚ä»Šå¹´ç§ã¯å¤§å­¦ã«æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã—ãŸã„ã€ã‘ã©ä¸‰å¹´å››å¹´ãã‚‰ã„å‹‰å¼·ã‚’ã—ã¾ã—ãŸã€‚ä»Šã¾ã§ãŸãã•ã‚“æ—¥æœ¬èªžãŒå´ãšã‚Œã¾ã—ãŸã€ã”ã‚ã‚“ãªã•ã„ã€‚
[Characters that show up here but don't in the post are marus, tens and some kanji - in particular for Nihongo]

As before, I much prefer speaking in person than typing so if my written grammar is a little off, sorry in advance :-D


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

*Korean*

Does anyone here speak fluent Korean? Cuz I'm going to be studying it at college as well as self-studying it outside of class, and besides that, I'm really, *really* interested in the language. In fact, I will be pissed off if I never become fluent in it.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 26, 2009)

ã­ã“


----------



## Piccard (Aug 3, 2009)

My family is American, but because I spent my entire life living in french countries, I speak both english and french fluently.
MÃªme si je maitrise la langue, on me dit que j'ai un terrible accent anglais. D:
Also, thanks to the school system: Ich konne ein bissen Deutsch sprechen. Aber, nich so gut. XP


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Pelzig said:


> *German*
> Wo sind die Deutschen??
> Ich habe Deutsch lieber als andere Sprachen =]
> aber...
> ...



*German*
Anwesend *grin
Deutsch ist mit unter die schwerste Sprache, wegen der Grammatik.

Yeahr, and I'm here, to practise my english.


----------



## Poink (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad to see i'm not the only frenchie here


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> *Spanish [Question]
> *I'm going to be getting the Rosetta stone for Spanish. Any tips on how to practice a language you're learning? I used to try to dictate my day in Spanish, and that usually helps.



I know it's a bit late, but I think no one has answered this yet.

If you want oral practice then speaking regularly with someone that knows the language is best. For vocabulary, spelling, and grammar, then reading is better practice.

If you need any help with spanish feel free to PM me, or post here again


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 8, 2009)

japanese

ãŠã¡ã‚“ã¡ã‚“


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2009)

áž—áž¶ážŸáž¶ážáŸ’áž˜áŸ‚ážš


----------



## Liam (Aug 10, 2009)

Wait, I'm trying to learn Swedish and Russian?
I must be Ð‘opeÐ´.
Too bad I only know the Russian AÐ»Ñ„aÐ±et so far.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 10, 2009)

*German*
Hey, gibt hier ja noch mehr Deutschsprechende :grin:

*Spanish*
Estudio espaÃ±ol desde hace un aÃ±o pero necesito mÃ¡s prÃ¡ctica


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Im learning spanish in skool, it would be cool to get a little head start if anyone could help me a bit.:grin:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 27, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Im learning spanish in *school*, it would be cool to get a little head start if anyone could help me a bit.:grin:



There you go. Don't make spelling errors in school


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 27, 2009)

*Swedish*

Stick och brinn jÃ¤vla fyllskalle.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 27, 2009)

*German*
Ahh... Ich bin mÃ¼de..  sehr sehr mÃ¼de...@.@


That's all I can manage to put together in my mind.  Just starting high school and I am absolutely exhausted.  -.-''  
I've been studying German for the past few months with Rosetta Stone and I am 14.  Trust me, I know a _lot _more, but I barely have the energy to type proper English, much less German.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 27, 2009)

Daimos said:


> *German*
> Anwesend *grin
> Deutsch ist mit unter die schwerste Sprache, wegen der Grammatik.
> 
> Yeahr, and I'm here, to practise my english.



Funny.
I'm here to practice my set-on-fire-and-put-out-with-a-hatchet German.  
Trade off?


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> There you go. Don't make spelling errors in school


 
Haha funny. I don't write like I text.


ex:lol funy. i dont write like i txt.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 28, 2009)

I speak Irish and a tiny amount of French, so basically I can only speak English.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

I speak English.

Sometimes Drunkish.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Is mise SeÃ¡n DeBrÃºn, dÃ­a dhuit mo chairde! TÃ¡ mÃ© ag caint anois as Gaeilge, ar mhaith leo?

Irish, dead as a regular language it may be, i can speak well-enough.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Mother language's Quebecois, bilingual French/English, so/so in Japanese, and I kno a few words in German/Spanish, along with a few more in other languages


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

I am fluent in English, I know a bit of french and spanish, and one or two words of japense.


----------



## Barak (Sep 12, 2009)

Native French Speaker, Very good in english but hate Grammar


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Ma Francais, c'est moyenne. Je n'aime pas le langue de Francais, je pense qu'il est  ennuye, et tres difficile.

i really am not a fan of french, i only speak it averagely enough because you need a foriegn language to get into University, and French is all my school offers
Just dont make me 'actually' speak it IRL, i will quicker hit you than converse in french with you *grr*


----------



## Barak (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Ma Francais, c'est moyenne. Je n'aime pas le langue de Francais, je pense qu'il est  ennuye, et tres difficile.
> 
> i really am not a fan of french, i only speak it averagely enough because you need a foriegn language to get into University, and French is all my school offers
> Just dont make me 'actually' speak it IRL, i will quicker hit you than converse in french with you *grr*




Heh 

Your french is better then the half of my school


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Shamefully, most Quebecois youngsters are retard and can barely speak their own language, sigh..


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

meh i get an average of 70% in my tests in it.
My Junior Certificate (State Educational Exams here in Ireland) last year i got a C, which is somewhere between 55-70%


----------



## Barak (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> meh i get an average of 70% in my tests in it.
> My Junior Certificate (State Educational Exams here in Ireland) last year i got a C, which is somewhere between 55-70%




Trust me, Im the Better English Speaker of my School,And my English suck so.....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Im in Rank 4 English class, thats the highest you can go..  About 30 students outta 3700 evry year reach Rank 4


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Here we have 3 levels for the 2 state exams. im taking the 2nd (Leaving Certificate) in 2 years. it decides what you can do in college based on how many points you get eg A1 grade is 100, a B1 is 85 B2 80 etc etc.

Anyway, they are : Honors Level, Ordinary Level and Foundation Level.
you get less points per grade for being in Ordinary (A1-60pts) and Foundation (A1-45pts)

im in Ordinary Irish and Maths, but higher everything else including french.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

M.I.W.I. (Mathematics implied with Informatics) is supposed to be hard, but Im havin fun learning binaries & hexadecimals while evrybody else's stuck at what 10101111 means, am I a freak T_T?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

yes, very much lol

i struggle to simplfy simple algibraic equasions like 

4X squared + 13X - 3 = 0

aggh maths!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh dear..  Ive seen that two years ago @_@

Btw, Im 10010 years old in binaries ^^


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

dont rub it in, ou je ne vous aimerai pas du tout

TÃ¡ an matamatic, agus tusa, ladrÃ¡nach go mhor >_<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

12 years old in hexadecimals then?

And what did that last sentence mean @_@?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Maths, and you, are very boring 

its great to know a language nobody understands.

eg, i told an american in my class who was pissing me off.

TÃ¡ tÃº an oibhÃ­n-mÃ­crohoinach dearg agus beag!

which means 'you are a small, red, microwave-oven.' but he thought i was slagging him off! XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Wai, j'avoue qu'ca peut et' fun des fois ^^

Mais au moins, t'aurais pu l'traiter de quelq' chose avec plus de sens!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

its 3am, i am too tired to bother tinking about and translating what you just said.

i will end by saying Il n'importe pas tout que beaucoup Ã  moi

enough languages for me till school on monday thanks

Edit: you appreciate the fun of it, but i could treat it with more direction/sense. i think thats what your saying, too tired to care though :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wai, j'avoue qu'ca peut et' fun des fois ^^
> 
> Mais au moins, t'aurais pu l'traiter de quelq' chose avec plus de sens!



Yea, I admit it can be fun sometimes ^^

But you could've at least called him something with a bit more sense!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

yes but that would defeat the entire purpose of stringing random words together to form a non-sensical swearing sentance, duh!

j.k 

on hindsight mayb i could have called him a 'thÃ³n dearg mÃ¡la an gaÃ³far'


Spoiler



red assed windbag


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol, now that you know how to use the spoiler command, you'll use it for such childish things ?  Thats cute! *hugs*


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

im a teenager, i can think of nothing better than using it that way, nothing at all *hugback*


----------



## Fluory (Oct 2, 2009)

í•œêµ­ì–´ ë§í•´ìš”?


----------



## Bacu (Oct 3, 2009)

I am fluent in Stark.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

Fluory said:


> í•œêµ­ì–´ ë§í•´ìš”?


 
Hanguk o chogeum malhachiman, hangul i conpyuta eh sseulsuobso. x.x


----------



## Luukra (Oct 16, 2009)

*German*

Sind ja doch nicht so viele Deutschsprachige hier


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 18, 2009)

*Hungarian
*Van bÃ¡rmilyen magyar beszÃ©lÅ‘k itt?
(is there any anybody who knows this language?)


{sorry i felt compelled to translate the smilie too, for some unknown reason}


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

I know how to speak English, Drunk (a slurred offshoot distantly related to English), And man (mostly made of  grunting and vulgar gestures)


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

Nihongo wa sukoshi dake wakarimasu.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> *Spanish*
> El espaÃ±ol es un idioma muy dificil, la gramatica es muy complicada.


 
Â¡Falso! El que sÃ­ es verdaderamente complicado es el japonÃ©s...

(False! The one which is really hard to learn is japanese)


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Eso me recuerda, Â¿alguien mÃ¡s aquÃ­ habla espaÃ±ol?

(That remembers me, anybody else here speaks spanish?)


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Â¡Falso! El que sÃ­ es verdaderamente complicado es el japonÃ©s...
> 
> (False! The one which is really hard to learn is japanese)



*Spanish Japanese*

Honto desu ka?
Nihongo ga sukoshi hanashimas.

Pienso que japanese no es muy dificil pero es muy diferante. 
Espanol es como otros idomas gramaticalmente

i hope my spelling works there. its been a while.
I dont think japanese is any harder. its just very different. while spanish and many other European languages follow an easily recognizable grammar structure japanese is very different. the verb almost always comes at the end of a sentence and adjectives can be conjugated like verbs.
 the verb conjugation i guess can seem pretty daunting  with the polite v. imploite forms but the same is found in spanish. 
the written language is a bitch though. with 3 different alphabets and romaji.. wooo. i only really know my hiragana and a few kanji.


----------



## Corto (Nov 9, 2009)

Yo hablo espaÃ±ol

Out of curiosity, does anyone here speak greek? And completely unrelated, does anyone know of good (free) sites to learn latin?


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

*AFRIKAANS

**Enigeen anders hier praat dit?*


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 13, 2009)

ãˆãƒ¼ã‚Šã‚“ãˆãƒ¼ã‚Šã‚“åŠ©ã‘ã¦ã‚ˆï¾€ï½½ï½¹ï¾ƒï½´ï½°ï¾˜ï¾ï½žï¼ã¡ã‚ƒã


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

*Languages*

If you could learn any language what would it be?

I'm planning on continuing my German lessons from highschool after I finish my college time.  If I could, I'd love to learn Gaelic and Hebrew as well.  What about you guys?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

I'd become fluent in French. I already know a bit of it, but I don't have anyone to speak to in French anymore so I'm getting awfully rusty. One of these days when I get the Rosetta Stone I'm going to try to improve my French and have my boyfriend learn it, too, so we can chat with each other in French =D Plus, I'm considering moving to France sometime after college. 

After that, I'll probably try to learn Spanish. Pretty useful language in both North America and Europe. I dunno, maybe something like Italian or Japanese after that. Learning languages is fun =D


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



Nargle said:


> I'd become fluent in French. I already know a bit of it, but I don't have anyone to speak to in French anymore so I'm getting awfully rusty. One of these days when I get the Rosetta Stone I'm going to try to improve my French and have my boyfriend learn it, too, so we can chat with each other in French =D Plus, I'm considering moving to France sometime after college.
> 
> After that, I'll probably try to learn Spanish. Pretty useful language in both North America and Europe. I dunno, maybe something like Italian or Japanese after that. Learning languages is fun =D



They're super fun to learn!   It's like learning a secret code to flaunt around others!

"Guten Tag!"
"Goo-tan-tahg?  What's that mean?"
"Eetza secret, teehee X3 "


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



KirbyCowFox said:


> They're super fun to learn!   It's like learning a secret code to flaunt around others!
> 
> "Guten Tag!"
> "Goo-tan-tahg?  What's that mean?"
> "Eetza secret, teehee X3 "



LOL I hate my boyfriend's family, so I made him promise me he'll learn French so I can talk smack about them right in front of their faces with him XD


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

I'm learning Japanese but very slowly... Because i'm an otaku.


----------



## Russ (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Mandarin Chinese. Which is why I'll be taking lessons next semester.

I suppose Russian would be good too.

Japanese could also come in handy if I am to work in the Far East I suppose.


----------



## Barak (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Russian !


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



Eerie Silverfox said:


> I'm learning Japanese but very slowly... Because i'm an otaku.



I can count in Japanese, and I know a few colors and animals =3

My middle school offered a World Language class, and we got an intro to several different languages, including Japanese.


----------



## Barak (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



Nargle said:


> I'd become fluent in French. I already know a bit of it, but I don't have anyone to speak to in French anymore so I'm getting awfully rusty. One of these days when I get the Rosetta Stone I'm going to try to improve my French and have my boyfriend learn it, too, so we can chat with each other in French =D Plus, I'm considering moving to France sometime after college.
> 
> After that, I'll probably try to learn Spanish. Pretty useful language in both North America and Europe. I dunno, maybe something like Italian or Japanese after that. Learning languages is fun =D



If you want to talk to a french Canadian,well a Quebecquoi,i'm here !


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Japanese so I could get away with importing stuff years before it gets released over here. I do know a fair bit of french already which is pretty cool in a random kind of way.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



Barak said:


> If you want to talk to a french Canadian,well a Quebecquoi,i'm here !



It won't help my accent, but eh, whatever, I'll PM you =3


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

I'm taking Spanish in school and I'm pretty good at it.

I want to learn Russian and Japanese.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

I am taking japanese and am currently still in highschool.  I need it because all of my yuri games are in japanese and I want to understand what they're saying.

I've mastered both hirigana and katakana and have memorized a few kanji.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Japanese, so I could understand and play certain games before they get released in the US,
or Latin, because it sounds purty.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*



Vaelarsa said:


> Japanese, so I could understand and play certain games before they get released in the US,
> or Latin, because it sounds purty.




I'm glad somebody understands.  Translate them when you're done please.


----------



## Liam (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Russian is a bitch to learn right now with all of those cases and that animate-inanimate system whereas Swedish grammar is crazy easy compared to Russian.  Too bad I can't type Cyrillic easily on this keyboard: (


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Speaking french as my first language and english as my second. I'd have some interrest into learning either spanish, russian or polish as my third.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Languages*

Um.......
Proper English.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

English. Tambien hablo un poco de espanol, pero es no hablo espanol muy bien. And damn it, I can't get the accents.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

I speak English fluently. Je parle franÃ§ais assez bien :3. Hablo un poco de espaÃ±ol tambiÃ©n, pero no con fluidez [I'm taking a Spanish class next year ]. Jeg snakker ogsÃ¥ litt Norsk.

I'd love to learn Scottish Gaelic, otherwise known as GÃ idhlig, because I live in Scotland and can only string together a few sentences.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 19, 2009)

I know the only French I need;
"Je suis Anglais"


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 19, 2009)

What a kawaii thread


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 26, 2009)

*Francais*

Il y a combien de personnes qui parles francais ici? Je n'ai par pris le temps de passer a travere tous les reponse ^^ (ma faute!) Si il y a d'autre francophones du Canada, sa pourait etre interesant. Si il y a des Quebecois, devine encore, chu pas du Quebec. Il y a d'autre francophones dans le pays autre que vous, il y en a PARTOUT!

Well I just about sparked a huge debate in french. Have fun ^^


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It won't help my accent, but eh, whatever, I'll PM you =3



Hey, Canadian French sounds cool. At least I think so, plus it'd be fun to use a phrase or two of QuÃ©bÃ©cois in there and make the French go, "She say whaaaat?!" Lol



gulielmus said:


> Russian is a bitch to learn right now with all of those cases and that animate-inanimate system whereas Swedish grammar is crazy easy compared to Russian.  Too bad I can't type Cyrillic easily on this keyboard: (



Well, the reason why Swedish is so freakin' easy to learn is because English and Swedish are Germanic languages, they're related. In fact, if you listen to spoken Swedish, or even just read a little bit of it, you can almost understand some of the words that are going on in the sentence or get the just of what's being said, even.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll be learning romainian, anyone speak it?


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Dec 26, 2009)

I only speak German and a bit of Spanish although Romanian sounds very interesting.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Marikaza_Icarus said:


> I only speak German and a bit of Spanish although Romanian sounds very interesting.



My family is Romanian and I want to go there some day. There is a large portion of the country that's third world but other parts are like Chicago. It's an interesting place and it also has the famous transylvanian mountains.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I know a few words here and there in different languages but nothing fluent


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 30, 2009)

*Japanese*

So I was teaching a Japanese class on Skype last night to a bunch of people who think they are animals (I know, weird, right!) and they wanted to know all the yifftacular words that the Japanese fandom uses. All of these words are common and in current use, with the katakana versions presently being more popular, unless otherwise stated. It sounded like something people here might be interested in, so here, help yourself to some words~!

Abataa ã€Œã‚¢ãƒã‚¿ãƒ¼ã€ - Avatar
Ajin ã€Œäºœäººã€ã€€- Non-human humanoid character
Faabaato ã€Œãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ãƒãƒ¼ãƒˆã€ - Someone who has intercourse in animal costumes
Faarii ã€Œãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ãƒªãƒ¼ã€ - Furry
Faarii Fandamu ã€Œãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ãƒªãƒ¼ãƒ»ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ³ãƒ€ãƒ ã€ - Furry fandom
Faasuutsu ã€Œãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒ¼ãƒ„ã€ - Animal character costumes
Feekifaa ã€Œãƒ•ã‚§ã‚¤ã‚¯ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ã€ - Fake fur
Faanii Animaru ã€Œãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ‹ãƒ¼ã‚¢ãƒ‹ãƒžãƒ«ã€ - Animal cartoon characters, especially Western-style; think Disney
Gijinka  ã€Œæ“¬äººåŒ–ã€ - Anthropomorphism
Gijinka shita doubutsu no kyakutaa ã€Œæ“¬äººåŒ–ã—ãŸå‹•ç‰©ã®ã‚­ãƒ£ãƒ©ã‚¯ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã€ - Personified animal character (use to explain what this whole deal is)
Haafu [ãƒãƒ¼ãƒ•ã€ - Hybrid
Kemono ã€Œã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ or ç£ã€ - Furry character or furry fandom
Kemonomimiã€€ã€Œã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽãƒŸãƒŸ or ç£è€³ã€ - People with animal ears
Kemonobitoã€€ã€Œç£äººã€ - Furry character, less common
Kemorori ã€Œã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒ­ãƒªã€ - Little girl furries
Kemoshota ã€Œã‚±ãƒ¢ã‚·ãƒ§ã‚¿ã€ - Little boy furries
Kigurumi ã€Œç€ãã‚‹ã¿ã€ - Character costume
Kyarakutaa ã€Œã‚­ãƒ£ãƒ©ã‚¯ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã€ - Character
Maikyara ã€Œãƒžã‚¤ã‚­ãƒ£ãƒ©ã€ - One's own character
Mimiketto ã€Œã¿ã¿ã‘ã£ã¨ or è€³ã‘ã£ã¨ã€  - Comics with animal-eared human characters
Mimikyara ã€Œè€³ã‚­ãƒ£ãƒ©ã€ - Animal-eared human character
Nuigurimi ã€Œç¸«ã„ç¹°ã‚ŠãƒŸã€ - Stuffed animal
Roorupureengu ã€Œãƒ­ãƒ¼ãƒ«ãƒ—ãƒ¬ã‚¤ãƒ³ã‚°ã€ - Roleplaying
Taikai ã€Œå¤§ä¼šã€ - Convention


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 31, 2009)

Â¡Hola a todos mis amigos peludos del ventilador!
Â¡Hombres lobos y regla de las mofetas!

I know, write, read, and understand Spanish. I can't speak it too fluently.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm really interested in German. I want to learn it so I keep an eye for little things here and there to pick up on and accumulate over time (words, grammar, finally figured out what the hell ess-zett is (ÃŸ)).

So, uh, ich will...ficken? 

I didn't say that.


----------



## Barak (Jan 5, 2010)

French,English,Joual


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 5, 2010)

I speak a little french and german, and I'm not bad at English.
Dutch is my first language, though, so:
Kerels, waar gaat dit allemaal over?
(Ow, ÃŸ is more commonly called a "Ringel-S", I believe)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 5, 2010)

Polyglot: French, English, Quebecois
Many words but couldn't form a complete sentence: Japanese
A word here & there: German
A sentence or two: Spanish

I'm learning German fully next year too, so I'll know four languages total ^^.  Might as well take Italian or Spanish the year after, hmm..


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

I speak french, dutch and english.

I can understand basic spanish.

I can read and talk german even though I understand a word out of two.

I'm learning arabic and looking for russian lessons when I'll have time for it.

I wish I'd have chinese lessons at school though =(


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 9, 2010)

I speak Spanish fairly fluently, and I know some phrases and words in Russian.  I also know a few words of Quenya and Na'vi .  I'm currently taking a Japanese class in college though, so I'll add that to my repertoire soon enough.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

And oh man I want to learn Icelandic now ><

Germanic languages are so amazing...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey anyone out there who speaks Italian be willing to translate these lyrics for me?



			
				Tu Vivi Nell'Aria by Gigi d'Agostino said:
			
		

> Amore mio .. Non sai quante volte ho sognato.. Che lei stesse distante da noiâ€¦
> Ma poi si Ã¨ intromessa.. ed ha rovinato tutto..
> 
> Tu.. Vivi nell'aria.. Tu.. Vivi dentro al mio cuore..
> ...


----------



## alliha (Jan 13, 2010)

Norwegian is my mother language, I speak english rather well, I know some german and at the moment I'm taking french.
Eg snakkar norsk, I speak English, Ich sprache kleine deutsch, et je parle un peu francais


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

My main language is gibberish, second is English, Spanish, Japanese.


That is all.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> My main language is gibberish, second is English, Spanish, Japanese.
> 
> 
> That is all.



ï¼’èªžãŒãŸãã•ã‚“åˆ†ã‹ã‚‹ãŒï½—

ï¼¨ï½ï½”ï½”ï½‰ï½‡ï½’ï½…ï½“ï½“ã•ã‚“ã«ã¯èª¿å­gaãƒœãƒãƒœãƒã§ã‚“ãªããï¼Ÿ

ãµã…ã…ã…ã“ã“ã«æ—¥æœ¬èªžã§ã€Œgaã€ã‚’è¨€ã†ã“ã¨ãŒå‡ºæ¥ãªã„ã‚ã­


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Meow meow meow meow. :3

I speak a little francais, that's about it.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Fluent German and above average English (I think xD) and some Spanish & French


----------



## gyrus (Jan 28, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> *Japanese*
> 
> So I was teaching a Japanese class on Skype last night to a bunch of people who think they are animals (I know, weird, right!) and they wanted to know all the yifftacular words that the Japanese fandom uses. All of these words are common and in current use, with the katakana versions presently being more popular, unless otherwise stated. It sounded like something people here might be interested in, so here, help yourself to some words~!


*Japanese
*ã§ã‚‚æ—¥æœ¬ã§ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ³ãƒ€ãƒ ã¯ã‚ã¾ã‚Šå¤§ãããªã„ã˜ã‚ƒã‚“ã€‚å¤§ä¼šã¯ä¸€ã¤ã ã‘è¦‹ã¤ã‘ã¦ã€æ­¢ã¾ã£ãŸã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã®ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ãƒªãƒ¼çŸ¥ã£ã¦ã‚‹ï¼Ÿ



Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm really interested in German. I want to learn it so I keep an eye for little things here and there to pick up on and accumulate over time (words, grammar, finally figured out what the hell ess-zett is (ÃŸ)).
> 
> So, uh, ich will...ficken?
> 
> I didn't say that.


*German
*Doch doch! Du hast's gesagt . Ich mag auch Deutsch sehr gern. Es ist einfach geil, oder?


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 28, 2010)

gyrus said:


> *Japanese
> *ã§ã‚‚æ—¥æœ¬ã§ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ³ãƒ€ãƒ ã¯ã‚ã¾ã‚Šå¤§ãããªã„ã˜ã‚ƒã‚“ã€‚å¤§ä¼šã¯ä¸€ã¤ã ã‘è¦‹ã¤ã‘ã¦ã€æ­¢ã¾ã£ãŸã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã®ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ¼ãƒªãƒ¼çŸ¥ã£ã¦ã‚‹ï¼Ÿ




ãã†ãã…ï¼åƒ•ã«ã¯è„†ãã¦è‹¦ã„æ—¥æœ¬ã®ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ³ãƒ‰ãƒ ãŒã„ã¤ã‚‚å¿ƒã«è¿‘ãã«ã„ã‚‹ã€‚(ï¼ âŒ’ãƒ¼âŒ’ï¼ )
æ—¥æœ¬ã®ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ³ãƒ‰ãƒ ã®æ•°ãŒå¢—åŠ ã—ã¦ã„ã‚‹ï½žï¼ä¸€èˆ¬çš„ã«è¨€ãˆã°ç£äººã¯å†…æ°—ãŒã„ã¤ã‹åœ°çƒã®ï¼¢ï¼¯ï¼³ï¼³äººã«ãªã‚‹ã¨æ€ã†ãžï½žï¼â˜…ãƒã‚¤ã‚¿ãƒƒãƒâ˜…


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

I speak English and I'm taking Spanish III in two weeks or so. I also have a Na'vi dictionary.

I'm looking to learn Russian and Japanese. Anyone willing to help?



			
				Hyouhoshi said:
			
		

> I also know a few words of Quenya and Na'vi .



Kaltxi! Ngaru lu fpom srak?


----------



## gyrus (Jan 28, 2010)

*Esperanto
*Are there ANY other furries that speak Esperanto? At all?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2010)

gyrus said:


> *Esperanto
> *Are there ANY other furries that speak Esperanto? At all?



Why would anyone speak esperanto?


----------



## Milo (Jan 30, 2010)

Romaji first, then that frustrating katakana and hiragana... |:C


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2010)

Milo said:


> Romaji first, then that frustrating katakana and hiragana... |:C



Those are writing systems, not languages.


----------



## gyrus (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Why would anyone speak esperanto?


For lulz? That's why I do it


----------



## Cooon (Feb 14, 2010)

Corto said:


> *Spanish
> *El espaÃ±ol es un idioma muy dificil, la gramatica es muy complicada.



Si, no me gusta la gramatica, y mi vocabulario esta mal. Soy en espanol uno, pero mis abuelos y tia hablan espanol, y ellos ayudan mi en mi classe.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Those are writing systems, not languages.



å›ãŒï¼·ï½’ï½‰ï½”ï½‰ï½Žï½‡ã€€ï½“ï½™ï½“ï½”ï½…ï½ã£ã¦ã„ã†ã‚“ã ï¼Ž


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Spanish:Yo ese hablaba a monton de el espanol.

Palatrus: Xus iditum ladras bebit volcual a widrictus. 
*a language created when latin and persian culture met (its a dead lang. and complex)


----------



## felix-leg (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Languages*



WolvesSoulZ said:


> Speaking french as my first language and english as my second. I'd have some interrest into learning either spanish, russian or *polish* as my third.



JakÅ¼e miÅ‚o to sÅ‚yszeÄ‡ (czytaÄ‡)! 

I'm sure the above will beat your eyes 

As for me, I try to learn Spanish but I've quickly discovered when I go away from my book for too long I definitely forgot almost all what I've been learn . But this what totally show me how much help I need was when I meet once some native Spanish talkers in my university. Through 5 minutes I hadn't even realized it is Spanish!  >_>


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Feb 28, 2010)

I can speak English and some Chinese.
ã“ã‚Œã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã§ã¯ãªãã¦ä¸­å›½èªžãªã‚“ã§ã™ã‹ã‚‰ã€‚


----------



## dudelbug (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm learning Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, Polish, Russian and Finnish.  Any help with an of those would be absolutely adored. xD <3

*Svenska*
Finns det nÃ¥'n hÃ¤r som pratar svenska? O-o; Jag undrar bara. Som du kan se, jag Ã¤r inte sÃ¥ bra med det, men jag lÃ¤r mig. xD


----------



## Jwno (Mar 6, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Â¡Hola a todos mis amigos peludos del ventilador!
> Â¡Hombres lobos y regla de las mofetas!
> 
> I know, write, read, and understand Spanish. I can't speak it too fluently.



Wut?

Fail at spanish. Mejor no decir nada, mi inglÃ©s es horroroso xD

Saludos a todos!


----------



## savageorange (Mar 6, 2010)

gyrus said:


> *Esperanto
> *Are there ANY other furries that speak Esperanto? At all?


I used to learn esperanto, but I developed dissatisfaction with it's sexism, complication, and general limitation.
Consequently I graduated to *Lojban*, which I now can speak or write moderately well. If I had a bit more vocabulary, it would be a 6th grade level or something, heh.

I'd be pleasantly surprised to find another jbosku (lojban speaker) here, 
since they are even less common to find than an esperantisto.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

savageorange said:


> I used to learn esperanto, but I developed dissatisfaction with it's sexism, complication, and general limitation.
> Consequently I graduated to *Lojban*, which I now can speak or write moderately well. If I had a bit more vocabulary, it would be a 6th grade level or something, heh.
> 
> I'd be pleasantly surprised to find another jbosku (lojban speaker) here,
> since they are even less common to find than an esperantisto.



This lojban language sounds horrifying. I like illogical rules in my languages, adds to the spice of things.


----------



## savageorange (Mar 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> This lojban language sounds horrifying. I like illogical rules in my languages, adds to the spice of things.



Oh yes, it's been criticized as being 'remorselessly precise'. I simply (as a programmer and as a person who hopes to communicate well with others) prefer the potential to communicate very clearly on any given subject over the near-impossibility offered by other languages for some subjects (in short, I think that remorseless precision is overwhelmingly a GOOD thing).
I also rather appreciate the clear phonetics, the ability to write someone's name down and actually know how to pronounce it every time.
And the infinite variety of ways to say silly things, *mi cu mi'afra le runme kerlo po do tai 3 cukla prenu*


----------



## Zerozora (Mar 10, 2010)

*German*
Ich bin wohl eine der wenigen Deutschen hier, was? Naja, macht nichts ^____^ Ich hab euch alle lieb <3 Ich wollte es nur gesagt haben. FÃ¼r mich ist es ziemlich schwer, die SÃ¤tze richtig auszuschreiben und nicht einfach nur deutsch zu schreiben, wie man es auch spricht: sehr schnell, ohne GroÃŸbuchstaben, ohne Punkte, mit viel Smileys und was weiÃŸ ich xD So, wer das alles fehlerfrei Ã¼bersetzen kann, ist entweder wirklich ziemlich gut oder...hat beschissen (slang xD)

Have fun! xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

*Hebrew*
×›×Ÿ, ×ª× ×¡×• ×œ×§×¨×•× ××ª ×–×” ×¢×›×©×™×•? ×ž×ª×¨×•×ž×ž×™ ×¤×¨×•×•×”.


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

Lobjan is doubleplusgood.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 10, 2010)

X20CALog0Ln8SinA(0/107-Log0)ALogTan5ATanSin0477J0ALogX-10X2Cos01750Ln45X-1104^X2Ln0/SinLnLnATanSin0)7LogTan0SinLog75Tan^J01750/X2Tan^40CosX2LogX-10X24Ln08A44Sin*Log0ALogX-1J0Sin6ALog45A))1J0)SinA*Log0X24:00B540X20-A*Log01750A))J0Log7W7LogSin0Ln70CosA*0^ALn0Sin6Sin*0BSinSinLog0AB)Sin0470X-1SinCX28^Sin*0X24J0Ln70Tan77X-10)5C

Translation:  I can speak my own language too, and if you study this message long enough, you might find its pattern and, eventually, learn it.  But I warn you all, no-one so far has ever been able to decipher it, so good luck.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya tu d'autre furries francais? On deverait avoir une renconte un jour.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Ya tu d'autre furries francais? On deverait avoir une renconte un jour.



Y'as des QC partout, lol.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 12, 2010)

Pas juste QC lol, je parle mondiale


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

French: Je parle un peu francaise


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Pas juste QC lol, je parle mondiale



AKA anglais


----------



## PermaFrost (Apr 1, 2010)

*Deuts**ch
*Hmm... I am taking German classes but I lack confidence pretty much, it is not of much help to do all that work if I do not put it on practice. So... I was thinking if someone there would like to be my practice partner if that is right.

Herr *Zerozora*, my level is still too low but I guess You pointed out that is  important -not necessary that word- to write "Written German" and not  "Spoken German". Sorry, I can not translate it now -not without the help  of a translator, but I do not want to do that-.
*
EspaÃ±ol*
I offer my help if you need some assistance in Spanish.

Sorry beforehand for my pitiful English.
(GMT -06:00)


----------



## thereyougo (Apr 5, 2010)

Cooon said:


> Si, no me gusta la gramatica, y mi vocabulario esta mal. Soy en espanol uno, pero mis abuelos y tia hablan espanol, y ellos ayudan mi en mi classe.



Pues no hablas nada mal para hablar espaÃ±ol uno (no sÃ© quÃ© es eso )


----------



## thereyougo (Apr 5, 2010)

*FranÃ§ais*

J'ai perdu la plume dans la jardin de ma tante, mais j'allÃ© a skier aux Deux Alpes, et je n'aime pa la quiche lorraine.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 5, 2010)

This is obviously *ä¸­æ–‡ Chinese* isn't it?

é€™ä¸€æ¢è²¼éœ€è¦ä¸€é»žæ™‚é–“å’ŒåŠ›æ°£æ‰èƒ½çœ‹å®Œï¼Œä¸è¦èªªå›žæ‡‰å’Œè«‡è«–é—œæ–¼ä¸­æ–‡çš„å­¸èªªäº†ï¼
é‚„è¦æˆ‘ç”¨è˜‹æžœçš„æ‰‹æé›»è©±æ‰“é€™äº›ä¸­æ–‡ï¼Ÿä¸‹ä¸€æ¬¡å…ˆå§ï¼

This thread needs some time and effort to read through, not to mention replyingor even talking about Chinese languages. 
Even wanting me to type these Chinese characters with the iPhone? Next time, next time. 



auzbuzzard said:


> Can't say in HK, it's too infamous. But in China or Taiwan they call them *ç¸è¿·*(shoÃ¹ mÃ­)/*ç¸äºº*(shoÃ¹ rÃ©n)
> 
> Which
> *ç¸* means beast/animals,
> ...



PS: FurAffinity really need to have more text code support. At least my phone is seeing ??? For some Chinese words.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> PS: FurAffinity really need to have more text code support. At least my phone is seeing ??? For some Chinese words.



There are seven blank squares for me in your post, but when I quote you I can see everything in the text editor. Weird.


----------



## thereyougo (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> *Spanish*
> Tu madre



Take it easy dude haha
It's not like you can mention everyone's mother in Spain.


----------



## PermaFrost (Apr 8, 2010)

thereyougo said:
			
		

> Corto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. That is really something anyone learning Spanish must know -and that several books points out-. Learning to curse must be the last priority You know. So, if You are visiting a Spanish-speaking country, follow Mr. *thereyougo*'s advice and You will keep all your teeth on your mouth, not kidding.

Also, something I want to ask is which form of "You" You usually use when speaking Spanish. I think is a very important matter.


----------



## VernTheBunny (Apr 11, 2010)

*Japanse*
Watashi wa nihongo wo hanaseru. demo, chotto wasuremashita. Zenzen benkyoushikunakatta. >.<


(I really hope I haven't butchered that. I haven't spoken it in years. also, lol@romaji. I really need to download some sort of foreign script thingamabob)


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

*Swedish*
Hejsan! SÃ¥ hÃ¤r lÃ¤r man sig sprÃ¥k? Vilken bra idÃ©! Jag lÃ¤r gÃ¤rna alla som vill Svenska, eller ska Ã¥tminstone fÃ¶rsÃ¶ka! :3

(Hello! So here you learn languages? What a neat idea! I will happlily teach anyone who wants too to learn Swedish, or I will atleast try! :3

For starters:
Hej - Hi
Han - He
Hon - She
Jag - I
Du - you
Ni - you (plural)
Vi - We
Min(a (plural)) - Mine
Din(a (plural)) - Your(s)

As said, I will happily try to teach anyone who wants to learn!


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

*Swedish
*Hej hej. Kan som ovanstÃ¥ende ocksÃ¥ hjÃ¤lpa till lite med svenska, om nÃ¥gon nu ens vill lÃ¤ra sig svenska.
(Hi there. Like chmat, I can try to teach you a bit of Swedish, if anyone even wants to learn Swedish.)

There.
I contributed.

As for myself, I'm just trying to learn better english at the moment, moving to australia this summer, would appreciate it if some australian fella could teach me a bit about the accent, what words to use to not sound like a dork, and stuff like that..


----------



## dudelbug (Apr 21, 2010)

Jag bodde i Stockholm i fyra mÃ¥nader, sÃ¥ jag lÃ¤rde mig svenska dÃ¥... men det finns inte sÃ¥ mÃ¥nga mÃ¤nniskor att prata svenska med sÃ¥ har jag glÃ¶mt sÃ¥ mycket. o-o; Det Ã¤r sÃ¥ bra att se svenska mÃ¤nniskor hÃ¤r, Ã¤ntligen x]

...Yeahhh~. That was probably made of fail. :/


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

dudelbug said:


> Jag bodde i Stockholm i fyra mÃ¥nader, sÃ¥ jag lÃ¤rde mig svenska dÃ¥... men det finns inte sÃ¥ mÃ¥nga mÃ¤nniskor att prata svenska med sÃ¥ har jag glÃ¶mt sÃ¥ mycket. o-o; Det Ã¤r sÃ¥ bra att se svenska mÃ¤nniskor hÃ¤r, Ã¤ntligen x]
> 
> ...Yeahhh~. That was probably made of fail. :/



Det dÃ¤r var perfekt!
LÃ¤rde du dig sÃ¥ bra svenska pÃ¥ bara 4 mÃ¥nader?
Helt galet.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

jaspertjie said:


> Quj'duq poxillq Maraxxiai? Qu Vect deQuj'duq pÃ³ qusk poxillb qa PoxillkAn. Leb tritq ket Tog TorSann, te ket Tog GrÃ¨xxÃ­v PoxillkAn. Ha quj'duq Å¡Å± Text HÃ¨geÃ¡ KeMiPoxilla, qat tritq TorExika!



Breton.. What the hell kind of language is that?
Only spoken in a tiny part of france..

Or I dunno, I just googled it, still, that's not dutch.


----------



## Len_5 (Apr 25, 2010)

EspaÃ±ol

Yo esta enfermo porque necesitÃ© practicar por un musical a mi escuela. Â¡A no me gusta pintaba mucho veces y el todo dia!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 26, 2010)

Soy furry,
ese es todo.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 26, 2010)

N dljr xjfbc Acxvljlv tgubvi znterrhbvj!

"I just spoke *Vigenere cipher* biznatches" with the encryption input set to "furry" lol


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 30, 2010)

*French*

åå‰ï¼šã€€æ©‹æœ¬ãƒ»ï¼ªï½…ï½ï½Žï¼ï¼£ï½Œï½ï½•ï½„ï½…
ã‚¨ãƒ¼ã‚¸ï¼šã€€â‘¡â‘¥æ‰
æ€§ï¼šã€€ç”·
ç¨®ï¼šã€€ç‹ã¨çŒ«ã®ãƒãƒ¼ãƒ•ï½—
äººç¨®ï¼šã€€æ—¥æœ¬ã¨ãƒ•ãƒ©ãƒ³ã‚¹ã®ãƒãƒ¼ãƒ•
å›½æ°‘ï¼šã€€ï¼µï¼³ï¼¡ã¨æ—¥æœ¬
æ¯èªžï¼šã€€æ—¥æœ¬èªž
ä¸€äººç§°ï¼šã€€ãƒœã‚¯
èº«é•·ï¼šã€€160ï½ƒï½
ä½“é‡ï¼šã€€56ï½‹ï½‡
ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽã‚’è¦‹ã¤ã‘ã‚‹ï¼š 1996å¹´
éŸ³æ¥½ï¼šã€€æ¼”æ­Œ
æ€§çš„æŒ‡å‘ï¼šã€€å­ã©ã‚‚


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

thereyougo said:


> *FranÃ§ais*
> 
> J'ai perdu la plume dans la jardin de ma tante, mais j'allÃ© a skier aux Deux Alpes, et je n'aime pa la quiche lorraine.



Hier soir j'ai mangÃ© un souper excellent de phoque. Est-ce que tu as dÃ©ja mangÃ© du phoque? C'est tendre et dÃ©licieux ^^


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Russian~*
Ð’Ñ‰ÑƒÑ‹ ÐµÑ€ÑˆÑ‹ ÑÑ‰Ð³Ñ‚Ðµ??


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Arabic*

Ø§Ù„Ù…ÙˆØª Ù„ÙƒÙ… Ø¬Ù…ÙŠØ¹Ø§

*Spanish*

AÃºn te amo chicos, aunque la mayorÃ­a de ustedes estÃ¡n pervertidos enfermos.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Spanish*

todavia no entiendo este ....hilo?  pero yo se bastante espanol para un gringo






Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> AÃºn  te amo chicos, aunque la mayorÃ­a de ustedes estÃ¡n pervertidos  enfermos.


 
?como ponga los marcas de accento en la forum?


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Spanish*
Tu hay un pequeÃ±o pene.
Tu hay rizado pelo en tu pene.

I don't rememeber much spanish except for that..


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Japanese: 

å§‹ã‚ã¾ã—ãŸã€‚ã€€ã‚¦ãƒ³ãƒ‡ãƒ¼ã‚°ã§ã™ã€‚ã€€ã™ã“ã—ã«ã»ã‚“ã”ã‚’ã¯ãªã—ãŸã€‚ã€€

My verb conjugation is likely wrong...blargh.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Portuguese*

O meu portuguÃªs Ã© praticamente perfeito, jÃ¡ que sou portuguesa. Se alguÃ©m precisar de alguma coisa, diga


----------



## Koronikov (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Well I speak American English fluently, granted I cant explain to why grammatical structures work. I just learned that they do, not why. (I plan to remedy this in college)
I speak a little Spanish, and I'm starting my first semester German this fall.


----------



## augustamars (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*German* Oh, du lernst deutsch, prima !
*Italian* LÂ´italiano Ã¨ simile spagnolo.
*English* I learned english in school.


----------



## roack16 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*English* As second language and mixes a lot with spanish
*Spanish* Primer idioma y cuando empeze con ingles, se empezaron a revolver.. es horrible..


----------



## MaDaZi (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Kto  w s'wiecie ma prawde,, do mo'wienia nam kogo mozemy kochac'. To mil'os'c'!

(I don't have a typewriter for polish letters)


----------



## PoisonKills (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

I'll just put the languages I'm fluent in.

*Tagalog*
Kamusta kayong lahat?
*English*
How is everyone?

Other than that, I can speak some Spanish, Chinese and Hiligaynon however I'm still in the process of learning.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*German*
Na habt ihr auch alle ein wenig Deutsch gelernt fÃ¼r die EF?


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*French*
Bonjour! Je m'appelles Josh. Je parle un peu du francais. 
(I don't know how to add accents...)


----------



## Nathanael_Wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Hmm...I'm fluent in English of course, but sometimes stuck with My own language Bahasa Indonesia, why ? let me give you example:

Ibu sedang memasak nasi (mom cooking steamed rice)

Ibu sedang memasak beras (mom cooking rice)

actually nowaday people say: Ibu memasak nasi (mom cooking steamed rice). But actuaaly it's wrong ! how can you coking steamed rice ? steamed rice will become Pour XD

so the truth is mom cooking rice (Ibu memasak beras)


----------



## Tanuki Gokuhi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



PoisonKills said:


> *Tagalog*
> Kamusta kayong lahat?
> *English*
> How is everyone?


 
*Portuguese (Brazil)*
Estou Ã³timo! Espero que esteja tudo bem com vocÃª tambÃ©m 
*English*
I'm good! Hope everything it's okay with you too 


Ninja in Portuguese but need more practice on my English accent


----------



## CobaltMouse (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

My first language is English.
Ma langue deuxieme est francais, mais je ne sais pas encore comment ajouter les accents.
I speak Korean as well, but I have no idea how to type that here.
Yo hablo espanol un poco.


----------



## Clyff (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*English*: Secondary language, but I frequently slip it with my main. XD
             Nonetheless, I'm good at it.
*Spanish*: Mi primer idioma y aun asi, por alguna razon prefiero el ingles. ^^U


----------



## Amarik (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*German*:  Es freut mich heir zu sein, aber ich sehe "spanish" zum meisten teil.  Traurig.  Echt Traurig.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Currently learning Italian, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

I'm taking a Spanish class, which is surprisingly more confusing now that I have French under my belt. I keep spouting off random French words here and there in the middle of a Spanish sentence. >.<


----------



## NK129 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Ugh I'm lame.
I speak English. : D
I have worked on Japanese for about 9 months now, and still suck at it.
I have lofty dreams of learning French and or German in the future.
-_-


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Dutch:*
Zijn er hier nog Nederlanders?


----------



## mr Eko (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

I speak *Polish.
*And I basically registered here to polish my *English.*


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



mr Eko said:


> I speak *Polish.
> *And I basically registered here to polish my *English.*


Nice wordplay thar. :]


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*English* What day is today?
*German* Was Tag ist huete?
*Spanish* Cual dia es hoy?

The alt characters aren't working so i can't add accents
I do know some Italian but only simple phrases
*Italian* Grazi, buongiorno, Segnor, Signora
that's it..


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Dutch:*
Kun je hier in feite niet zeggen wat je wilt? Of krijg ik dan problemen met Cerbus.


----------



## iLos (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*PÃ¥ dansk...*
Jeg taler bare engelsk og dansk lige nu, men jeg prÃ¸ver at lÃ¦re nederlandsk ogsÃ¥. :]

*In english...*
I only speak english and danish right now, but I'm trying to learn dutch too. :]

I'm not even going to try and post anything in dutch n_n'


----------



## Princessminty (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



SuddenlySanity said:


> *Dutch:*
> Kun je hier in feite niet zeggen wat je wilt? Of krijg ik dan problemen met Cerbus.


 
*Dutch:* Hey nog een Dutchie! Ik weet niet of je dit Ã¼berhaupt nog leest, anders: hoi. 
*EspaÃ±ol:* estudio EspaÃ±ol, Pero me resulta difÃ­cil. En particular, la gramÃ¡tica, y indefenido imperfecto. 
*Deutsch* Ich lerne also Deutsch, sprechen geht gut, aber schreiben..pff.

I like this thread, I'm studying international business and laguages, and I seriously suck a grammar unfortunatly.


----------



## iLos (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Danish*
Der findes sÃ¥ mange mennesker fra Nederlanderne herinde... Ã¸_Ã¸ Vil i lÃ¦re mig nederlandsk? 

*English*
There are so many people from the Netherlands here... Ã¸_Ã¸ Do you want to teach me dutch?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Estonian:
*Tere! Kuidas sul lÃ¤heb?
*English:
*Hey! Hows it going?


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Polish:*
Umiem troche po polsku rozmawiac, I ja jestem Polakiem. 
*English:
*I know a little Polish, and i am Polish.
(pardon my crappy Polish, caught most of it from my parents)

I don't do the polish accents, nor respond to Polish comments in Polish. I much prefer responding in English as its much easier.


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

*Portuguese:*
Sushi Ã© saboroso x)

*English:*
Sushi is yummy x)

Ah. Whis i knew how to speak japanese.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



maria-mar said:


> *Portuguese:*
> Sushi Ã© saboroso x)
> 
> *English:*
> ...


 
Nihon-go wo nagai-tagareba, boku ni kik/eru.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Nihon-go wo nagai-tagareba, boku ni kik/eru.


 
Oh my kamie, you're so joezoo. 3:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Hay patatas en mi culo.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



Gibby said:


> Hay patatas en mi culo.


 
Esas no son patatas. Es mi pinga.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Any Norwegians out there?

Can y'all explain the difference between _Nynors_ and _BokmÃ¥l_, especially in sound and such? I tried looking it up but I'm not entirely getting it.

Also, any Swedes out there who want to translate a simple sentence for me? o :


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*

Zeke Shadowfire: The correct way would be: "Â¡Cierra la p*ta boca!".

With the "*" being an "u".


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Zeke Shadowfire: The correct way would be: "Â¡Cierra la p*ta boca!".
> 
> With the "*" being an "u".


 
Holy crap, you're kidding me, they've censored "pu.ta?" D=

THIS SUCKS!

Puto, putos, putas (haha, they have censored its paradigms. X3).


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The language thread for languages - A memorial to Corto*



Adelio Altomar said:


> Holy crap, you're kidding me, they've censored "pu.ta?" D=
> 
> THIS SUCKS!
> 
> Puto, putos, putas (haha, they have censored its paradigms. X3).


 
No, I censored it myself.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2011)

I know english..


Spanish, heavy dialect of puerto rican and dominican

French, pretty okay. Can't spell it for crud but I pronounce it well. :3c


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 28, 2011)

*Japanese*

ä»Šæ—¥ã‚‚ãƒŸBabyâ˜…PenisãƒŸã®ã‚ˆã†ã«ã—ã‚ˆã†ï½žï¼


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

*Dansk/Norsk question ._.
*
What is the difference between the different adjective forms? E.g. "fed", "fedt", "fede" or "kold", "kolde", "koldt"? Tak :3

Also, I'm a æ—¥çµŒã‚¢ãƒ¡ãƒªã‚«äººï¼è³ªå•ãŒã‚ã£ãŸã‚‰ã€è¨€ã£ã¦ä¸‹ã•ã„ï¼


----------



## iLos (Apr 28, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> *Dansk/Norsk question ._.
> *
> What is the difference between the different adjective forms? E.g. "fed", "fedt", "fede" or "kold", "kolde", "koldt"? Tak :3
> 
> Also, I'm a æ—¥çµŒã‚¢ãƒ¡ãƒªã‚«äººï¼è³ªå•ãŒã‚ã£ãŸã‚‰ã€è¨€ã£ã¦ä¸‹ã•ã„ï¼


 
It's a question of noun gender... take "fed" as an example, if the word it's describing is common gender (an 'en' word), you just use the root "fed". If it's a neuter word (an 'et' word), then you need to add the '-t', and end up with "fedt". If it's plural (no matter if it's an 'en' or 'et' word), you add '-e', and end up with "fede". Hope that helps!


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

iLos said:


> It's a question of noun gender... take "fed" as an example, if the word it's describing is common gender (an 'en' word), you just use the root "fed". If it's a neuter word (an 'et' word), then you need to add the '-t', and end up with "fedt". If it's plural (no matter if it's an 'en' or 'et' word), you add '-e', and end up with "fede". Hope that helps!


 Holy shit, that clears up a lot! Thanks so much! :3

Are these correct then?
Fed banan
Fede bananer
Stort (?) hus

OgsÃ¥: er du fra danmark... eller UK?


----------



## iLos (Apr 28, 2011)

Ja, fantastisk!  Jeg blev fÃ¸dt i UK, men jeg har nogen dansk familie sÃ¥... ja. xD TÃ¦nk pÃ¥ det hvordan som helst


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

iLos said:


> Ja, fantastisk!  Jeg blev fÃ¸dt i UK, men jeg har nogen dansk familie sÃ¥... ja. xD TÃ¦nk pÃ¥ det hvordan som helst


 That's awesome :3
Har du MSN/Skype/etc? :3 JEg ku lÃ¦r en lille dansk fra dig ;3


----------



## keretceres (May 23, 2011)

I'm a polyglot. [That is to say I speak quite a few languages] I feel  that my first language however is one of the most overlooked in the  world. I know that I am biased to its charms and know full well that it  is pretty useless outside of its' country of origin (arguably, though it  has really helped me learn SEVERAL Germanic languages) I still feel it can be  taught so easily, and this is backed up by official sources; According to the TEOFL research center it takes  under 40 hours of dedicated class time to learn this language up to high  proficiency level. 
      I am of course talking about Afrikaans, the only  European language ever developed outside Europe. Predominantly Dutch in  origin it uses the simplifications used in English grammar with German  word order and a truly hard, expressive pronunciation process that makes  German sound calm and fluffy. There are few languages that allows the  speaker to truly express how they feel verbally, 

      The great thing about this language is that you get sentences like this  one: 
*'My hand is in warm water'.* ​It means EXACTLY the same in both English  and Afrikaans. The only difference is the pronunciation.
*
Some useful phrases:*
Hoe gaan dit? - How are you?
My naam is x - My name is x
Wie is jy? - Who are you?
Aangename Kennis! - Glad to meet you

Hoe oud is jy?/ Wat is jou ouderdom? - How old are you? / What is your age?
Ek is [Engels / Amerikaans] - I am [English / American]
Waar kom jy vandaan? - Where are you from?

If anyone has any questions or want to learn more about this language PM me :3

*Here is a short poem excerpt: *



> Ek het 'n Huisie by die see
> Dis nag.
> Ek hoor aaneen aaneen die Golwe slaan
> teen aan die rots waarop my huisie staan
> ...


[Translation:
I have a home by the sea 
it's Night
I hear over and over the waves beat against the boulders on which
my little home is built
With all the wild power of the ocean

I hear the winds cry, a groan 
a moan.
Just like lost souls that in their need
all dwelling earthbound that in grave and death no rest could find 
but but still seek and yearn...

tl;dr 
Afrikaans is awesome :3 pm me and I will demonstrate this!


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

I know very basic japanese, korean and dutch. nothing impressive. (English)

ç§ã¯éžå¸¸ã«åŸºæœ¬çš„ãªæ—¥æœ¬èªžã€éŸ“å›½èªžã€ã‚ªãƒ©ãƒ³ãƒ€èªžã‚’çŸ¥ã£ã¦ã„ã‚‹ã€‚ä½•ã‚‚å°è±¡çš„ã€‚(Japan)

ì•„ì£¼ ê¸°ë³¸ì ì¸ ì¼ë³¸ì–´, í•œêµ­ì–´, ë„¤ëœëž€ë“œì–´ ì•Œì•„. ì•„ë¬´ê²ƒë„ ì¸ìƒì . (Korea)

Ik weet heel basic Japans, Koreaans en Nederlands. niets indrukwekkend. (Nederlands)

JK, am reasonable at them.


----------



## Urilbeco Hug (Jun 16, 2011)

*German*
Hey ! i want to have a friend from Germany.  who wanna help me?


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't wanna make a separate thread if this is here, so does anybody here like linguistics/study of how language is made? I myself am creating several languages because I have nothing better to do with my free time. It's rather amusing to me but sort of difficult to make a language seem realistic. I usually get lazy and make it too "regular". Ha.

Also, I know 8 years of school Spanish, and a few months of Mandarin Chinese. About to begin learning Vietnamese and Nuosu (also called Yi). Anyone have any other languages to reccommend?


----------



## iLos (Jun 19, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Didn't wanna make a separate thread if this is here, so does anybody here like linguistics/study of how language is made? I myself am creating several languages because I have nothing better to do with my free time. It's rather amusing to me but sort of difficult to make a language seem realistic. I usually get lazy and make it too "regular". Ha.


 
I have to say, this is something I'm very interested in.  I actually made an artificial language as part of my undergraduate dissertation, it was a load of fun. I might continue with it when the post-graduation laziness packs its bags and leaves. :3 What sort of things are you basing yours on, or are you trying to make them completely unique?

Personally, I think the only way to make it really authentic is to provide basic grammatical rules and then get some speakers; let it evolve naturally over time, and let slang words come in... unfortunately getting people to learn an artifical language is like trying to sell macbooks to the amish; they're just not interested xD


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

iLos said:


> I have to say, this is something I'm very interested in.  I actually made an artificial language as part of my undergraduate dissertation, it was a load of fun. I might continue with it when the post-graduation laziness packs its bags and leaves. :3 What sort of things are you basing yours on, or are you trying to make them completely unique?
> 
> Personally, I think the only way to make it really authentic is to provide basic grammatical rules and then get some speakers; let it evolve naturally over time, and let slang words come in... unfortunately getting people to learn an artifical language is like trying to sell macbooks to the amish; they're just not interested xD


What's an undergraduate dissertation? I don't think we have them here in the 'States... 
Yeah, it is very fun but at the same time somewhat frustrating to me to come up with a bunch of different words, especially since I tend to constrain my languages to short words/monosyllables. So I guess they're usually a bit like Chinese, but not as limited sound-wise. Also, no tones. I'm not making it THAT complex.

I am mostly trying to make them completely unique, with unique writing systems. One language I'm working on has its own alphabet, and the letters are written inside one another, but in this case long words would be impossible since the letters would get so tiny you wouldn't be able to see them anymore... so long loan words like names are written as two seperate words separating syllables. Grammar-wise, most of my languages are the same in that I try to make them unique as I possibly can think up. Word order is USUALLY Verb-Object-Subject but then I add a bunch of rules in that sort of violate that... for example, the sentence "You may refer to me as your new master >" turns into something like "Me to refer may as master new your you >" but a lot of times words end up going missing or changing so it wouldn't be that straight-forward. Another language I have uses characters, like Chinese, for every single word. They all must be memorized.

I try to just write it as many times as I can myself, until somehow I build my own "slang" by writing shorthand. This works good with the language with the caveman-like symbols, because you can make simplified versions of complex characters (like Chinese does) by writing them over and over until they become simpler. A great link to go to for all this: http://www.zompist.com/kit.html

Also, I'd be interested in seeing samples of your language, if you have any.


----------



## nri786tahira (Jun 27, 2011)

do your own homework.


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 18, 2011)

Nevermind, solved =3


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Aug 2, 2011)

Hihi, pass' mal auf!  Ich kann Ã¼bersetzen, Zerozora. (Haha, watch out!  I can translate, Zerozora.)


So, *English* is actually my native language; I speak very good *German*; and am learning *Dutch* (self-learning - rather, taking it back up).


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 5, 2011)

è’¼ç«œãƒ‡ã‚£ã‚¢ãƒªã‚¹has shared contact details with jcfynx.

[12:29:17 AM] jcfynx: ãˆãˆãˆã‡ï¼Ÿå›ã¯ã€ã ã‚Œã ã‚Œï¼Ÿãƒ½ï¼ˆã‚œã¸ã‚œï¼‰ãƒŽ
[12:31:13 AM] è’¼ç«œãƒ‡ã‚£ã‚¢ãƒªã‚¹: ãŠã‚â€¦ï¼Ÿã€€
[12:31:25 AM] jcfynx: çŸ¥ã‚‰ãªã„äººï¼ˆï¼‘ï½˜ï¼‰ãŒæ¥ãŸ
ãƒ¼ï¼žãŸãŸã‹ã†
ãƒ¼ï¼žã¾ã»ã†
ãƒ¼ï¼žã‚¢ã‚¤ãƒ†ãƒ 
ãƒ¼ï¼žã«ã’ã‚‹
[12:55:09 AM] è’¼ç«œãƒ‡ã‚£ã‚¢ãƒªã‚¹: ãŠè©±ã§ãã¦æ¥½ã—ã‹ã£ãŸã§ã™ã‚ˆã€‚ã€‚ã€‚
[12:55:29 AM] jcfynx: ãƒ–ã‚¦ã‚¦ã‚¦ã‚¦ã‚¥ã‚¥ã‚¥ï½—ãƒã‚¤ãƒ¨ãƒŠãƒ©

I thought I was being clever. ;w;


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Aug 5, 2011)

keretceres said:


> I'm a polyglot. [That is to say I speak quite a few languages] I feel  that my first language however is one of the most overlooked in the  world. I know that I am biased to its charms and know full well that it  is pretty useless outside of its' country of origin (arguably, though it  has really helped me learn SEVERAL Germanic languages) I still feel it can be  taught so easily, and this is backed up by official sources; According to the TEOFL research center it takes  under 40 hours of dedicated class time to learn this language up to high  proficiency level.
> I am of course talking about Afrikaans, the only  European language ever developed outside Europe. Predominantly Dutch in  origin it uses the simplifications used in English grammar with German  word order and a truly hard, expressive pronunciation process that makes  German sound calm and fluffy. There are few languages that allows the  speaker to truly express how they feel verbally,
> 
> The great thing about this language is that you get sentences like this  one:
> ...




You.  Marry me.

Afrikaans is... ach, het is Ã©Ã©n mooie taaltje!  (And no, I don't speak it, just know a little Dutch, lots of German and native English, sooo... I'm good to go.)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

linguae non facile me.


----------



## Francesca (Sep 22, 2011)

I am fluent in English and French. Though I couldnâ€™t understand French initially now I am confident in that language.


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 22, 2011)

English and spanish. English is my first language, and I was in a spanish immersion elementary school, so I took spanish classes for... 11 years.

Plus I took japanese for one year in high school, I played around with learning ASL in my video-game design class last year, and I'm taking german right now. Learning languages is fun. :3


----------



## Annabel (Oct 5, 2011)

I can converse in English and German. Currently I am learning to write and speak Spanish. I love to learn a lot of languages.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

*English*:
Furry 

*Spanish*:
Furry 

*Japanese*:
ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ (_kemono_) :/


----------



## Naydhuin (Oct 14, 2011)

*Lowgerman

*Moin Dag, leeve LÃ¼Ã¼d. Wo geiht jÃ¼m dat hier? Ik glÃ¶Ã¶v al dat't hier mennig LÃ¼Ã¼d gifft de noch nienich vun dÃ¼sse Spraak hÃ¶Ã¶rt hebbt. Wunnert mi ook nich - dat gifft sogor al mennig LÃ¼Ã¼d in DÃ¼Ã¼tschland sÃ¼lvst de nix vun't PlattdÃ¼Ã¼tsch afweeten doot. LÃ¼Ã¼d ut de Nedderlannen oder ut'n NÃ¶Ã¶rn kÃ¶nnt dat awer meestiets woll verstaahn. 

*Welsh*

Nos da i chi gyd! Dw i ddim yn medru siarad y iaith yn dda iawn ond dw i wedi dysgu'r iaith am.. hmm dim gwybod.. tri mis.  
Hope that was sorta right 

*German*

Ja, also deutsch kann ich auch noch, neben Englisch x3


----------



## EmiBish (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be using *American Sign Language* and...

God damnit.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2011)

*Canadian English*, and some *Quebecois*. Not fluent in the latter but able to order coffee and ask for directions


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 6, 2011)

GingerM said:


> *Canadian English*, and some *Quebecois*. Not fluent in the latter but able to order coffee and ask for directions



http://threewordphrase.com/thanksgiving.htm

Canadian English is so dear.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 11, 2011)

*German*

Wie fÃ¼hlen sie am diesen Tag?  Ich lerne Deutsch im Schule.
Haben sie ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende. Fahren sie sicher.
TchÃ¼ss!


----------



## Bliss (Nov 16, 2011)

I find it curious how in a language a subject may be referred in a singular form whilst in another it might be in plural (and vice versa).  For example an English-speaker says: "your hair looks good today", contrary to our: "your hair*s* look good today" (depends on which word you use for 'hair', though).   



"Human brain is an important organ" / "Human brain*s* are an important organ" 
"This is my money" / "These are my money*s*" 
"I have do my homework" / "I have to do my homework*s*" 
"This is exciting new*s*!" / "This is an exciting new!" 
"Where did you put your baggage?" / "Where did you put your baggage*s*?" 
"You should go to her wedding" / "You should go to her wedding*s*" 
"The Middle Age*s*" / "The Middle Age" 
"His face looks familiar" / "His face*s* look familiar" 
 
I learnt this quite recently... :F


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always really wanted to learn Latin, and have (via a ton of hard work and perveverance) managed to memorize around fifty words.  I'm on the hunt for a more .. enlightened method of learning.

Are there any users of Rosetta Stone here?  If so, is it really what people make it out to be (worth all that money)?


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 17, 2011)

Rosetta Stone has some great boons and flaws in that while it does indeed accelerate your ability to learn a language, it does not teach you customs.
A good example of this is that if you were to use Rosetta to find out how to respond to the question "How are you?" and say "I am good," in German, you would end up being told to say "Ich bin gut," which has a heavily sexual connotation.  So while yes, you will learn the words and the pronunciation, you will sound very silly in a real life situation.

My recommendation is to take a foreign language class in addition to using Rosetta to optimize your ability to communicate with your new language.
Best of luck!


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Uhmm.. I think I can help with the *Spanish* it's pretty easy to understand it, I've always thought that most of the Spanish/English words are very similar.
So, here we go~

Â¿Quien tiene problemas con el espaÃ±ol? De esa manera yo les puedo ayudar.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Â¿Qui*Ã©*n tiene problemas con el espaÃ±ol? De esa manera yo les puedo ayudar.



AsÃ­ estÃ¡ mejor 

And the answer would be:
"Yo tengo y te agradezco la ayuda".


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> AsÃ­ estÃ¡ mejor
> 
> And the answer would be:
> "Yo tengo y te agradezco la ayuda".



Los acentos, siempre siendo una molestia.
So tell me, what's your problem?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Los acentos, siempre siendo una molestia.
> So tell me, what's your problem?



And so the conversation continues:
"Mi problema es el siguiente... Â¿quÃ© es ______?/ Â¿cuÃ¡ndo se usa _____?/ Â¿cÃ³mo se dice _________?/ Â¿quÃ© dice aquÃ­?"
Or the answer of your preference.

(For the record, I'm a native-born spanish speaker, so I haven't any troubles to speak of as of now).


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And so the conversation continues:
> "Mi problema es el siguiente... Â¿quÃ© es ______?/ Â¿cuÃ¡ndo se usa _____?/ Â¿cÃ³mo se dice _________?/ Â¿quÃ© dice aquÃ­?"
> Or the answer of your preference.
> 
> (For the record, I'm a native-born spanish speaker, so I haven't any troubles to speak of as of now).



Ok, let's see, so am I able to choose the subject? If that's so. I will choose the accents if that's ok.

So, here's the basic about it. In Spanish, it's VERY important to use accents (*Â´*). On some keyboards you can find this key next to the "P", it has the "^" on it. The meaning of several words changes when you use them, for example; 
"Â¿C*Ã³*mo?" means "How?" while "C*o*mo" without the accent means "eating".

Here's a tip for everyone when using them.
When starting a question that uses [How, When, What, Where, Why] you HAVE to use an accent to keep the REAL meaning of the question. Here's how it works:

Â¿Cu*Ã¡*ndo vas a salir? [_When are you going out?_]
Â¿Qu*Ã©* es eso? [_What's that?_]
Â¿Qui*Ã©*n es ella? [_Who's her?_]
Â¿Porqu*Ã©* eso es rosa? [_Why that's pink?_]
Â¿C*Ã³*mo te vas a comer eso? [_How are you going to eat that?_]

So~ Keep that in mind! There are gazillions of words that requires an accent to get the right meaning.
Oh well, this is something silly, but you should know about this, the line above the "Ã±" is also an accent, it's entonation is (AFI: É²)
(Oh and by the way, I'm also a native Spanish speaker  My second language is English, in wich I still have a little difficulties.)


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

I know how to say "pie" in spanish.

It's pie. YUMMY.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> I know how to say "pie" in spanish.
> 
> It's pie. YUMMY.



Wow, you... you got it right. :V


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

Deliciousness is the universal language.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Deliciousness is the universal language.



Actually, there's a proper translation for "pie": tarta /taÉ¾ta/. It's just everybody prefers to use "pie".


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Actually, there's a proper translation for "pie": tarta /taÉ¾ta/. It's just everybody prefers to use "pie".



But, "pie" is... ya' know... "Pie" (Pata). Why not using "Pay" instead? I've heard that people write it like that, even in some kitchen recipes you can see it's written like that.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> But, "pie" is... ya' know... "Pie" (Pata). Why not using "Pay" instead? I've heard that people write it like that, even in some kitchen recipes you can see it's written like that.



Y con "tarta" solucionamos todos nuestros problemas. Don't you think so?
AdemÃ¡s, tenemos las _itÃ¡licas_ para las palabras extranjeras.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

Tarta sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Tarta sounds ridiculous.




In which case we'll use italics:
"Para preparar un _pie_, siga las siguientes instrucciones: ..."


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

Agh, see, now that looks like you are telling me sarcastically how to prepare a feet.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 22, 2011)

Why are the words urea and urethra so similar and meaning related things while bread and read are completely different?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Agh, see, now that looks like you are telling me sarcastically how to prepare a feet.


A foot.
What then? Â¿PudÃ­n? Â¿Pastel? Â¿Canastilla? Â¿Torta? Neither is precisely a pie. Or we could "spanish-lize" "pie" and write it as "pay", like Aikoi said.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> A foot.



Oh, geez, excuse me Mr. ELIZABETH II. English is not my first language.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Oh, geez, excuse me Mr. ELIZABETH II. English is not my first language.



Aheem, well young lad, this is the thread for languages, so I consider it's quite mandatory to express oneself accordingly to the rules of good grammar and ortography, and that includes making good translations.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 22, 2011)

Woah~ There's no need to fight just over a delicious dish. 
So, let's clear this stuff for once:

*Spanish pronunciation* of _"Pie"_ could be considered as "_Pay_" and could be even written like that, while the correct way to do it would be "_Tarta_", which also means _Cake/Pastel_, but this makes total sense since we're talking about very similar stuff.

So.. let's move on!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 22, 2011)

Speaking of food, here are a few general cooking terms in spanish:

Cocinar: to cook.
Hervir: to boil.
Rebanar: to slice.
Espolvorear: to sprinle.
Asar: to roast.
Picar: to dice.
Amasar: to knead.
Servir: to serve.

So, there you go.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

But wait what about _pie de limÃ³n_?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> But wait what about _pie de limÃ³n_?



Huh? What would you like to know about it?
It's just some lemons, cookies, canned special milk, and that's all.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> But wait what about _pie de limÃ³n_?



En primer lugar, no me gusta cÃ³mo sabe. In second place, that's the prevalent use, like I said. So... it's best to go by "pie", in my opinion, just for commodity.
Also, a few points on _cÃ³mo_ and _como_:

_CÃ³mo_: 
1. Interrogative adverb, how, the way to do something. Used in both direct and indirect questions.

_Como_:
1. Modal adverb, with a comparative function.
2. First person, active voice, indicative, singular and present form of _comer_.


----------



## Corto (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes I know but I mean, I've heard people calling it "pie de limÃ³n". As in, PIE de limÃ³n. Not PAY de limÃ³n. 

This is a variable we must consider.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yes I know but I mean, I've heard people calling it "pie de limÃ³n". As in, PIE de limÃ³n. Not PAY de limÃ³n.
> 
> This is a variable we must consider.



Of course we must. It's the literal reading of an english word by people who do not know its original pronunciation. 
In this case we must assume that:

1. Its use is common in a few circles, therefore acceptable.
2. More informed speakers will recognize the "actual" source of the word and react accordingly.
3. There will be enough context so that the actual meaning isn't lost, as in an accidentally polysemic word.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> :3



Wow~ Ni mi profesora es asÃ­ de buena, jaja.
Oh that reminds me! 

Here you can have the meanings of some expressions:

*Sneeze*    -> _Estornudar_
*Yawn*    -> _Bostezar_
*Spit    *-> _Escupir_
*C   oug h *->  _Toser_
*Blink *-> _Parpadear_
*Growl *->_ GruÃ±ir_
*Whine* -> Quejarse

Remember to change this words to it's current time when using them!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Wow~ Ni mi profesora es asÃ­ de buena, jaja.



Yo le agradezco todo lo que sÃ© a mi profesora de latÃ­n.
Also, I was wrong in a few things:

"Comparative adverbs" don't exist, "como" is a modal adverbs as well, just one with a comparative function. It's only "interrogative adverb", the "modal" is overstating its nature.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yo le agradezco todo lo que sÃ© a mi profesora de latÃ­n.
> Also, I was wrong in a few things:
> 
> "Comparative adverbs" don't exist, "como" is a modal adverbs as well, just one with a comparative function. It's only "interrogative adverb", the "modal" is overstating its nature.



Wow, well, then it seems that she taught you well! 
All mine did was been absent the whole time. Oh by the way AristÃ³crates, are you writing a book (have you done it)?
I just get this feeling that you have to have at least one book written by yourself! You're an excellent writer and you work so well with the words!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Wow, well, then it seems that she taught you well!
> All mine did was being absent the whole time. Oh by the way AristÃ³crates, are you writing a book (have you done it)?
> I just get this feeling that you have to have at least one book written by yourself! You're an excellent writer and you work so well with the words!



*Blush* Well... soy estudiante de Literatura, entre otras cosas LatÃ­n/Griego y LingÃ¼Ã­stica son cursos obligatorios, sin mencionar la opciÃ³n de un taller de creaciÃ³n.

Edit:
Oh! Y manejar el MLA y las estructuras acadÃ©micas, claro estÃ¡.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Blush* Well... soy estudiante de Literatura, entre otras cosas LatÃ­n/Griego y LingÃ¼Ã­stica son cursos obligatorios.



*Facepalm* He aquÃ­ un TÃ©cnico BilingÃ¼e Laboratorista Industrial, EspaÃ±ol fue algo pasajero de un solo semestre, lo mio son las formulas que utilizan una sola letra (CH-CH2 and stuff) jaja. Lo hecho de menos~ Aunque viÃ©ndolo desde otro angulo, los tiempos (PretÃ©rito, CopretÃ©rito...) siempre me molestaron. It can be actually pretty ironic that I'm writing a book! Lucky me I've got someone to correct the mistakes!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> *Facepalm* He aquÃ­ un TÃ©cnico BilingÃ¼e Laboratorista Industrial, EspaÃ±ol fue algo pasajero de un solo semestre, lo mio son las formulas que utilizan una sola letra (CH-CH2 and stuff) jaja. Lo hecho de menos~ Aunque viÃ©ndolo desde otro angulo, los tiempos (PretÃ©rito, CopretÃ©rito...) siempre me molestaron. It can be actually pretty ironic that I'm writing a book! Lucky me I've got someone to correct the mistakes!



Â¡Vaya! Pero nos estamos saliendo del tema. Te mandarÃ© un mensaje.

Edit:
Tip for learning conjugations: 
-None to speak of, but there are a few general forms:

â€¢Present, indicative, active voice (regular verbs, verbs that end in "-ar"):
-First person, singular: verb's root + o.
-Second person, singular: verb's root + as.
-Third person, singular: verb's root + a.
-First person, plural: verb's root + amos.
-Second person, plural: verb's root + Ã¡is/an.
-Third person, plural: verb's root + an.

Example:
Yo camino.
TÃº caminas.
Ã‰l/ella camina.
Nosotros caminamos.
Vosotros caminÃ¡is/Ustedes caminan
Ellos/ellas caminan.


â€¢Imperfect, indicative, active voice (regular verbs, verbs that end in "-ar"):
-First person, singular: verb's root + aba.
-Second person, singular: verb's root + abas.
-Third person, singular: verb's root + aba.
-First person, plural: verb's root + abamos.
-Second person, plural: verb's root + abais/aban.
-Third person, plural: verb's root + aban.

Example:
Yo caminaba.
TÃº caminabas.
Ã‰l/ella caminaba.
Nosotros caminÃ¡bamos.
Vosotros caminabais/Ustedes caminaban
Ellos/ellas caminaban.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Â¡Vaya! Pero nos estamos saliendo del tema.



You're right.
So Corto~
In a very summarized way; *BOTH* "_Pie_" & "_Pay_" are correct in Spanish if you're talking about the world-wide known dessert. 

*Pay* de manzana/ *Pie* de manzana = Apple _Pie_.

Oh, AristÃ³crates, you should only use 'regular' Spanish. So everyone understands it. '_Vosotros_', '_caminabais_', '_vos_', should be considered as an advanced lesson, don't you think so?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Oh, AristÃ³crates, you should only use 'regular' Spanish. So everyone understands it. '_Vosotros_', '_caminabais_', '_vos_', should be considered as an advanced lesson, don't you think so?



Nah, no hay problema. DespuÃ©s de todo es mÃ¡s probable que los europeos terminen aprendiendo espaÃ±ol peninsular.
But just to clarify:

-_Ustede_s: typical in latinamerican countries (safe for Argentina); personal pronoun, plural and second person, it's usually conjugated in the same way as the plural third person, normally ends with "an", accentuated or not.
-_Vosotros_: typical in Spain; same as above, but it usually ends with "ais" (whether accentuated or not) and differs from the plural third person.

They also have singular forms, _usted_ and _vos_, which are used in formal contexts. Safe for Argentina, where _vos _replaces _tÃº_.


NOTE: Typically, argentinians alternate between _usted(es)_ and _vos_, without using the later's plural form.
Their _vos_ implies a different conjugation as well, based mostly in the accent:

Standard (TÃº)      Argentina (Vos)
Caminas.             CaminÃ¡s.
Corrres.               CorrÃ©s.
Tocas.                 TocÃ¡s.
Comes.                ComÃ©s.

Etc.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> Oh, geez, excuse me Mr. ELIZABETH II. English is not my first language.


YOU ARE REFERRING TO THE WRONG PERSON. >:C


----------



## Corto (Nov 23, 2011)

So's your face.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Nov 27, 2011)

*French*

I am taking French but tell me how is it...

Bonjour, je meppelle Christophe et vouz? L'anglais cest difficle pour moi.
Qu'est-ce que ti fais pour t'amuser?

So.. Comment tu trouves moi francais?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

In case anyone's curious about my signature, here's an approximate translation:

Fall asleep as I lull you, my child. Fall asleep for my song stems from my soul, and every note is devotional delirium.


----------



## Sticky_Fingers (Dec 23, 2011)

* afrikaans (kinda like dutch)*Baie groete vir al die mense van furaffinity. Hoopelik kan julle my verstaan en ons 'n oordentelike conversasie kan aan hou. Eerstens, wat is jou naam en waar was jy gebore? Ook, meskien kan u vir my hollands of Deutch.luer.


----------



## The Dingo (Dec 26, 2011)

_Ein bisschen Deustch und kleiner Spanisch_. Hardly any Spanish, really, just bits and pieces. I'm better at German, because, well... _Deutsch ist am besten, ja?_  And even then _ich bin_ _kein_ _Meister_.


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Spanish*
I'm a half Mexican kid, and I'd been resistant to learning Spanish _for my entire life. _At the tender age of 20, I've decided to go backpacking in South America with some friends and now I guess is the time to learn. I have until May. Is there anyone here who would like to chat with me in Spanish and correct my horribly awkward sentence structure?

*MSN*: fluorodino@live.com


----------



## veeno (Jan 5, 2012)

ENGLISH:

any tips for speaking it fluently.


----------



## brandot (Jan 5, 2012)

I speak english... obviously.

But I have been taking german for a few years. Mein Deutsch ist nicht slecht. Ich wird wohnen in deutschland, weil es sehr toll ist.


----------



## CoonArt (Jan 8, 2012)

*Dutch

*En wat heb je vandaag gedaan? Nog wat interessants?


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jan 18, 2012)

Naydhuin said:


> *Lowgerman
> 
> *Moin Dag, leeve LÃ¼Ã¼d. Wo geiht jÃ¼m dat hier? Ik glÃ¶Ã¶v al dat't hier mennig LÃ¼Ã¼d gifft de noch nienich vun dÃ¼sse Spraak hÃ¶Ã¶rt hebbt. Wunnert mi ook nich - dat gifft sogor al mennig LÃ¼Ã¼d in DÃ¼Ã¼tschland sÃ¼lvst de nix vun't PlattdÃ¼Ã¼tsch afweeten doot. LÃ¼Ã¼d ut de Nedderlannen oder ut'n NÃ¶Ã¶rn kÃ¶nnt dat awer meestiets woll verstaahn.
> 
> ...




LOL!  Erstes Mal das ich schriftliche Platt gesehen hab'.  Mein Freund spricht Platt als Muttersprache... ich aber nicht (kann ja lesen, oder so es scheint - und zwar besser als HollÃ¤ndisch).. oder vielleicht spricht der einfach zu schnell.
Das die HollÃ¤nder Platt zu grÃ¶ÃŸten Teil gut verstehen kÃ¶nnen ist mir keine Ãœberaschung.

Nun wissen die Deutschsprachige Furries wie schlecht mein Deutschkenntnisse ist, hihi!  Aber, ich glaub' ich komm' doch trotzdem klar, oder?


EDIT:  Oh, mir ist was gerad' eingefallen.  Ich hab' immer noch Probleme mit "weil" und "denn".  Ich habe den Unterschied eigentlich gelernt, aber vergesse ihn immer.  Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips dazu?  Ich wurde mich darÃ¼ber sehr freuen.




EmiBish said:


> I'll be using *American Sign Language* and...
> 
> God damnit.



ROTFL!!!


----------



## Naydhuin (Jan 23, 2012)

Blade + Marijke said:


> LOL!  Erstes Mal das ich schriftliche Platt gesehen hab'.  Mein Freund spricht Platt als Muttersprache... ich aber nicht (kann ja lesen, oder so es scheint - und zwar besser als HollÃ¤ndisch).. oder vielleicht spricht der einfach zu schnell.
> Das die HollÃ¤nder Platt zu grÃ¶ÃŸten Teil gut verstehen kÃ¶nnen ist mir keine Ãœberaschung.
> 
> Nun wissen die Deutschsprachige Furries wie schlecht mein Deutschkenntnisse ist, hihi!  Aber, ich glaub' ich komm' doch trotzdem klar, oder?
> ...



Wat op Platt to lÃ¤sen gifft dat eegentlich 'n grooden Brag... ook in't Innernet. Un dat de LÃ¼Ã¼d ut Holland Platt verstaahn kÃ¶nnt is ook keen Tofall - Hollandsch weer al lang tosaamen mit't nedderdÃ¼Ã¼tsch - besÃ¼nners in de Tiet vun de Hanse. Dor bavento kummt dat PlattdÃ¼Ã¼tsch - besÃ¼nners in Ostfreesland - mennig WÃ¶Ã¶r ut dat Nedderlandsch hett. Dor gifft dat ook LÃ¼Ã¼d de seggt nich Spraak. De LÃ¼Ã¼d dor seggt "Taal". 

Und so shclecht ist dein Deutsch doch garnicht - sogar verdammt gut. Wenn manche die hier in Deutschland wohnen und groÃŸgeworden sind so gut Deutsch reden wÃ¼rden wÃ¤r ich glÃ¼cklich ^^


----------



## Truxi (Jan 26, 2012)

*Swedish*

I have a question regarding the language: I'm currently in the process of learning Japanese and, while I intend to take it on in a job and I'm at a fairly intermediate level, I've always wanted to take another language on the side. I'm an avid linguist and I've experimented with many different languages to work alongside my Japanese studies. At first I considered Mandarin Chinese, but found that hard to learn due to the kanji/hanzi having different meanings for each language. So I attempted to learn German, Latin, Greek and Italian. All of those fell through. Then I found Swedish and fell absolutely in love with the language.

The problem is â€” please bear with me; the question is coming _eventually_, I promise â€” that I've heard rumours that Swedish is one of the most difficult languages to learn if you're a native English speaker. Having found Japanese a cakewalk even after being told it's ridiculously complicated, I didn't know what to make of Swedish. I'm unsure as to whether the ridiculously fluent English of Swedish and Danish speakers was an indicator that the languages were quite similar, or that English is pathetically easy in comparison. So, my question is: *is Swedish as hard as people claim, and would it be unwise to share my study time between two advanced-level languages?* I have a real head for languages and grammar, but I've always had a bit of trouble with gendered words and such (which is why my school French was mediocre and why Latin was an impossibility for me).

*Japanese*

ã“ã“ã§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®è©±ã›ã‚‹èª°ã‹ã„ã‚‹ã®?
ç·´ç¿’ã—ãŸã„ã‚“ã ã‚ã€‚


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 27, 2012)

Truxi said:


> ã ã‚ã€‚



ã€Œã ã‚ã€ã‚’è¨€ã†äººãŒã‚¹ãƒ¼ãƒ‘ãƒ¼ã‚²ãƒ¼
ã ã‚


----------



## Truxi (Jan 27, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> ã€Œã ã‚ã€ã‚’è¨€ã†äººãŒã‚¹ãƒ‘ãƒ¼ã‚²ãƒ¼
> ã ã‚


 ã‚²ã‚¤ã§ã¯ãªã„ã‚ˆã€‚ 
ã‚¤ãƒ³ã‚¿ãƒ¼ãƒãƒƒãƒˆã§ä¼šã£ãŸæ—¥æœ¬äººã®å‹é”ã¯ã‚ˆãå¥³è¨€è‘‰ã‚’ä½¿ã†ã‚‚ã®ã§ã€ç§ã‚‚ä½¿ã„ãŒã¡ã‚“ã§ã™ã€‚
ã¡ãªã¿ã«ã€å¥³ãªã®ã§å¤§ä¸ˆå¤«ã§ã—ã‚‡ã†ã­ã€‚

And for some reason all my Japanese gets errors in forums.


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

*Japanese*

I live in Japan, but most people I come into contact with speak english. And I'm on a military base and so during work everyone's always speaking english. So I can't get any of that 'full immersion' even though every chance I get, I go out into town and try and speak some japanese.

I've been here for a little over a year now, and I've tried literally 30 different books, and rosetta stone, and some random audio lessons. I go underway too often to have time for a legitimate sit-down class.

I cannot learn japanese no matter how hard I try. I have no idea what's going on in Rosetta Stone. Once I reached the milestone I was guessing at everything and frankly I got too frustrated and gave up. I fall asleep with the audio lessons. The books actually help a lot. Not the phrase memorization books, but the ones that explain how sentence structure works, etc. 
But because I've been trying to learn mainly from books, now my [american] accent is super thick and my pernounciation is mostly off. Japanese people can rarely, if ever, understand me.

ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS ON HOW I CAN LEARN?
Apparently I'm a fucking retard.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 12, 2012)

Sticky_Fingers said:


> * afrikaans (kinda like dutch)*Baie groete vir al die mense van furaffinity. Hoopelik kan julle my verstaan en ons 'n oordentelike conversasie kan aan hou. Eerstens, wat is jou naam en waar was jy gebore? Ook, meskien kan u vir my hollands of Deutch.luer.



Ja ik kan het verstaan en de dingen die ik niet versta vul ik gewoon in


----------



## wolfyexeteir (Feb 12, 2012)

*French*

Je parle franÃ§ais, mais c'est trÃ©s mauvais. FranÃ§ais est mon langue deuxmiÃ©re 
J'ai attendu franÃ§ais Ã  cause j'habite au Canada et ce peux aider ici.
Je suis dÃ©solÃ© pour mon mauvais franÃ§ais.

*English*
I'm not fluent in French yet, as you can see. I speak English as my native language. I want to learn Dutch but I'm not exactly sure where to start! I don't know any Dutch speakers lol


----------



## Truxi (Feb 21, 2012)

Bornes said:


> *Japanese*


I understand your frustration at not being able to learn the language. I've been self-teaching the language since 2010 and I'm still at a pretty basic level â€” although I made a huge leap in progress once I picked up a few good textbooks and spent my time browsing Japanese websites. My first piece of advice to you is to drop Rosetta Stone. It's a lot of money for something that just doesn't deliver proper teaching, and for a language like Japanese it's hard to learn through overly simple read-and-repeat techniques. I've been warned off using Rosetta Stone by my friends who have been learning the language for almost a decade, and I always try to pass the advice on.

If you haven't already, I suggest trying the Genki series. They're extremely helpful and have the benefit of being used in formal taught lessons, so they're useful for picking up basic grammar. It's all just a matter of really drilling those grammar rules and kanji in by repetition. I've found that I did hours and hours of practise sentences on a particular grammar rule, only to come across it a week later and not know it at all. It's frustrating, but it makes success that much greater.

ãŒã‚“ã°ã£ã¦ã­ï¼


----------



## Agentsmithfa (Feb 26, 2012)

*Latvian* * [Question]*
Vai Å¡ajÄ forumÄ kÄds no mÅ«sÄ“jiem arÄ« ieskatÄs?


Also I speak Latvian, Russian, (supposedly) English and somewhat German. Going to learn French starting from July


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 14, 2012)

*Norwegian*

Hei FAF
Vet ikke helt horfor jeg gidder Ã¥ gjÃ¸re dette. Vel, jeg har ikke noen andre ting Ã¥ gjÃ¸re. Kansje derfor?


----------



## hon (Mar 19, 2012)

Truxi said:


> So, my question is: *is Swedish as hard as people claim, and would it be unwise to share my study time between two advanced-level languages?*  I have a real head for languages and grammar, but I've always had a bit  of trouble with gendered words and such (which is why my school French  was mediocre and why Latin was an impossibility for me).


there  still is a lot of discussion going on about this, but I, for one,  belong to the group of people who think that there are no languages that  are harder than others. you can go deeply enough into a language for it  to get really tricky, no matter which one it is. there are only some  languages which aren't particularly hard at the beginning, but do get bitchy once you're at a more advanced level, and those whose difficulties lie on the surface, which makes them really  hard right from the beginning, but comparatively easy to really get into once you've dug  deeply enough into them. the languages that belong to the first category tend to be those  with an analytic structure (conveying meaning and relationships between words through word order and prepositions rather  than through the changing of the words themselves), english and swedish  are examples of which. languages of the latter category are those that rely more strongly on synthetic structures (conveying meaning and relationships between words by means of, for example, affixes or word agglutination) - it's hard to find your way into a language when you have constant battles with single words before you can even move on to actually deal with whole sentences. a perfect example of such a language, as you probably have guessed by now, would be latin, which, however, is a special case because there is the big obstacle of it being an extinct language, so you have to learn it by only reading and writing it, which indeed makes it much, much harder to learn than languages that you can actually use in conversations with others, especially native speakers.

I have next to no clue about swedish, but I  can say that english is a _bitch_ - despite the general opinion of  it being an easy language. its morphology is very poor indeed, so that  is no problem, but its syntax can get ridiculously complex. of course,  morphology, being a language's structure on the word level, is what  you're first concerned with when you learn a language, so english does  appear easy at first. however, when I got into university to study  english (thinking I was really good at it), I had to see how hard I  actually sucked at it, and still do at times.

to cut a long story short: no, it would not be unwise. try swedish if you feel like trying swedish. all scandinavian languages, apart from icelandic, are more or less strongly analytic in their structure, so that's something they share with english. although I have to mention that recent linguistic studies claim that it actually doesn't really matter that much what your first language is when learning a foreign one. I still have to read into that topic to form an opinion of my own, but that's just what the experts say. hell, it doesn't matter. if you want to learn a language, then learn it for christ's sake.


----------



## Tarogar (Mar 29, 2012)

Blade + Marijke said:


> Nun wissen die Deutschsprachige Furries wie schlecht mein Deutschkenntnisse ist, hihi!  Aber, ich glaub' ich komm' doch trotzdem klar, oder?


Schlecht ist immer relativ solange man es verstehen kann ist alles in Ordnung.



> EDIT:  Oh, mir ist was gerad' eingefallen.  Ich hab' immer noch Probleme mit "weil" und "denn".  Ich habe den Unterschied eigentlich gelernt, aber vergesse ihn immer.  Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips dazu?  Ich wurde mich darÃ¼ber sehr freuen.



Weil und denn kommen in Argumentationsketten zum Einsatz. Wie genau das jetzt geht ist sehr schwammig und daher leider sehr schwer zu erklÃ¤ren. Generell gillt aber etwa das : Ich finde/denke... dass xyz gut/schlecht... ist,weil yxz gut/schlecht... denn xyz gefÃ¤llt mir/gefÃ¤llt mir nicht ... 

Ich denke das sollte zumindest ein klein wenig helfen.

English help for the statement above: It's not that easy to explain "weil" and "denn" because of the fact that it's a somewhat advanced thing. Even for me and i am a native speaker. Even our teachers are not all that good at it. Basicly i am somewhat bad at german too :lol:

*English*: i'm just here to ask some advice about the things i write. Here is the question:
is my spelling and grammar correct or is it... well bad?

last but not least. i want to speak english is there a good place where i can do that online?


----------



## Brandty (May 2, 2012)

*I appreciated*

thats Great thanks


----------



## Grimfang (May 2, 2012)

Native language, *English*. Second, *German*.



Tarogar said:


> English helps for the statement above: It's not that easy to explain "weil" and "denn" because of the fact that it's a somewhat advanced thing. Even for me and i am a native speaker. Even our teachers are not all that good at it. Basicly i am somewhat bad at german too :lol:
> 
> *English*: i'm just here to ask some advice about the things i write. Here is the question:
> is my spelling and grammar correct or is it... well bad?
> ...



Und ungefÃ¤hr ein Monat spÃ¤ter bekommst du deine Antwort. Ich hoffe du bist noch da, heheh.

Ich habe etwas in blau korrigiert, aber es ist fast nichts, heh. Dein englisch sieht ganz gut aus, und auf jeden Fall ist es Ã¼ber dem Durchschnitt, wÃ¼rde ich sagen, haha. Vielleicht ist es genauso mit deutsch. Leute kennen die Sprache, und noch benutzen sie es so faul oder umgangsprachlich.

bleh.. ich habe die gleiche Frage, aber fÃ¼r deutsch. Ich kenne ein deutsches Forum, aber da poste ich niemals. Nur lese ich. Es scheint ein bisschen schwierig, deutsch im Internet zu finden (auÃŸer Nachrichten). Und nachdem etwas gefunden ist, muss ich mich irgendwie vorstellen. Aber zum englisch sprechen ist eine Idee dafÃ¼r, dass du in IRC chatten kÃ¶nntest, wenn du Lust darauf hast. Ich "lurke" im Furaffinity Kanal, aber mir scheint es sehr unpersÃ¶nlich und nicht so aktiv. Mir ist es schwierig, einen guten Kanal auf entweder deutsch oder english zu finden.

Aber ja, wie toll. Eine Sprachenthread. Wie ist mein deutsch? Ich habe noch viel zu lernen. >.>


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 2, 2012)

Stricly English. But I do accents every now and then.


----------



## Tarogar (May 3, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Und ungefÃ¤hr ein Monat spÃ¤ter bekommst du deine Antwort. Ich hoffe du bist immer noch da, heheh.


JA ich binn immernoch da und habe gefÃ¼hlt ewig auf eine antwort gewartet 



> Ich habe etwas in blau korrigiert. Aber es ist fast nichts. heh. Dein englisch sieht ganz gut aus ,und auf jeden Fall ist es Ã¼ber dem Durchschnitt ,wÃ¼rde ich sagen, haha. Dein englisch sieht so ganz gut aus und liegt auf jeden fall Ã¼ber dem Durchschnitt. Das ist zumindest meine meinung. ( i split that one up it just looks more natural that way.)
> Vielleicht ist es genauso mit deutsch. Leute kennen die Sprache, und doch benutzen sie sie (yes that just happened  and sometimes thats normal too.) so faul oder umgangsprachlich.


seems like that is a fact 


> bleh.. ich habe die gleiche Frage, aber fÃ¼r deutsch. Ich kenne ein deutsches Forum, aber da poste ich niemals ( instead of "niemals" you can use nie it's shorter and everyone knows what's meant ). Nur lese ich (that's what i am talking about. the words are in the wrong order.) ich lese dort nur (many different solutions to tell something like that exist that is one of the long ones) . Es scheint mir ein bisschen schwierig, deutsch im Internet zu finden (auÃŸer Nachrichten) (again much ways to tell something like that. example : Ich habe das gefÃ¼hl es ist schwierig deutsche texte im internet, auÃŸer Berichte/Nachrichten zu finden.). Und nachdem etwas gefunden ist, muss ich mich irgendwie vorstellen. Aber zum englisch sprechen ist eine Idee dafÃ¼r, dass du in IRC chatten kÃ¶nntest. wenn du Lust darauf hast. Ich "lurke" im Furaffinity Kanal, aber mir scheint es sehr unpersÃ¶nlich und nicht so aktiv. Mir ist es schwierig ( fÃ¼r mich ist es schwierig or: ich finde es schwer...), einen guten Kanal auf entweder deutsch oder english zu finden.


well i can't help much but maybe i can look up a nice and dandy place for you  just tell me what it should be.


> Aber ja, wie toll. Eine Sprachenthread. Wie ist mein deutsch? Ich habe noch viel zu lernen. >.>


 da die deutsche rechtschreibung irgendwie gemein ( hard like nothing else... damm it) ist lasse ich die mal raus. insgesamt ist es gut lesbar und verstÃ¤ndlich und definitiv ausreichend ( in other words way better than some things i heard from people who live over here and that = if people have trouble understanding you... 1. try to speak cleaner.
2. rethink the sentence or 3. they are somewhat braindead  )um in Deutschland durch zu kommen.

i took the time and did some corrections in the sentences to fit them ( make them look like it's more commonly unsed and spoken). in my opinion that is the most difficult thing to manage. i consider to to do a 1 to 1 translation so everybody gets the point and then a right translation.
immer daran denken sprechen ist hier nicht gleich schreiben. some words just get used wrong when you speak but that's because it just sounds mor natural  and my guess on that one is: you can get the hang for that just by speaking some german


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> JA ich binn immernoch da und habe gefÃ¼hlt ewig auf eine antwort gewartet
> 
> 
> seems like that is a fact
> ...



Wow, danke.
I appreciate the corrections. It helps a lot. I have atrocious writing habits, especially online (for example, I abuse parentheses). Obviously I am trying to use these in German now, which is probably even worse than in English!

Currently, I mainly learn/use German from classes and work, but most of my free time/hobbies involve lots of English. I'm trying to find German music. I've changed my games to German.  But most of the people I talk to (after work or class) speak English. I need more German internet, heheh.

The first thing that was recommended to me was Furbase.de. I like the environment there, and people seem really interesting, so I should try getting involved. I can't lie though. I feel very uneasy about the level of my German. I just need to somehow start talking more. The range of topics in a forum could help me expand a little.

Oh, I also found a great Starcraft 2 commentator, but he uses a lot of words like gecrusht, gekickt, gecatcht, etc, so I should definitely not learn German from him, haha. I imagine it's a very easy habit to make..

_ge_ + [English word] + t

Ta-da! PlÃ¶tzlich ist es deutsch. 

Aber falls du eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r mich hÃ¤ttest, dann wÃ¼rde ich mich echt freuen. Ich habe wenigstens eine MÃ¶glichkeit gefunden, die ich so weit nicht richtig benutzt habe.


----------



## Tarogar (May 3, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Wow, danke.
> I appreciate the corrections. It helps a lot. I have atrocious writing habits, especially online (for example, I abuse parentheses). Obviously I am trying to use these in German now, which is probably even worse than in English!


well those things can get in the way sometimes yes. But i guess it's manageable...  well i got the problem wirh writing stuff often times something like this happens: won'T or : Hey i like the Stuff you Draw... now thats like the same.



> Currently, I mainly learn/use German from classes and work, but most of my free time/hobbies involve lots of English. I'm trying to find German music. I've changed my games to German.  But most of the people I talk to (after work or class) speak English. I need more German internet, heheh.


 for music at least news you could try : 
http://www.rockhard.de/  if you are more into gaming news and reviews you could also try http://www.gamestar.de/ both got community parts too so... way to go  and about speaking german either here or throw me a pm and discuss some details as of how over there.




> The first thing that was recommended to me was Furbase.de. I like the environment there, and people seem really interesting, so I should try getting involved. I can't lie though. I feel very uneasy about the level of my German. I just need to somehow start talking more. The range of topics in a forum could help me expand a little.


 just saying most people are not that much of grammar "nazis"... i hate that word especially when i have to use it but back ot. it's good enough i saw way worse posts too. and the usual amount of trolling and stuff is likely to be encountered.




> Oh, I also found a great Starcraft 2 commentator, but he uses a lot of words like gecrusht, gekickt, gecatcht, etc, so I should definitely not learn German from him, haha. I imagine it's a very easy habit to make..
> 
> _ge_ + [English word] + t
> 
> Ta-da! PlÃ¶tzlich ist es deutsch.


 well it'S (<--- by the way... that's what i am talking about) the internet and it's faster to say that than the original german words+ it gives it a personal note... but to calm you down even that's somewhat okay or usual to use. (not like we never use english words in german sentences. or the other way round german words in english sentences)



> Aber falls du eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r mich hÃ¤ttest, dann wÃ¼rde ich mich echt freuen. Ich habe wenigstens eine MÃ¶glichkeit gefunden, die ich so weit nicht richtig benutzt habe.


hope that helps again


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (May 7, 2012)

Tl;dr but:

*Welsh (Question)*

Does anyone out in this wide forum speak it or am I on my lonesome?
And no google-translators please. Google just doesn't agree with welsh and gives hopeless translations.


----------



## Grimfang (May 11, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> well those things can get in the way sometimes yes. But i guess it's manageable...  well i got the problem wirh writing stuff often times something like this happens: won'T or : Hey i like the Stuff you Draw... now thats like the same.
> 
> for music at least news you could try :
> http://www.rockhard.de/  if you are more into gaming news and reviews you could also try http://www.gamestar.de/ both got community parts too so... way to go  and about speaking german either here or throw me a pm and discuss some details as of how over there.
> ...



Ich werde denn Gamestar ausprobieren. Ich bin ein groÃŸen Fan von Musik, und spiele Gitarre, aber ich stelle mir vor, dass ein Musik-forum mich nicht interessieren wÃ¼rde.

ach.. und Grammar Nazis, haha. Ich frage mich immer, ob solche eine Phrase in Deutschland existiert. Wahrscheinlich nicht auÃŸerhalb des Internets mit dem Wort, oder? Aber ich finde, dass in deutschen Foren viel weniger Trolle sind. Ich habe nicht zu viel mit deutschen Seiten erlebt, aber normalerweise finde ich Deutscher auf dem Internet ziemlich freundlich.

Und ich habe noch kein gutes GefÃ¼hl dafÃ¼r, was ich aus der englischen Sprache benutzen kÃ¶nnte. In manchen Situationen weiÃŸ ich, was angemessen wÃ¤re, aber ich vermeide Anglizismen fast immer.

ugh.. ich kÃ¤mpfe zu viel mit der Reihenfolge von Worten.
Edit: .. es wÃ¤re ironisch, wenn die Reiheinfolge in dem Satz nicht richtig ist.


----------



## Tarogar (May 12, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> ach.. und Grammar Nazis, haha. Ich frage mich immer, ob solche eine Phrase in Deutschland existiert. Wahrscheinlich nicht auÃŸerhalb des Internets mit dem Wort, oder?


auserhalb des internets wird das wort soweit es nur irgendwie mÃ¶glich ist vermieden und fÃ¼r personen dieser "machart" aufgehoben. Um Leute zu beschreiben die stÃ¤ndig fehler korregieren gibt es keine ( zumindest mir bekannte) sÃ¤tze die speziell dafÃ¼r da wÃ¤ren. es werden eher halbsÃ¤tze wie : jaa ist ja gut genutzt oder extra darÃ¼ber nachgedacht was er oder sie falsch gesat hat um dann das zu korregieren. damit kann man das immerhin auch lÃ¶sen.




> Aber ich finde, dass in deutschen Foren viel weniger Trolle sind. Ich habe nicht zu viel mit deutschen Seiten erlebt, aber normalerweise finde ich Deutscher auf dem Internet ziemlich freundlich.


 Dann sollte ich wohl mal die "richtigen" foren auspacken... irgendwie haben es einige schon so weit gebracht zu trollen und gleichzeitig auch wieder nicht... oder sie wissen einfach nur wie man soetwas richtig verpackt. aber zu sehen was ernst ist und was nicht lernt man mit der zeit.



> Und ich habe noch kein gutes GefÃ¼hl dafÃ¼r, was ich aus der englischen Sprache benutzen kÃ¶nnte. In manchen Situationen weiÃŸ ich, was angemessen wÃ¤re, aber ich vermeide Anglizismen fast immer.


es ist auch besser diese sachen erstmal wegzulassen es ist nicht einfach und kann, besonders wenn man eine andere sprache gewohnt ist, sehr komisch wirken. und damit meine ich Zum Beispiel das wort oldtimer... im Deutschen bezeichnet man damit ein "altes" auto. im englischen... naja eben genau das nicht. 



> ugh.. ich kÃ¤mpfe zu viel mit der Reihenfolge von Worten.
> Edit: .. es wÃ¤re ironisch, wenn die Reiheinfolge in dem Satz nicht richtig ist.


hmm... sollte passen  immerhin ist es sehr verstÃ¤ndlich geschrieben und nicht nach dem motto: das sehr schwierig sein... was sich in der praxis als : "ja geld konto". bemerkbar macht. (Ã¼brigens das soll : "ja aber ich habe doch noch geld auf diesem konto. oder etwa nicht?" heisen...)


----------



## Grimfang (May 12, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> auserhalb des internets wird das wort soweit es nur irgendwie mÃ¶glich ist vermieden und fÃ¼r personen dieser "machart" aufgehoben. Um Leute zu beschreiben die stÃ¤ndig fehler korregieren gibt es keine ( zumindest mir bekannte) sÃ¤tze die speziell dafÃ¼r da wÃ¤ren. es werden eher halbsÃ¤tze wie : jaa ist ja gut genutzt oder extra darÃ¼ber nachgedacht was er oder sie falsch gesat hat um dann das zu korregieren. damit kann man das immerhin auch lÃ¶sen.
> 
> Dann sollte ich wohl mal die "richtigen" foren auspacken... irgendwie haben es einige schon so weit gebracht zu trollen und gleichzeitig auch wieder nicht... oder sie wissen einfach nur wie man soetwas richtig verpackt. aber zu sehen was ernst ist und was nicht lernt man mit der zeit.



Das ist wahrscheinlich mein Problem, haha. Als ich jÃ¼nger war, hat es fÃ¼r mich so lange gedauert, um den Begriff "trollen" kennenzulernen. Gute Zeiten war das.. aber nicht wirklich. xD

Ich war so stolz, als ich das erste mal ein deutsches furry Wortspiel bemerkt habe. Auf englisch fand ich solche Wortspiele nicht lustig, aber irgendwie war es sehr lustig und albern auf deutsch. Irgendjemand hat etwas gesagt, wie "tolles Pfoto!"

Ich denke, ich wÃ¼rde das Trollen auf deutsch gar nicht bemerken.



Tarogar said:


> es ist auch besser diese sachen erstmal wegzulassen es ist nicht einfach und kann, besonders wenn man eine andere sprache gewohnt ist, sehr komisch wirken. und damit meine ich Zum Beispiel das wort oldtimer... im Deutschen bezeichnet man damit ein "altes" auto. im englischen... naja eben genau das nicht.



Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich glaube, die einzige englische Phrase, die ich manchmal sage, ist "perfektes Timing". Es gibt so viele so genannte falsche Freunde, dass es mir wie ein Minenfeld scheint.


----------



## LaSouris (May 15, 2012)

*French
*J'aime la langue, mais je ne parle pas avec plus de personne a l'Universite. Aussi, je suis terrible a le parler. ):


----------



## Thaily (May 15, 2012)

shebawolf145 said:


> *Dutch*
> Maar ik ben ook een deel Nederlands, ik spreek geen hetzij.



As a native Dutch speaker; lulwhat?
That looks like translator garbage.

Slecht Nederlands spreken telt niet -_-


----------



## Tarogar (May 15, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Ich war so stolz, als ich das erste mal ein deutsches furry Wortspiel bemerkt habe. Auf englisch fand ich solche Wortspiele nicht lustig, aber irgendwie war es sehr lustig und albern auf deutsch. Irgendjemand hat etwas gesagt, wie "tolles Pfoto!"



wortspiele sind auf Deutsch echt lustig? okay notiert... Ich habe so das GefÃ¼hl, dass wir unsere eigenen Wortspiele nicht so sehr mÃ¶gen dafÃ¼r Englische um so mehr. Kann es sein dass,das bei euch oder zumindest bei dir anders ist?



> Ich denke, ich wÃ¼rde das Trollen auf deutsch gar nicht bemerken.


OHH DOCH das tut man sehr wohl... es ist eben ein Trollen auf eine andere variante. manchmal ist eine komische oder/und schlechte schreibweise schon ein hinweis auf soetwas. Manchmal hilft aber wirklich nur abzuwarten was passiert um das herauszufinden.




> Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich glaube, die einzige englische Phrase, die ich manchmal sage, ist "perfektes Timing". Es gibt so viele so genannte falsche Freunde, dass es mir wie ein Minenfeld scheint.


Ã„hh... okay Einen moment Bitte. Ich denke Erstmal darÃ¼ber nach was da gerade eigentlich steht. Und Vor allem Was da vermutlich stehen sollte.okay perfekt ist ein "eingedeutschtes wort. auch wie pulli oder eben in voller lÃ¤nge pullover. Nur eben anders betont  . Falsche freunde? kann es sein dass damit eher so etwas wie: es gibt so viele falsche Ã¼bersetzungen/ Ã¼bersetzungsmÃ¶glichkeiten dass es mir Wie in einem Minenfeld vorkommt?
um zu nennen was ich verstanden habe : Cell(phone) =Mobiltelefon (richtige Ã¼bersetzung aber nicht richtig  eben im sinne von nicht das richtige wort ) = Handy ?
since this can get coufusing for everybody else and i know how stupid google is at some point here we go : okay if i got that right you mean something like : Cell(phone) =Cellphone ( but in fact that's not the exact wory you would use to describe that thing. by that i mean it's just not the word that usually get's used.)and thus Cell(phone)=Mobiltelefon ( which would again translate to Cell(phone) but the word we use is Cell(phone)=Handy.

Lenghty one this time round. and i really hope i can help with some other stuff too. Etwa GroÃŸ? damm is it written that way or not??? anyways. /klein schreibung ich hoffe dass ich das endlich mal an der Tastatur hinbekomme... und dass es stimmt denn dummerweise ist das eine meiner schwÃ¤chen


----------



## Grimfang (May 16, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> wortspiele sind auf Deutsch echt lustig? okay notiert... Ich habe so das GefÃ¼hl, dass wir unsere eigenen Wortspiele nicht so sehr mÃ¶gen dafÃ¼r Englische um so mehr. Kann es sein dass,das bei euch oder zumindest bei dir anders ist?



Es ist mÃ¶glich. Das wÃ¤re eine interessante Studie oder Umfrage. Aber ich weiÃŸ auch, dass mein Sinn fÃ¼r Humor ein bisschen kommisch ist, also eventuell ist es nur ich. Die meiste Leute wÃ¼rden wahrscheinlich WTF sagen, wenn sie das Wortspiel lesen wÃ¼rden, haha. Ich habe keine Ahnung.



> OHH DOCH das tut man sehr wohl... es ist eben ein Trollen auf eine andere variante. manchmal ist eine komische oder/und schlechte schreibweise schon ein hinweis auf soetwas. Manchmal hilft aber wirklich nur abzuwarten was passiert um das herauszufinden.



Das stimmt eigentlich. Ich denke, im echten Leben habe ich das Problem, dass ich Sarkasmus oder etwas umgangsprachlich auf deutsch nicht verstehe, heh. Dann vermute ich, es wÃ¤re genauso im Internet. Aber das Internet liefert keine Ãœberraschungen mehr fÃ¼r mich.



> Ã„hh... okay Einen moment Bitte. Ich denke Erstmal darÃ¼ber nach was da gerade eigentlich steht. Und Vor allem Was da vermutlich stehen sollte.okay perfekt ist ein "eingedeutschtes wort. auch wie pulli oder eben in voller lÃ¤nge pullover. Nur eben anders betont  . Falsche freunde? kann es sein dass damit eher so etwas wie: es gibt so viele falsche Ã¼bersetzungen/ Ã¼bersetzungsmÃ¶glichkeiten dass es mir Wie in einem Minenfeld vorkommt?
> um zu nennen was ich verstanden habe : Cell(phone) =Mobiltelefon (richtige Ã¼bersetzung aber nicht richtig  eben im sinne von nicht das richtige wort ) = Handy ?
> since this can get coufusing for everybody else and i know how stupid google is at some point here we go : okay if i got that right you mean something like : Cell(phone) =Cellphone ( but in fact that's not the exact wory you would use to describe that thing. by that i mean it's just not the word that usually get's used.)and thus Cell(phone)=Mobiltelefon ( which would again translate to Cell(phone) but the word we use is Cell(phone)=Handy.



Ich erinnere daran, als ich erst deutsch lernen angefangen habe, habe ich das Wort "Quittung" gesagt, weil ich habe vermutet, dass es "aufhÃ¶ren" bedeutet. Aber das ist kein gutes Beispiel. Ein besseres Beispiel wÃ¤re sensibel und sensible. Auf englisch bedeutet das "sinnvoll", wÃ¤hrend das deutsche Wort sensibel ist wie empfindlich.

Also damit habe ich nur gemeint, dass ich muss sehr vorsicht sein, wenn ich WÃ¶rter mit Ã¤hnlichen Schreibweisen sehe. FrÃ¼her hat das schon zur peinlichen Sitationen gefÃ¼hrt...
^ ich wollte sagen, "das hat in mein Gesicht explodiert". Maybe that doesn't make sense in German. In English, people can say "something blew up in someone's face."

Ãœbersetzungen kann auch kompliziert sein. Ich schÃ¤tze online WÃ¶rterbÃ¼cher, denn Leute Ã¼berprÃ¼fen die Ã¼bersetzungen. Aber ich glaube, auf deutsch gibt es viele genauere Begriffe, wie den unterschied zwischen konnten und kÃ¶nnten, zum Beispiel. Worte und WÃ¶rter ist ein anderer. Aber ich bin mit der englischen Sprache aufgewachsen, also wie kann ich so sicher sein? Ich merke keine Regeln und Ausnahmen dazu.



> Lenghty one this time round. and i really hope i can help with some other stuff too. Etwa GroÃŸ? damm is it written that way or not??? anyways. /klein schreibung ich hoffe dass ich das endlich mal an der Tastatur hinbekomme... und dass es stimmt denn dummerweise ist das eine meiner schwÃ¤chen



Psh.. das ist nicht zu viel. Auf jeden Fall macht es SpaÃŸ fÃ¼r mich. Ich habe noch das GefÃ¼hl, dass wahrend ich mich fÃ¼r Sprachen fasziniere, ist es anderen Leuten langweilig, haha. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das am Ende verstanden habe. Ich habe keinen groÃŸen Fehler gesehen, aber ich fÃ¼hle mich wie ein Arschloch, wenn ich jemanden kontinuehrlich korrigiere, ohne dass er darum bittet. Ich bedanke mich immer noch fÃ¼r die Korrekturen, aber es kann dauerhaft sein. Ich vermute, dass deine Kleinschreibung "casual" ist. Im Internet tippt fast jeder falsch.

Ich mag GroÃŸschreibung auf deutsch. Alles ist viel klarer damit.

Oh, und du hast gesagt, dass du englisch Ã¼ben mochte, also wir kÃ¶nnen etwas auf englisch. Wie lange hast du schon englisch gelernt?


----------



## Tarogar (May 17, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Es ist mÃ¶glich. Das wÃ¤re eine interessante Studie oder Umfrage. Aber ich weiÃŸ auch, dass mein Sinn fÃ¼r Humor ein bisschen kommisch ist, also eventuell ist es nur ich. Die meiste Leute wÃ¼rden wahrscheinlich WTF sagen, wenn sie das Wortspiel lesen wÃ¼rden, haha. Ich habe keine Ahnung.


 ehrlich gesagt ist es so dass he hier im groÃŸen ung ganzen zwei gruppen von menschen in dieser hinsicht gibt. einerseitz die "wie meinst du das jetzt?2 gruppe die mit humor und besonders sarkasmus nichts anfangen kann und dann gibt es da noch die "das war jetzt eindeutig zweideutig" gruppe  und immer noch ein paar wenige die irgendwo dazwischen fallen.



> Ich erinnere daran, als ich erst deutsch lernen angefangen habe, habe ich das Wort "Quittung" gesagt, weil ich habe vermutet, dass es "aufhÃ¶ren" bedeutet. Aber das ist kein gutes Beispiel. Ein besseres Beispiel wÃ¤re sensibel und sensible. Auf englisch bedeutet das "sinnvoll", wÃ¤hrend das deutsche Wort sensibel ist wie empfindlich.
> 
> Also damit habe ich nur gemeint, dass ich muss sehr vorsicht sein, wenn ich WÃ¶rter mit Ã¤hnlichen Schreibweisen sehe. FrÃ¼her hat das schon zur peinlichen Sitationen gefÃ¼hrt...
> ^ ich wollte sagen, "das hat in mein Gesicht explodiert". Maybe that doesn't make sense in German. In English, people can say "something blew up in someone's face."


ah das hat die sache natÃ¼rlich geklÃ¤rt. jaa diese wÃ¶rter die Ã¤hnlich aussehen kÃ¶nnen bÃ¶se Ã¼berreschungen beherbergen. um diesen satz mal zu klÃ¤ren : dafÃ¼r gibt es wohl keine echte Ã¼bersetzung da dieser satz wohl umgangssprachlich oder mit slang genutzt wird.



> Ãœbersetzungen kann auch kompliziert sein. Ich schÃ¤tze online WÃ¶rterbÃ¼cher, denn Leute Ã¼berprÃ¼fen die Ã¼bersetzungen. Aber ich glaube, auf deutsch gibt es viele genauere Begriffe, wie den unterschied zwischen konnten und kÃ¶nnten, zum Beispiel. Worte und WÃ¶rter ist ein anderer. Aber ich bin mit der englischen Sprache aufgewachsen, also wie kann ich so sicher sein? Ich merke keine Regeln und Ausnahmen dazu.


ja allerdings oftmals gibt es fÃ¼r einen englischen satz auch viele deutsche Ã¼bersetztungsmÃ¶glichkeiten. deshalb ist es auch manchmal sehr schwierig einen satz ins Englische zu Ã¼bersetzten und immer noch das richtige zu sagen. ein gutes beispiel hierbei ist: i would like to order a pretzel.( at least in the U.S.) betzel.
da kann man z.b. ich wÃ¼rde gerne eine bretzel kaufen daruas machen. oder aber : ich wÃ¼rde gerne eine bretzel bestellen. und das geht mit vielen sachen so.



> Psh.. das ist nicht zu viel. Auf jeden Fall macht es SpaÃŸ fÃ¼r mich. Ich habe noch das GefÃ¼hl, dass wahrend ich mich fÃ¼r Sprachen fasziniere, ist es anderen Leuten langweilig, haha. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das am Ende verstanden habe. Ich habe keinen groÃŸen Fehler gesehen, aber ich fÃ¼hle mich wie ein Arschloch, wenn ich jemanden kontinuehrlich korrigiere, ohne dass er darum bittet. Ich bedanke mich immer noch fÃ¼r die Korrekturen, aber es kann dauerhaft sein. Ich vermute, dass deine Kleinschreibung "casual" ist. Im Internet tippt fast jeder falsch.
> 
> 
> Ich mag GroÃŸschreibung auf deutsch. Alles ist viel klarer damit.


es ist nur so dass es wohl immer gut ist die rechtschreibung ( frage: gillt die auch fÃ¼r linkshÃ¤nder) gleich richtig beizubringen das wÃ¼rde es einfacher machen. aber ja da es sehr nervig und anstrengend ist shift zu drÃ¼cken lassen wir in deutschland das oft einfach weg. es sei denn man schreibt einen artikel wo korrekt sein muss 
ich glaube mal so ganz nebenbei korrekturen sind erwÃ¼nscht ist ja immerhin der " hey ich will die sprache nutzen und dabei mÃ¶glichst viele fehler machen thread."

last but not least ich mag das groÃŸ klein schreiben nicht so sehr da es sehr verwirrend werden kann das zu lernen... ich spreche da aus erfahrung... und es war nicht lustig.


> Oh, und du hast gesagt, dass du englisch Ã¼ben mochte ( comment: better use the word "mÃ¶chtest" here), also wir kÃ¶nnen etwas auf englisch. Wie lange hast du schon englisch gelernt?


better don't ask how long i learned english in scool it's enough to get around with it. at least i think that's possible with the things i know. one thing i know for certain is: i am somewhat over the usual average when it comes to knowing english around here  and by somewhat i mean something like :"hey *insert unusual word here*...
:Ã¤hh was zum geier hast du da jetzt schon wieder gesagt?
: well go figure it out.
ch nee nu sag schon... das schaff ich doch nie im leben
: okay schon kapiert hey* fachbegriff*...
:Ã¤hh was heÃŸt denn jetzt *fachbegriff*"

or trying it the other way i can, in most of the cases make up my sentences on my own as well as figuring out what a word means on my own too. but not every time. 
or again even shoter: bascs are (i hope so) rock solid and should be enough to get around with it.

edit: it took me so long to write all that stuff that it exacly logged me out... i am somewhat concerned about my typing speed right now :V


----------



## Grimfang (May 17, 2012)

*Deutsch* <-- eventuell soll ich das in jedem Post sagen, lol

.. wir haben diesen Thread eingenommen. xD



Tarogar said:


> ehrlich gesagt ist es so dass he hier im groÃŸen ung ganzen zwei gruppen von menschen in dieser hinsicht gibt. einerseitz die "wie meinst du das jetzt?2 gruppe die mit humor und besonders sarkasmus nichts anfangen kann und dann gibt es da noch die "das war jetzt eindeutig zweideutig" gruppe  und immer noch ein paar wenige die irgendwo dazwischen fallen.
> 
> ah das hat die sache natÃ¼rlich geklÃ¤rt. jaa diese wÃ¶rter die Ã¤hnlich aussehen kÃ¶nnen bÃ¶se Ã¼berreschungen beherbergen. um diesen satz mal zu klÃ¤ren : dafÃ¼r gibt es wohl keine echte Ã¼bersetzung da dieser satz wohl umgangssprachlich oder mit slang genutzt wird.
> 
> ...



Der Text der fett ist: sehr nett. Also zu welcher Humorgruppe gehÃ¶rst du dann? xD

Und ich glaube, gestern abend wÃ¤re ich dreimal fÃ¼r einen einzigen Post ausgeloggt geworden.
Normallerweise schreibe ich einen Post. Danach lese ich es ein- oder fÃ¼nfmal. Dann mache ich kleine Korrekturen. Nochmal lesen. Weiter mit dem Umbauen. Wenn es endlich fertig ist, ist es nicht so sinnvoll wie es frÃ¼her gewesen wÃ¤re, haha. Und das ist mit Posten die auf Englisch sind!

Oh, und ich wÃ¼rde sagen, du kannst englisch sehr gut. Zum Beispiel, diese Phrase "go figure it out", heheh. Ich kenne nichts wie das auf deutsch. Vielleicht gibt's nicht.

Aber heute abend bin ich so faul. Ich schreibe keinen groÃŸen Aufsatz diesmal. Mein Gehirn ist ganz fertig heute.


----------



## Tarogar (May 17, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> *Deutsch* <-- eventuell soll ich das in jedem Post sagen, lol
> 
> .. wir haben diesen Thread eingenommen. xD


es sieht ganz danach aus aber wenn keiner mitreden will... selber schuld nennt man das.




> Der Text der fett ist: sehr nett. Also zu welcher Humorgruppe gehÃ¶rst du dann? xD


hmm... finds raus 


> Oh, und ich wÃ¼rde sagen, du kannst englisch sehr gut. Zum Beispiel, diese Phrase "go figure it out", heheh. Ich kenne nichts wie das auf deutsch. Vielleicht gibt's nicht.


dafÃ¼r gibt es wohl keine echte Ã¼bersetzung... aber soviel sei gesagt in dem post steckt eine davon  was davon das jetzt sein wird kannst du eventuell selbst herausfinden. (tipp alles was nicht direkt damit zu tun hat hat damit keine relevanz und kann schonmal ausgegrenzt werden.)


> Aber heute abend bin ich so faul. Ich schreibe keinen groÃŸen Aufsatz diesmal. Mein Gehirn ist ganz fertig heute.


 ja das kenne ich ist nicht toll... und man merkt es auch. ich werde es aber erstmal nicht korregieren da ich gerade einfach nur mÃ¼de binn und ich mich schnell ins bett hauen werde.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2012)

Pffft, l'allemand. J'ai pris quatre ans d'un cours de francais en lycee. J'ai oublie beaucoup de ce que j'ai appris mais, mon prof m'a invite a prendre la parole des classes. Je ne sais pas...Probablement parce que le francais est tres utile en l'industrie culinaire. Et parce que j'apporte gateau et autres douceurs.

Ah, j'aime francais beaucoup.


----------



## Ariosto (May 17, 2012)

Bueno, toda esa conversaciÃ³n entre Grimfang y Tarogar servirÃ¡ de prÃ¡ctica: Â¡a buscar en el diccionario! (luego).


----------



## Grimfang (May 18, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Bueno, toda esa conversaciÃ³n entre Grimfang y Tarogar servirÃ¡ de prÃ¡ctica: Â¡a buscar en el diccionario! (luego).



It's funny. I tried to translate this with a couple different sites, and they both give very different meanings. If only direct translations made sense..


----------



## Ariosto (May 18, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> It's funny. I tried to translate this with a couple different sites, and they both give very different meanings. If only direct translations made sense..


Out of curiosity, what meanings do they give?
It translates "Well, all this talk between Grimfang and Tarogar will be useful for practicing: Let's look up in the dictionary! (later)".


----------



## Grimfang (May 18, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Out of curiosity, what meanings do they give?
> It translates "Well, all this talk between Grimfang and Tarogar will be useful for practicing: Let's look up in the dictionary! (later)".



Google Translate: "Well, that whole conversation will Tarogar Grimfang and practice: to look it up! (of course)."

Reference.com: "Well, that whole conversation between Grimfang and Tarogar will serve as a practice: to search the dictionary! (Then)."

Reference.com's translation seems much better. I first tried Google Translate, and I thought you were using sarcasm about using dictionaries. xD
In any case, I need to double-check the genders of words frequently. It's good practice for me, maybe painful for Tarogar, haha.


----------



## Tarogar (May 19, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> In any case, I need to double-check the genders of words frequently. It's good practice for me, maybe painful for Tarogar, haha.


uh maybe but hey i am somewhat used to pain so it won't be that big of a problem 

nice french if only i knew more about it  (yes i got some parts of those sentences but that's about everything i can curently do with it)


----------



## Dreaming (May 19, 2012)

---


----------



## Tarogar (May 25, 2012)

no new posts make me sad 
*-Deutsch*
will denn wirklich niemand mehr was lernen oder schreiben?
und um mal einen neueinstieg zu bieten: interresiert sich hier jemand fÃ¼r deutsche musik?
es muss doch irgendetwas geben was jemand wissen will. zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 25, 2012)

Sitter og tegner igjen. MÃ¥ gjÃ¸re ferdig en art-trade.


----------



## Grimfang (May 25, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> no new posts make me sad
> *-Deutsch*
> will denn wirklich niemand mehr was lernen oder schreiben?
> und um mal einen neueinstieg zu bieten: interresiert sich hier jemand fÃ¼r deutsche musik?
> es muss doch irgendetwas geben was jemand wissen will. zumindest hoffe ich das.



Oh, ich will immer mehr deutsche Musik hÃ¶ren. Was wÃ¼rdest du mir empfehlen?

Ich wÃ¼rde meine Lieblingsmusikgenres sagen, aber ich mag fast alles. Manchmal ist es irgendwie abhÃ¤ngig von meiner Laune oder der Zeit. Zurzeit hÃ¶re ich gerne Techno, Indie, oder ... Pop. Ich denke, dass ich normalerweise guten Geschmack in Musik habe, aber von Zeit zur Zeit will ich etwas upbeat -- egal welches genre. <_<

Gruppen, die ich schon kenne: Rammstein (natÃ¼rlich), Die Ã„rzte, Die Toten Hosen, Wir Sind Helden, Silbermond, und Cro (sein "Easy" Song).


----------



## Tarogar (May 29, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Oh, ich will immer mehr deutsche Musik hÃ¶ren. Was wÃ¼rdest du mir empfehlen?
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde meine Lieblingsmusikgenres sagen, aber ich mag fast alles. Manchmal ist es irgendwie abhÃ¤ngig von meiner Laune oder der Zeit. Zurzeit hÃ¶re ich gerne Techno, Indie, oder ... Pop. Ich denke, dass ich normalerweise guten Geschmack in Musik habe, aber von Zeit zur Zeit will ich etwas upbeat -- egal welches genre. <_<
> 
> Gruppen, die ich schon kenne: Rammstein (natÃ¼rlich), Die Ã„rzte, Die Toten Hosen, Wir Sind Helden, Silbermond, und Cro (sein "Easy" Song).



nett. eventuell habe ich da einige bands die interresant sein kÃ¶nnten : Megaherz, Oomph! (ja die band heist so  und rammstein hat sich von Oomph! inspirieren lassen. ) Edguy / Avantasia ( auch wenn auf englisch gesungen wird) oder wenn es anders sein soll z.b Tanzwut oder In Extremo. oder da wÃ¤re Frida Gold (das ist eher ruhig) auch ganz berÃ¼hmt dÃ¼rfte ja wohl Unheilig sein 

hmm eine eher nicht so "gern" gesehene band wÃ¤re Tokio Hotel ( boygroup klischee also aufgepasst) auch en berÃ¼hmtes lied (achtung metal fans werden bissig : Eisblume mit dem Titel Eisblumen. (das original ist von Subway to Sally damit auch ja alle zufrieden sind ich will ja immerhin keinen flame war haben)
ich glaube das sollte fÃ¼rs erste mal reichen mir fÃ¤llt bestimmt noch mehr ein aber gerade binn ich irgendwie selber zu sehr damit beschÃ¤ftigt selbert musik zu hÃ¶ren als dass ich gerade noch lust haben noch mehr zu stochern.
Edit: ich glaube ich setz doch leiber ein paar links ab. man weis ja nie wie viele bands es dazu gibt.
Megaherz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAh0A1Fvzmg
Eisblume: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0ryPvGsk5M
leider ist das mit dem im internet leider finden nicht ganz so einfach... aber ich glaube entsprechend nachsehen kann helfen


----------



## Grimfang (May 30, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> nett. eventuell habe ich da einige bands die interresant sein kÃ¶nnten : Megaherz, Oomph! (ja die band heist so  und rammstein hat sich von Oomph! inspirieren lassen. ) Edguy / Avantasia ( auch wenn auf englisch gesungen wird) oder wenn es anders sein soll z.b Tanzwut oder In Extremo. oder da wÃ¤re Frida Gold (das ist eher ruhig) auch ganz berÃ¼hmt dÃ¼rfte ja wohl Unheilig sein
> 
> hmm eine eher nicht so "gern" gesehene band wÃ¤re Tokio Hotel ( boygroup klischee also aufgepasst) auch en berÃ¼hmtes lied (achtung metal fans werden bissig : Eisblume mit dem Titel Eisblumen. (das original ist von Subway to Sally damit auch ja alle zufrieden sind ich will ja immerhin keinen flame war haben)
> ich glaube das sollte fÃ¼rs erste mal reichen mir fÃ¤llt bestimmt noch mehr ein aber gerade binn ich irgendwie selber zu sehr damit beschÃ¤ftigt selbert musik zu hÃ¶ren als dass ich gerade noch lust haben noch mehr zu stochern.
> ...



Oomph! und Frida Gold gefallen mir. 
Frida Gold ist nicht typisch fÃ¼r mich, aber es klingt gut. Irgendwann werde ich Megaherz, In Extremo, und Tanzwut weiter ausprobieren.

Und ich habe ein bisschen von Tokio Hotel gehÃ¶rt. Jetzt erinnere mich an das _Justin Bieber Feiber_, haha. Ich kenne eigentlich nicht viel Ã¼ber Tokio Hotel. Der Singer hat interessante Haare. >_>

Jetzt erinnere ich mich auch an das Lied, was Stefanie Heinzmann (?) gecovert hat -- Unforgiven. Ich vermute, dass Metalfans auch darÃ¼ber bissig werden.

Ich bedanke mich fÃ¼r die empfehlungen. Oh, und ich habe alles, was du mir empfohlen hast, mit Spotify gefunden. Hast du davon gehÃ¶rt? Ich habe so lang dafÃ¼r gewartet, und endlich kann man in Deutschland das Internetradio nutzen. Man muss irgendwann Werbungen hÃ¶ren, aber es ist gar nicht schlecht. Eine erstaunliche Anzahl von Musikern kann man streamen, sogar andere, die weniger bekannt sind.


----------



## Tarogar (Jun 1, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Ich bedanke mich fÃ¼r die empfehlungen. Oh, und ich habe alles, was du mir empfohlen hast, mit Spotify gefunden. Hast du davon gehÃ¶rt? Ich habe so lang dafÃ¼r gewartet, und endlich kann man in Deutschland das Internetradio nutzen. Man muss irgendwann Werbungen hÃ¶ren, aber es ist gar nicht schlecht. Eine erstaunliche Anzahl von Musikern kann man streamen, sogar andere, die weniger bekannt sind.


Ich habe schon einmal von spotify gehÃ¶rt. ich selber habe aber erst gestern angefangen spotify zu nutzen. Es ist ganz gut um Lieder zu hÃ¶ren die man gerade nicht hat. was mich jetzt schon leicht stÃ¶rt ist die tatsache dass selbst dann werbung kommt wenn ich musik hÃ¶re die auf meinem pc ist.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> Ich habe schon einmal von spotify gehÃ¶rt. ich selber habe aber erst gestern angefangen spotify zu nutzen. Es ist ganz gut um Lieder zu hÃ¶ren die man gerade nicht hat. was mich jetzt schon leicht stÃ¶rt ist die tatsache dass selbst dann werbung kommt wenn ich musik hÃ¶re die auf meinem pc ist.



Ja, manchmal suche ich nach eine Band, von welcher ich schon Musik habe, aber aus Versehen streame ich es noch. Ich wÃ¼rde das nie merken, aber dann kommen die Werbungen. Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Musik und Spotifys Musik nur klar, wenn ich durch meine Local Files gucke. Aber ich denke, es ist der bester Musikstreamingdienst, den ich bisher ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Tarogar (Jun 4, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Ja, manchmal suche ich nach eine Band, von welcher ich schon Musik habe, aber aus Versehen streame ich es noch. Ich wÃ¼rde das nie merken, aber dann kommen die Werbungen. Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Musik und Spotifys Musik nur klar, wenn ich durch meine Local Files gucke. Aber ich denke, es ist der bester Musikstreamingdienst, den ich bisher ausprobiert habe.


ja es ist ein guter streaming dienst.  leider ist das internet hier langsam und ich kann nur musik hÃ¶ren oder online spielen. glÃ¼cklicherweise kaufe oft musik die mir gefÃ¤llt dann kann ich die immer hÃ¶ren  Ãœbrigens : es heist : werbung  und lokale dateien aber das wird noch wenn ich immer wieder korregiere. mal etwas anderes: spielst du gerne spiele am pc und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 5, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> ja es ist ein guter streaming dienst.  leider ist das internet hier langsam und ich kann nur musik hÃ¶ren oder online spielen. glÃ¼cklicherweise kaufe oft musik die mir gefÃ¤llt dann kann ich die immer hÃ¶ren  Ãœbrigens : es heist : werbung  und lokale dateien aber das wird noch wenn ich immer wieder korregiere. mal etwas anderes: spielst du gerne spiele am pc und wenn ja welche?



Oh, Werbung ist normalerweise singular. o:

Ja, ich spiele Spiele am PC. Meine Leiblingsspielart wÃ¤re Aufbauspiele, wie Civilization oder Europa Universalis 3. Manchmal spiele ich auch Minecraft, Starcraft 2 (selten), und _Amnesia: The Dark Descent_. Amnesia kann ich kaum spielen... das Spiel ist so schaurig. Aber ich habe es mir selbst versprochen, dass ich das Spiel durchspielen werde. Sogar wenn ich 7 Minuten pro Woche spiele, ich werde Ã¼berwinden, haha.

Und spielst du etwas?


----------



## Tarogar (Jun 7, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Oh, Werbung ist normalerweise singular. o:
> 
> Ja, ich spiele Spiele am PC. Meine Leiblingsspielart wÃ¤re Aufbauspiele, wie Civilization oder Europa Universalis 3. Manchmal spiele ich auch Minecraft, Starcraft 2 (selten), und _Amnesia: The Dark Descent_. Amnesia kann ich kaum spielen... das Spiel ist so schaurig. Aber ich habe es mir selbst versprochen, dass ich das Spiel durchspielen werde. Sogar wenn ich 7 Minuten pro Woche spiele, ich werde es Ã¼berwinden, haha.
> 
> Und spielst du etwas?



natÃ¼rlich spiele ich auch spiele am pc. 
ich habe es aber eher mit shootern. aber ich spiele generell eine groÃŸe bandbreite von spielen. da wÃ¤ren z.b Minecraft Starcraft 2 ( allerdings eher nur gegen leute die ich kenne)  Amnesia... was ich auch noch durchspielen sollte.  zurzeit spiele ich auch gerne quake live.
ich wÃ¼rde quake live sogar sehr gerne in der ESL spielen aber irgendwie ist da die deutsche ladder geschlossen worden und in der eu ladder ist irgentwie nichts los.


----------



## TillerTheTimberWolf (Jun 7, 2012)

*Deutsch(German)
*
zuuuuuuuu vieeeeeeleeeeee Kommentare!!

Ich moechte nicht alles lesen. :/

Wenn will jemand jede Hilfe mit Deutsch, fragen sie mich.
_(if anyone wants any help with german, ask me)
_
Ich weiÃŸ nicht alles, aber weiÃŸ ich viele wie Vergangenheit, Futur, Modalverben, Konjugationen, usw.
_(I don't know everything, but i know alot about past tense, future tense, modal verbs, ect.)

_*English*

It seems like there has been alot of conversation about French-Spanish(generally) based on the first page or two. Has anyone here ever tried comparing German(contemporary), Elizabethan english, and the contemporary american dialect of english?
____________________________________________________________________________________
Edit: I see that there is some german trailing at the end, now i'll have to read through the thread!


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 8, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> natÃ¼rlich spiele ich auch spiele am pc.
> ich habe es aber eher mit shootern. aber ich spiele generell eine groÃŸe bandbreite von spielen. da wÃ¤ren z.b Minecraft Starcraft 2 ( allerdings eher nur gegen leute die ich kenne)  Amnesia... was ich auch noch durchspielen sollte.  zurzeit spiele ich auch gerne quake live.
> ich wÃ¼rde quake live sogar sehr gerne in der ESL spielen aber irgendwie ist da die deutsche ladder geschlossen worden und in der eu ladder ist irgentwie nichts los.



oooh, ich habe Quake 3 Arena gespielt, aber es ist schon lange her. Nachdem ich Q4 probiert habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr, heheh. Und mit Starcraft 2 ist es genauso mit mir. Ich spiele nur mit meinem Partner, und nur gegen Computer. Die Konkurrenz mit dem Spiel ist zu extreme fÃ¼r mich.

Zurzeit versuche ich einfach Europa Universalis 3 grundsÃ¤tzlich zu verstehen. Es gibt so viele Informationen und KnÃ¶pfe, dass ich verwirrt und hoffnungslos fast sofort ab dem Spielanfang bin. Im letzten Spiel habe ich als Scottland gespielt. Innerhalb zwei Jahren oder so habe ich zwei von rund sechs Gebieten verloren, wÃ¤hrend eine typische Spieldauer hunderte Jahre wÃ¤re. 



TillerTheTimberWolf said:


> *Deutsch(German)
> *
> zuuuuuuuu vieeeeeeleeeeee Kommentare!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I feel kind of guilty about taking over the thread. More languages are needed in this thread!

Language is really fascinating. While linguistics and such seems like a pretty extreme course of studies, I'm still interested to just hear about the evolution of different languages through the centuries, especially when you're able to see a comparison of old texts. I found some of this guy's videos pretty interesting.


----------



## Tarogar (Jun 9, 2012)

TillerTheTimberWolf said:


> *Deutsch(German)
> *
> zuuuuuuuu vieeeeeeleeeeee Kommentare!!
> 
> ...



don't want to sound like an asshole but i guess it would be better if you get the sentences right before you try to help.  short thing short it is not that good to read. So sieht das doch schon besser aus 



Grimfang said:


> oooh, ich habe Quake 3 Arena gespielt, aber es ist schon lange her. Nachdem ich Q4 probiert habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr, heheh. Und mit Starcraft 2 ist es genauso mit mir. Ich spiele nur mit meinem Partner, und nur gegen Computer. Die Konkurrenz mit dem Spiel ist zu extreme fÃ¼r mich.


 Starcraft 2 ist wirklich extrem in der konkurenz egal wie gut man spielt. ein problem das ich damit habe ist, dass entweder extrem hart gespielt wird oder die gegner einfach nichts schaffen. oder wie mal ein moderator gesagt hat: " kann ja sein dass der 320 apm (aktionen/ actions, pro /per, minute) hat aber da passiert nichts! Quake live spielt sich sehr wie Qauke 3 Arena es kÃ¶nnte also wieder ein blick wert sein. nicht zuletzt wurden genÃ¼gend alte arenen Ã¼bernommen jediglich einige balancing Ã¤nderungen liegen vor... OH und das treffen ist dank zylindrischer hitbox etwas schwerer geworden. dafÃ¼r machts dann umso mehr spaÃŸ doch zu treffen 



> Zurzeit versuche ich einfach Europa Universalis 3 grundsÃ¤tzlich zu verstehen. Es gibt so viele Informationen und KnÃ¶pfe, dass ich verwirrt und hoffnungslos fast sofort ab dem Spielanfang bin. Im letzten Spiel habe ich als Scottland gespielt. Innerhalb zwei Jahren oder so habe ich zwei von rund sechs Gebieten verloren, wÃ¤hrend eine typische Spieldauer hunderte Jahre wÃ¤re.


Hmm ja das kenne ich doch irgendwoher... nur woher?... keine ahnung ich weiÃŸ nur wie sich das anfÃ¼hlt.



> Yeah, I feel kind of guilty about taking over the thread. More languages are needed in this thread!
> 
> Language is really fascinating. While linguistics and such seems like a pretty extreme course of studies, I'm still interested to just hear about the evolution of different languages through the centuries, especially when you're able to see a comparison of old texts. I found some of this guy's videos pretty interesting.


 yeah i agree with that one  come on guys don't be shy! i won't bite if you do horribly wrong things in german that is what this thread is for


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jun 20, 2012)

*Russian*
ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ‚, Ñ€ÐµÐ±ÑÑ‚Ð°!!
Ð”ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ… Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð°Ñ… Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ñ… Ñ„ÑƒÑ€Ñ€Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑ‘ Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑŒ Ð±Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ÑÑ‰Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑƒÑ‡Ð°Ñ‰Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñƒ ÑÐ·Ñ‹ÐºÑƒ (ÐºÐ°Ðº Ñ!).
_(Translation: Hello, guys!! I don't think that there are many Russians on these forums, but in any case, it would be awesome to chat with other Russian speakers or Russian learners [like me]!)

_*Japanese
*ç§ã¯å¤§å­¦ã®æ™‚ã«ä¸‰å¹´ç”Ÿã®æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’ä¸€æ‰€æ‡¸å‘½å‹‰å¼·ã—ã¦ã„ã¾ã—ãŸãŒã€ä»Šã ã‚“ã ã‚“æ–‡æ³•ã¨èªžå½™ã‚’å¿˜ã‚Œã¦ã„ã¦æ®‹å¿µã§ã™ã‚ˆï¼ã€€ãã‚Œã«ã‹ã‹ã‚ã‚‰ãšã€æ¥å¹´ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžèƒ½åŠ›è©¦é¨“ï¼ˆN2 ãƒ¬ãƒ™ãƒ«ï¼‰ã‚’å—ã‘ã‚ˆã†ã¨æ€ã£ã¦ã„ã‚‹ã‚“ã§ã™ã€‚ã“ã“ã«æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®è©±ã›ã‚‹äººãŒã„ã‚‰ã£ã—ã‚ƒã‚‹ã‚“ã§ã™ã‹ã€‚
_(Translation: When I was in college, I took third year Japanese, but sadly, I'm slowly forgetting a lot of grammar and vocab! Nevertheless, I'm planning on taking the JPLT Proficiency test (N2 level) next year. Are there any people here who can speak Japanese?)_


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 21, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> Starcraft 2 ist wirklich extrem in der konkurenz egal wie gut man spielt. ein problem das ich damit habe ist, dass entweder extrem hart gespielt wird oder die gegner einfach nichts schaffen. oder wie mal ein moderator gesagt hat: " kann ja sein dass der 320 apm (aktionen/ actions, pro /per, minute) hat aber da passiert nichts! Quake live spielt sich sehr wie Qauke 3 Arena es kÃ¶nnte also wieder ein blick wert sein. nicht zuletzt wurden genÃ¼gend alte arenen Ã¼bernommen jediglich einige balancing Ã¤nderungen liegen vor... OH und das treffen ist dank zylindrischer hitbox etwas schwerer geworden. dafÃ¼r machts dann umso mehr spaÃŸ doch zu treffen



Agh, ich habe fÃ¼r zu lange diesen Thread verlassen!

Und das ist genau was ich gedacht habe. Sehr oft steigen Spieler ihre APM an, obwohl es gar nichts macht. Vielleicht ist das Rhythmus wichtig.. keine Ahnung. Aber jetzt schaue ich lieber Spielmoderatoren an als SC2 selbst zu spielen, haha. Ich fÃ¼hle mich schon zu langsam und alt, gegen Gamers zu kÃ¤mpfen. Ich frage mich, ob ich Quake noch spielen kann.



Tarogar said:


> i won't bite if you do horribly wrong things in german



lies!


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2012)

Dadas las circunstancias, creo que nadie me dirÃ­a nada si empezara a mensajear versos y cosas por el estilo. De cualquier manera:
Latin: "Iam stabant ThebÃ¦, poteras iam, Cadme, videri in exilio felix".
Spanish: "Ya Tebas estaba en pie, ya podÃ­as, oh Cadmo, parecer feliz en el exilio".
English: "Finally Thebes stood, finally you could, Cadmus, appear happy in your exile".

From Ovid's _Metamorphoses_, Book III.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 21, 2012)

Â¿Donde es... profesor de Espanol? No me acuerdo mis clases de Espanol.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Â¿Donde es... profesor de Espanol? No me acuerdo mis clases de Espanol.


"Â¿DÃ³nde es?" means "Where is it?", and I'm guessing that's not what you meant there.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 21, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> "Â¿DÃ³nde es?" means "Where is it?", and I'm guessing that's not what you meant there.



Like I said, I can't remember my Spanish lessons. I meant to say "where's the Spanish teacher"? If I knew more but not too much more, I would've said "where's the Spanish teacher when you need her"? Hell, that whole second part was generated with Google Translate. That's how bad I am.


----------



## Flazedaze (Jun 21, 2012)

*French*

Je suis grand, J'ai les yeux marron et J'ai les cheveux mi-longs. Comment es-tu?

(English Translation: I am tall, I have brown eyes and I have shoulder length hair. What are you like?)


----------



## TillerTheTimberWolf (Jul 2, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> Zurzeit versuche ich einfach Europa Universalis 3 grundsÃ¤tzlich zu verstehen. Es gibt so viele Informationen und KnÃ¶pfe, dass ich verwirrt und hoffnungslos fast sofort ab dem Spielanfang bin. Im letzten Spiel habe ich als Scottland gespielt. Innerhalb zwei Jahren oder so habe ich zwei von rund sechs Gebieten verloren, wÃ¤hrend eine typische Spieldauer hunderte Jahre wÃ¤re.



aaaahhhhh, Europa Universalis 3 ist absolut prima! Du wirst auf die Ãœberwachung von Informationen anpassen. Du Sollte andere Spiele von Paradox Interactive spielen! Sie machen viel spaÃŸ.




Tarogar said:


> don't want to sound like an asshole but i guess it would be better if you get the sentences right before you try to help. short thing short it is not that good to read. So sieht das doch schon besser aus




yea, I've still got plenty of work to do, I'll only be in german 3 next year, although that doesn't stop me from using german all the time, or helping others where i can. 

Also, _please_ *be* a grammar nazi while reading my german. By knowing my mistakes, and how to improve upon them, i can learn from them.




Tarogar said:


> yeah i agree with that one come on guys don't be shy! i won't bite if you do horribly wrong things in german that is what this thread is for



yup, mistakes are there to learn from, speak up guys!(or gals)


----------



## Tarogar (Jul 3, 2012)

TillerTheTimberWolf said:


> aaaahhhhh, Europa Universalis 3 ist absolut prima! (Du wirst auf die Ãœberwachung von Informationen anpassen) probably you meant to say: Ãœberwachung und Informationen sind sehr wichtig. or maybe : Darauf aufzupassen immer informationen zu haben ist wichtig. ( it's hard to tell because the right one because the word "anpassen" is really way out of place there. it's more of a word to describe that something fits "exacly" to another thing. or more or less just that your shoes may be made just for your feet  . Du Solltest andere Spiele von Paradox Interactive spielen! Sie machenviel spaÃŸ.


looks better now 



> yea, I've still got plenty of work to do, I'll only be in german 3 next year, although that doesn't stop me from using german all the time, or helping others where i can.


yeah the only way to get better is to do it over and over again 



> Also, _please_ *be* a grammar nazi while reading my german. By knowing my mistakes, and how to improve upon them, i can learn from them.


Well then... no i better don't do that i just will hate me for that... well maybe that works.  : GRAMMATIK **** 
at least that's not like it is exacly that word 




> yup, mistakes are there to learn from, speak up guys!(or gals)


Yes do it it won't hurt untill i get annoyed with you then it will. >.>



Grimfang said:


> Agh, ich habe fÃ¼r zu lange diesen Thread verlassen!



So sieht es hier auch aus... einfach nur unordentlich und unaufgerÃ¤umt 



> Und das ist genau was ich gedacht habe. Sehr oft steigen Spieler ihre APM an, obwohl es gar nichts macht. Vielleicht ist das Rhythmus wichtig.. keine Ahnung. Aber jetzt schaue ich lieber Spielmoderatoren an als SC2 selbst zu spielen, haha. Ich fÃ¼hle mich schon zu langsam und alt, gegen Gamers zu kÃ¤mpfen. Ich frage mich, ob ich Quake noch spielen kann.


Der Rhytmus ist egal es bringt aber eben nichts viel zu klicken wenn man nur daneben klickt 
Ja das ansehen ist mir auch lieber. Immerhin ist inzwischen fakt, dass immer mehr Menschen Starcraft 2 ansehen aber immer weniger Menschen wirklich selber Starcraft 2 spielen... Aber das liegt eher an der Tatsache dass inzwischen der Skillevel viel hÃ¶her liegt als gedacht. Spieler die vorher in der Gold Liga waren schaffen es jetzt mit viel glÃ¼ck in die Silber Liga.




> lies!


HEY i paid you to say and do the things i want! breaking rules is not fun... now you can forget about that postcount booster card :V and remember one thing while playing quake live...
i got magic powers to get you banned in the ESL Ladders :V (in all seriousness i won't do that but i could do it if i wanted to )
Keep strafejumping all day long


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 8, 2012)

*Portugue*s*e! (Portugal, not the brazillian kind)*
OlÃ¡! Aqui alguem fala portuguÃªs ou vou sentir me sÃ³? 

*French!
*
Salut! Quelqu'un ici sait parler franÃ§ais?


----------



## Naydhuin (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucifer_Regal said:


> Tl;dr but:
> 
> *Welsh (Question)*
> 
> ...



Yndw a nac ydw... dim gwybod... dw i'n dysgu Cymraeg a dw i'n byw yn yr almaen. Mae'r broblem fwyaf i mi 'n siaradwyr. Dan ni ddim yn cael siaradwyr cymraeg yn yr almaen.. rwy'n caru'r iaith ond dw i angen ei dysgu hi trwy'r  ryngrwyd.. =/


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 24, 2012)

TillerTheTimberWolf said:


> aaaahhhhh, Europa Universalis 3 ist absolut prima! Du wirst auf die Ãœberwachung von Informationen anpassen. Du Sollte andere Spiele von Paradox Interactive spielen! Sie machen viel spaÃŸ.



er, ich bin etwas spÃ¤t, sorry!
Und stimmt. Ich frage mich, wie ich fÃ¼r so lang von diesem Spiel nicht gehÃ¶rt habe. Jetzt habe ich so viel gespielt, aber nie zum Ende. Das Spiel ist echt herausfordernd.

Was wÃ¼rdest Du mir fÃ¼r ein Spiel von Paradox Interactive empfehlen?



> yea, I've still got plenty of work to do, I'll only be in german 3 next year, although that doesn't stop me from using german all the time, or helping others where i can.



Keep it up! Learning new languages takes a lot of time, but if you're enjoying the process, you'll go far with it. When I was in high school, I took French and Spanish -- I can't speak either of them. I wish I had cared more at the time.



Tarogar said:


> Der Rhytmus ist egal es bringt aber eben nichts viel zu klicken wenn man nur daneben klickt
> Ja das ansehen ist mir auch lieber. Immerhin ist inzwischen fakt, dass immer mehr Menschen Starcraft 2 ansehen aber immer weniger Menschen wirklich selber Starcraft 2 spielen... Aber das liegt eher an der Tatsache dass inzwischen der Skillevel viel hÃ¶her liegt als gedacht. Spieler die vorher in der Gold Liga waren schaffen es jetzt mit viel glÃ¼ck in die Silber Liga.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe was du da gemacht hast... (do Germans ever use meme's, translated from English to German?)
Und kannst du echt Leute sperren? o.o


----------



## FoxDanFox (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello there! If anyone is interested in Russian, ask me!  I am Russian fox. Ð¡Ð¿Ñ€Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð¹Ñ‚Ðµ, Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¸!


----------



## Tarogar (Sep 2, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> er, ich bin etwas spÃ¤t, sorry!
> 
> i correct that for you. it's just a litlle thing but it's there and i know non german keyboards and what a pain it can be. but to get it right it should look like this : Ã¤h,ich bin etwas spÃ¤t, sorry!
> (also if you are in german forums you will often see that people don't watch out if a word has to be written big. that happens because it's anoying to pres shift like every second word. oh and because it's not as easy as it seems to be.
> ...


*grins* was memes angeht kenne ich mich nicht so sehr aus. aber ich denke dass hier teilweise Ã¼bersetzte als auch eigene genutzt werden. ich sollte allerding erwÃ¤hnen das es im normalfall kein problem ist die englischen zu nutzen solange man sicher sein kann dass es so auch bekannt ist.

was das leute sperren betrifft. zu einem gewissen grad kann ich das wirklich machen. Allerdings werdeich davon nur gebrauch machen wenn es wirklich nÃ¶tig ist. Immerhin ist es ja "nur" die notbremse und nichts anderes.

Ãœbrigens werde ich Zur EF wohl noch meine Fotos hochladen.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 2, 2012)

*Spanish*

Alguien mÃ¡s en estos foros habla espaÃ±ol? Solo conozco a Ariosto pero el vive a 3000km de donde yo estoy >.<
No conozco a nadie de mi pais que hable aqui, me siento solo.... x_x


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 21, 2012)

FoxDanFox said:


> Hello there! If anyone is interested in Russian, ask me!  I am Russian fox. Ð¡Ð¿Ñ€Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð¹Ñ‚Ðµ, Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¸!


*
RUSSIAN D:< 
*
ÐžÑ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð´ Ñ Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¾. Ð—Ð´Ñ€Ð°Ð²ÑÑ‚Ð²ÑƒÐ¹Ñ‚Ðµ, Ñ Ð¢ÐµÑ…Ð°ÑÐµÑ†, Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐ¾Ðµ, Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾.  Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº ÑƒÐ·Ð½Ð°Ð» ya ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ñ Ð¶Ð¸Ð» Ð² ÐšÐ¾Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ´Ð³-Ð¡Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ðµ, Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð»ÑŽÐ´ÐµÐ¹ Ð² ÑƒÐ½Ð¸Ð²ÐµÑ€ÑÐ¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚Ðµ Ð±Ñ‹Ð»Ð¸ Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ.  ÐÐ¾, Ð·Ð´ÐµÑÑŒ, Ñƒ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½ÐµÑ‚ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ·ÐµÐ¹, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº, Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ñ ÑÑ‚Ð°Ñ€Ð°ÑŽÑÑŒ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð° Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼, Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ÑŽ. Ð”Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ,  Ð±Ð¾ÑŽÑÑŒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ñ‹Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ð¼Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ°...


----------



## Tao (Sep 22, 2012)

rafacarrilho said:


> *Portugue*s*e! (Portugal, not the brazillian kind)*
> OlÃ¡! Aqui alguem fala portuguÃªs ou vou sentir me sÃ³?
> 
> *French!
> ...



Ooh, bonjour! Je parle franÃ§ais mais je n'ai pas parlÃ© il dans un moment! Personne ici aux Etats-Unis parle franÃ§ais et Ã§a me rend triste


----------



## tbohn (Sep 28, 2012)

Kyash-tyur said:


> *Japanese
> *ç§ã¯å¤§å­¦ã®æ™‚ã«ä¸‰å¹´ç”Ÿã®æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’ä¸€æ‰€æ‡¸å‘½å‹‰å¼·ã—ã¦ã„ã¾ã—ãŸãŒã€ä»Šã ã‚“ã ã‚“æ–‡æ³•ã¨èªžå½™ã‚’å¿˜ã‚Œã¦ã„ã¦æ®‹å¿µã§ã™ã‚ˆï¼ã€€ãã‚Œã«ã‹ã‹ã‚ã‚‰ãšã€æ¥å¹´ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžèƒ½åŠ›è©¦é¨“ï¼ˆN2 ãƒ¬ãƒ™ãƒ«ï¼‰ã‚’å—ã‘ã‚ˆã†ã¨æ€ã£ã¦ã„ã‚‹ã‚“ã§ã™ã€‚ã“ã“ã«æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®è©±ã›ã‚‹äººãŒã„ã‚‰ã£ã—ã‚ƒã‚‹ã‚“ã§ã™ã‹ã€‚
> _(Translation: When I was in college, I took third year Japanese, but sadly, I'm slowly forgetting a lot of grammar and vocab! Nevertheless, I'm planning on taking the JPLT Proficiency test (N2 level) next year. Are there any people here who can speak Japanese?)_



ç§ã®ã›ã‚“ã‚‚ã‚“ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã§ã™ã‚ˆã€‚ä»Šã€å››å¹´ç”Ÿã§ã™ãŒã€ç§ã®ã‹ã‚“ã˜ã¯ã‚ã¾ã‚Šã‚ˆããªã„ã¨æ€ã„ã¾ã™ã€‚ã‹ã‚“ã˜ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®ä¸€ç•ªã‚€ãšã‹ã—ã„ç‰©ã‹ã‚‚ã—ã‚Œã¾ã›ã‚“ã€‚ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ä»–ã®ã‚¢ã‚¸ã‚¢ã®å›½ã«è‹±èªžã®ãã‚‡ã—ã«ãªã‚‹ã¤ã‚‚ã‚Šã§ã™ã€‚

My major is Japanese! Currently, I'm a fourth year student, but I don't think my kanji is any good at all. I'll bet kanji is the hardest thing there is about Japanese! In the future, I hope to become and English teacher in Japan or some other Asian country.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 29, 2012)

tbohn said:


> ç§ã®ã›ã‚“ã‚‚ã‚“ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã§ã™ã‚ˆã€‚ä»Šã€å››å¹´ç”Ÿã§ã™ãŒã€ç§ã®ã‹ã‚“ã˜ã¯ã‚ã¾ã‚Šã‚ˆããªã„ã¨æ€ã„ã¾ã™ã€‚ã‹ã‚“ã˜ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®ä¸€ç•ªã‚€ãšã‹ã—ã„ç‰©ã‹ã‚‚ã—ã‚Œã¾ã›ã‚“ã€‚ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬ã‹ä»–ã®ã‚¢ã‚¸ã‚¢ã®å›½ã«è‹±èªžã®ãã‚‡ã—ã«ãªã‚‹ã¤ã‚‚ã‚Šã§ã™ã€‚
> 
> My major is Japanese! Currently, I'm a fourth year student, but I don't think my kanji is any good at all. I'll bet kanji is the hardest thing there is about Japanese! In the future, I hope to become and English teacher in Japan or some other Asian country.



My brother is an English teacher in Japan. It looks like a ton of fun. But yeah, he's said a few things about the difficulty of Kanji, heheh.


----------



## Cassedy (Oct 18, 2012)

Greetings, I speak russian (my native language), and english (obviously). And I know like one line from german : Eine fremdsprache ist eine waffe in kampfe des lebens


----------



## Chocolatedragon (Oct 31, 2012)

*Fra**nÃ§ais* C'est ma langue maternelle
*English *I'm pretty sure no one noticed...*
German (school,a bit) *Ich soll Deutsch sprechen um meine Noten zu besseren...*
Latin (school) *Frumentum vestrum pulchrum est, rustici, et frumentum vestrum pulchrum est (Cato the Elder, I haden't the quote in latin...)*
 Ancient Greek (school) *Ouk ergadzomai kai ouk ergadzesthia boulomai!
*Japanese (learning by myself) *Nihongo ga suki desu!*
Old Norse (learning by myself) *Ek Islendingr eigi em.
EDIT:
Eu falo um pouco *PortugÃªs, *tambÃ©m...
I'll try to learn more languages, like finnish and russian, for example...


----------



## SpendAlone (Dec 15, 2012)

FranÃ§ais : Ma langue maternelle, je savais pas qu'il y a avait autant de francophone dans la communautÃ© furry :mrgreen:
English : What I learn to school, and what I learn when I watch My Little Pony Friendship is Magic


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Mandarin
*Anyone else learning Mandarin, I only speak a little bit of Mandarin, and some Spanish.


----------



## Sleeping (Dec 22, 2012)

Serbian, English, and a tiny bit of Greek after my time spent there.


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 24, 2013)

C'est bien de voir tous ses francophones sur le forum. Ã‰tant au QuÃ©bec, je parle surtout le franÃ§ais "quÃ©bÃ©cois" quoique je me dÃ©brouille trÃ¨s bien avec les expressions et les particularitÃ©s du franÃ§ais "de France".

I was raised in both french and english so for biligual people I don't really mind which language, you use, just use the one you are more at ease with.

Je peux Ã©galement corriger des textes en franÃ§ais donc mÃªme si vous Ãªtes francophones et que vous voulez faire rÃ©viser un texte je vais me faire un plaisir de vous aider.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

*German: *Es ist mein Lieblingsprachen! 
*Latin: *School taught me. More useful than I thought it would be. 
I also took a small amount of french and spanish, but I know very little. I also have a friend that's trying to teach me Tolkien's elvish  
Also, about latin: Do any other languages have an ablative case? It's so useless...


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 27, 2013)

*English: *Quite obvious.
*Welsh (Compulsary 2nd language eveyone in school does): *Helo, syt wyt ti? Croeso i Gymru!
*French (Stopped learning this for Spanish): *Je deteste personnes....
*Spanish (Studing right now, still rusty): *Hola! Buenas tardes!

Sorry I can't be bothered to type the code for accents.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 21, 2013)

I know English and Redneck English. I have took Spanish classes,but I can't remember any of it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 24, 2013)

I speak mainly English and I'm currently trying to learn French.
If any French speakers want to help me out in conversations for practice, that'd be really awesome


----------



## Symlus (Apr 24, 2013)

I /want/ to learn German, but... It's difficult because I'm doing my best to finish the rest of my classes. Finishing music theory today. 3 day completion.


----------



## KirakaA16 (May 13, 2013)

hello, I've been trying to self teach myself Chinese since over the summer, with reading guides and lessons. The reason is that I went to china over the last summer and made a wonderful friend named Yuan. She's really nice and although she's struggles with english she tried her hardest when we met and still tries now that we are email buddies. Sadly we've only been talking in english and i want to surprise her with sending her an email in chinese for the first time soon. 
None of my books have any info about modern email messaging and I've study more on the understand of the characters then anything else. I want to know if there is a proper and/or improper way to start an email. I don't want to mess this up and i really want to try my hardest, but my school doesn't have anyone who knows chinese and she's my only guide to turn to but I don't want her to find out the surprise.


----------



## Nashida (May 13, 2013)

Better stick my nose in here too.

First language is English (of course), I hold a BA in Spanish (okay, it's really modern languages but the concentration was Spanish as I've studied it for almost 14 years now) and just finished a half-year course in Mandarin.


----------



## Angela.Hathaway (May 17, 2013)

*hola,me llamo Ãngela,soy de espaÃ±a,vivo en Gran Canaria,tengo 26 aÃ±os,**hablo solo espaÃ±ol,pero hutilizo el traductor de google para las cosas que no entiendo o para comunicarme con las personas que no hablan mi mismo idioma,aunque el traductor no es bueno traduciendo XD pero me defiendo,espero hacer muchos amigos y amigas y caerles bien,nos vemos. *abrazos**


----------



## Angela.Hathaway (May 17, 2013)

Kaiser said:


> *Spanish*
> 
> Alguien mÃ¡s en estos foros habla espaÃ±ol? Solo conozco a Ariosto pero el vive a 3000km de donde yo estoy >.<
> No conozco a nadie de mi pais que hable aqui, me siento solo.... x_x




hola,me llamo Ãngela,soy de espaÃ±a,se que no somos del mismo pais y que  no es lo mismo,pero si quieres podemos ser amigos,*abrazo*


----------



## AnSionnach (May 17, 2013)

*tlhIngan *_â€‹(Klingon)_

loQ tlhIngan Hol vijatlhlaH. tlhIngan mu'ghom vilaDmeH tlhIngan Hol vighom. jatlhlu'a'?


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

Angela.Hathaway said:


> hola,me llamo Ãngela,soy de espaÃ±a,se que no somos del mismo pais y que  no es lo mismo,pero si quieres podemos ser amigos,*abrazo*


Hola, Angela. Por favor no hagas doble post, utilice el boton de edicion. Mi espanol es malo, lo ciento.


----------



## Kalmor (May 17, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Hola, Angela. Por favor no hagas doble post, utilice el boton de edicion. Mi espanol es malo, lo ciento.


Sí. Está prohidido aquí. De todos mojos, bienvendo a foros furaffinity Angela!


----------



## TricksterF (May 21, 2013)

I speak irish (Irish is taught horribly in the schools in ireland but I'm trying to learn more by doing more stuff in my free time)
I know most of the basics... i think.
I speak a bit of french. (French is taught better than irish)


If anyone here is fluent in irish I would love to be taught a bit more irish because I honestly am terrible


----------



## Seekrit (May 26, 2013)

TricksterF said:


> I speak irish (Irish is taught horribly in the schools in ireland but I'm trying to learn more by doing more stuff in my free time)
> I know most of the basics... i think.



Consider yourself lucky they teach it at all. I went to school in the North and didn't learn shit about Irish until university, in England of all places. That being said:

TÃ¡ neart na n-acmhainnÃ­ maithe Gaeilge a fhoghlaim ar an idirlÃ­on. Bhain mÃ© ÃºsÃ¡id as na cÃºrsaÃ­ BBC Gaeilge a fhoghlaim an bunÃºsacha. NÃ­l sÃ© foirfe, ach cuidÃ­onn sÃ©.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/irish/articles/view/625/english/ - Is iad na ceachtanna i nGaeilge Uladh, ach tÃ¡ canÃºintÃ­ den chuid is mÃ³ den chineÃ¡l cÃ©anna.

http://translate.google.com/ - ÃšsÃ¡ideacha do focail nach bhfuil a fhios agat.

Labhairt mÃ© Ã© mar a chlÃ¡rÃº, foirmiÃºil mar fuck :c


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

*Swedish/Svenska*
Jag fÃ¶rsÃ¶ker att lÃ¤ra sig mÃ¥nga sprÃ¥k pÃ¥ en gÃ¥ng. Tyska, latin, svenska, japanska, swahili och spanska.
*English*
Needless to say, I am not making progress in most of them. Except Spanish. Because my high school offered that much.


----------



## nureintier (Jul 4, 2013)

I have  a BA in German and French, which is said because my French is terrible. I work as a translator (mainly German>English, but have also done Dutch and French to English). I took 4 years of high school Spanish and another year of Spanish in college, but my Spanish is bad, too. Working on Danish in my free time.


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 17, 2013)

English is my native tongue but I also speak Spanish and Latin. I am currently in an elementary Latin class, but I have studied enough to where I can speak it fluently. It has to be the most interesting language class out of the three I've taken so far.  I'll also be starting French class and intermediate Spanish next term.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Mandarin
*YOï¼Œæ²¡äº‹åšæ¥è¿™å¸–å­POäº›ä¸œè¥¿ã€‚


----------



## Slayernice (Jul 28, 2013)

*French
*
Salut tout le monde!!


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 28, 2013)

Slayernice said:


> *French
> *
> Salut tout le monde!!



*EspaÃ±ol*
Y todo el mundo dice "hola" a tÃº tambiÃ©n. 
*Svenska*
FÃ¶rlÃ¥t mig. Jag lÃ¤rde mig aldrig franska.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 28, 2013)

Raptros said:


> De todos mojos



Mojos? La salsa de las Islas Canarias? 

EDIT: Whoops! haha meant to copy/paste that into my other post, not double post!


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm trying to learn Spanish these days. Anyone have any good resource suggestions? You know, stuff like podcasts, textbooks, iPad apps, etc.


----------



## Maejin (Aug 2, 2013)

*Jouale - Information*

Chu, Chui -  I am
tÃ© -  You are
YÃ©  - He is
hÃ¨  -  She is
hon nÃ© - We are
vou zÃ¨t - You are (plurial)
Ã¯h son  -  They are

mwÃ© - me
twÃ©  - you 

su  -  on
sua  -  on the

chiote  -  bathroom (as in the porcelain recipient)
bÃ©kosse - bathroom ( as in the ''room'')

crosser  -  Tricking someone, having vigourus masturbation
faque  -  so (not as qualificatif like in ''so meeaann!'') but like ''its what happened so you are mad''  Don't worry about that
Ayoye!  -  Wow!
kin  -  take this
chÃ©pa  -  I don't know
chÃ©tu!  -  ''impolite''  I don't know
elsÃ©pa  -  ''borred'' I don't know
elsÃ©tu  -  ''impolite, borred'' I don't know
stun  -  It/he  is a
stune  -  it/she  is a 
chiare  -  polyvalent word meaning  ''something/someway really shitty''
kessÃ©/kossÃ©  -  what, what is, sorry (as in request of repetition)

The most ''illegal swear'' mostly use as emotive value, expressive demonstration, pronoun, adjectif, verb... we just use them for anything and it still those who you can get fired of your job just saying one of them once... this is odd in our culture. It still swears but if you dont use them following your emotion/feeling status.. you will never get close to anybody and will fail integrating yourself by there
Anyway...

in order of gravity:

osti, esti, sti
crisse
calice
ciboire
sacrama
tabarnak


Mr. Lerenard's french is boboche


----------



## Slayernice (Aug 3, 2013)

Maejin said:


> *Jouale - Information*
> 
> Chu, Chui -  I am
> tÃ© -  You are
> ...



Please, tell me you're from Quebec, I laughed at swearing words


----------



## Maejin (Aug 3, 2013)

Far North east


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 18, 2013)

*English-
*MOTHERF**CKER DO YOU SPEAK IT! 
lol no really but in all seriousness I'm trying to learn *German; *â€‹can anyone recommend a good language learning software?


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 18, 2013)

*Korean
*ì•ˆë…•í•˜ì„¸ìš”, ì—¬ëŸ¬ë¶„. ë°˜ê°‘ìŠµë‹ˆë‹¤. ê·¸ëŸ°ë° ì ì–´ë´¤ìž ì´í•´í•˜ì‹œëŠ” ë¶„ë“¤ì€ ì–¼ë§ˆ ì•ˆ ê³„ì‹¤ ë“¯ í•˜êµ°ìš”.
*
French - Question*
Je parle un petit peu de francais, out of necessity, et j'ai besoin d'etudier plus.
Could someone recommend me a french text book for beginners?

*Moroccan dialect of Arabic - Question*
Ø¨Ø§Ù„ ÙØ±Ù†Ø³Ù„ÙˆÙŠØ©, Ø¹Ù†Ø¯ÙŠ Ø¨Ø²Ù‘Ø§Ù Ù…Ø´ÙƒÙ„ Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ù‚Ø±Ø§ÙŠØ© Ø¯ÙŠØ§Ù„ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙŠØ¬Ø§.
Is there a way to easily memorize all those plural forms? Do I HAVE to memorize them one by one?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 18, 2013)

I've learned french and portuguese at school... I can't talk neither french or portuguese


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 18, 2013)

I speak fluent English and Spanish.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I've learned french and portuguese at school... I can't talk neither french or portuguese



And you apparently can't speak English well either. Don't worry; most native speakers of English are adept at butchering it, so you're the norm.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

*Russian*
Ð—Ð°Ð»ÑƒÐ¿Ð°.

*Spanish*
Pinche joto, yo chinga tu mama. (sorry about the lack of accent marks)

*English*
I would never even dream about saying anything hurtful or rude to you. I never talk about you behind your back in Spanish or Russian.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 18, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> And you apparently can't speak English well either. Don't worry; most native speakers of English are adept at butchering it, so you're the norm.



English is not my first language I try my best D:

I don't know if this forum is helping or making it a lot worse


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> English is not my first language I try my best D:
> 
> I don't know if this forum is helping or making it a lot worse



Don't get me wrong! I love it when someone really learns another language instead of what we Americans do (we forget anything we may have learned and don't even try to learn in the first place). I just assumed you were a native speaker because you didn't mention English or your native language. Forgive me. (^_^)

Well in that case, you're already as good, if not better, at English as the native speakers are (ignoring grammar nazis). If you want to see what I mean, check out most popular internet places like Facebook or Youtube. It's like they were born speaking a language from another planet where grammar and spelling don't matter, but they're mostly Americans. XP

Oh, and we are probably making it a bit worse, sorry. XD

A few tips: "Either" always goes with "or" (makes phrase positive unless negative verb is present), and "neither" always goes with "nor" (makes phrase negative, negative verb cannot be present). Also, watch out for double negatives! The sentences "I can't do either this or that" and "I can do neither this nor that" are both correct and negative, but "I can't do neither this nor that" makes no sense. When you want to say you know how to converse in a language, use speak, as in "I speak Mandarin" or "I speak Spanish". Also, proper nouns get capitalized. Proper nouns are names of people, Names of places  (such as Berlin, or Yellowstone National Park), and names of companies,  languages, etc. (like Pixar, or Swahili)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Don't get me wrong! I love it when someone really learns another language instead of what we Americans do (we forget anything we may have learned and don't even try to learn in the first place). I just assumed you were a native speaker because you didn't mention English or your native language. Forgive me. (^_^)
> 
> Well in that case, you're already as good, if not better, at English as the native speakers are (ignoring grammar nazis). If you want to see what I mean, check out most popular internet places like Facebook or Youtube. It's like they were born speaking a language from another planet where grammar and spelling don't matter, but they're mostly Americans. XP
> 
> ...



thanks 

I had my doubts about or/nor, thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I've learned french and portuguese at school... I can't talk neither french or portuguese



I guess that can happen, as I learned Japanese when I was in middle school but I forgot everything I learnt.

And I managed to pick up some Chinese(Mandarin) while I stayed in Shanghai many years ago.... which I managed to forget too and whenever I try to speak it now, I [FONT="ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•"]unconsciously[/FONT] mix it up with Moroccan Arabic somehow.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 22, 2013)

I speak perfeck Engrish!
Jokes aside, I'm trying to learn Japanese and Finnish at the same time. It's trippy and fun when I get two words in both languages mixed up.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 22, 2013)

Phyllostachys said:


> *French - Question*
> Je parle un petit peu de francais, out of necessity, et j'ai besoin d'etudier plus.



*Afrikaans - Question
*Daai is goed, my huis taal is afrikaans en ek sukkel met engels hier en daar. Wie sal nog 'n taal wil aanleer?


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 24, 2013)

*German*
Deutsch ist meine Muttersprache, die ich folglich auch privat spreche.
Ich denke, auf deutsch kann ich viel besser schreiben als auf englisch.
Also guten Tag!


----------



## Nashida (Sep 24, 2013)

*English:  *Guess I might as well update this thing. I've been quite busy with mine. So English is my first language.

*Spanish: *EspaÃ±ol es mi segunda lengua. Yo he estudiado espaÃ±ol para diez aÃ±os. En mi universidad, fuera mi especialidad. Es verdad, yo no hablo mucho espaÃ±ol estos dÃ­as, porque yo vivo en China. (yikes, I guess I might be a bit rusty!)

*Putongua: *Wo keyi shuo youdianr hanyu, keshi shi bucuo. Wo xueguo hanyu dagai qi ge yue. Bu keyi xiele. (And Word won't let me check the tones...)


----------



## fonduemaster (Sep 24, 2013)

ボクの日本語は全然よくない- My japanese is not good at all
 :/ I dont even know if I got this one right or not lol


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 24, 2013)

Ich lerne Deutsch! 

I am learning some basic German this year. I like German.


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 29, 2013)

English and French
J'aime parler francais 
J'apprends a l'ecole
C'est une langue belle!

I'm not taking the time to put in accents, but I'm sure someone who speaks French will know what I said without them.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 30, 2013)

í•œêµ­ë§ë¡œ ì–˜ê¸°í•˜ìž.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2013)

I took french in school for a couple of years and completed  GCSE in German. 

My German is embarrassing and my french is practically non existent. :\


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I took french in school for a couple of years and completed  GCSE in German.
> 
> My German is embarrassing and my french is practically non existent. :\



Das ist weil du sprechst Deutsch nicht regelmÃ¤ÃŸig. You need to sprechen mas, Fallow-san.


----------



## Suka (Nov 1, 2013)

I speak English and took a year of college level German before my college axed the program. I'd really like to continue learning german though. Right now I'm decent at reading easier stuff but I'm terrible at forming my own sentences.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm using this to improve my portuguese http://www.duolingo.com/, it's really cool


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2013)

I stopped taking French class after grade 9. I wish I didn't I'm thinking of moving to Quebec someday.  I want to try German and Spanish although I don't know which to out start with.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd like to learn Welsh, supporting the national dialect. Also, figure it'd be a major plus going into any job interview, especially the possibility of employment in a welsh school. But it's just such a redundant language in reality, it's only propped up by our countries insistence that 'It will be a thing dammit!'


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Nov 16, 2013)

Ma langue premiÃ¨re c'est le franÃ§ais!

But I also speak English. I improved my skills to a quite usable level in the last 6 years. Starting to practice with real conversations was the best decision I could take. I could barely write a proper sentence at first, but after a year I started to see amazing improvements. Today I have no issues using my second language. I even noticed I am using my English-French dictionary less and less often. I simply learn directly the English words. Heck I even DREAM in English now LOL.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Chinese*
æˆ‘çš„ä¸­æ–‡ä¸å¥½ã€‚
wo.de zhongwen bu hao.
æˆ‘ä¸Šä¸­æ–‡è¯¾ã€‚
wo shang zhongwen ke.
ä½ å«ä»€ä¹ˆåå­—ï¼Ÿ
ni jiao shenme mingzi?
æˆ‘æ˜¯ç¾Žå›½äººã€‚
wo shi meiguo ren.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 1, 2013)

*French/Français
*Bonjour! c: Je parle français assez bien. Je pense. Mes amis m'ont dit. Mais je ne suis pas sûr. J'ai besoin de pratiquer avec quelqu'un qui parle français comme langue maternelle. 

*Japanese/日本語
*今日は！ぼくは四年前に日本語を習い始めましてけど本当に下手だともいます。(romaji: konnichiwa! boku wa yon nen mae ni nihongo wo naraihajimemashite kedo hontouni heta da to omoimasu.)

*Spanish/Español*
Yo hablo un poquito español pero no hablo bien :c Yo aprendí la gramítica pero no se muchas palabras.

*English*
Hi! English is my native language and although I'm not fond of it for a myriad of reasons, I do speak it to some degree of... excellence? I suppose. I know how to sounds snooty and obnoxiously pedantic   . u .   And although I try to avoid it, I have a bad tendency to include big words into my day-to-day vocabulary :c

There are a lot of languages I would like to learn (although I don't see it easy to do so). I could list all of them but that would take up too many pages, but the ones that I love most are Hawaiian, Romanian, and Italian. Hehe. I'm also studying linguistics (the study of what are languages and how do they work, for those of you who do not know). I have a natural ability to understand and learn grammar structures quickly as well as to assimilate pronunciation.
Right now I'm trying to convince some of my friends to teach me Hindi, Mandarin, and Korean, with varying degrees of success... Haha. I'm also trying to work on Greek on my own right now too :l


----------



## Phyllostachys (Dec 17, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> í•œêµ­ë§ë¡œ ì–˜ê¸°í•˜ìž.



ì•ˆë…•í•˜ì‹ ì§€ìš”?  ë‘ ë‹¬ë„ ë” ëœ ê¸€ì— ë°˜ì‘í•˜ëŠ” ê²ƒì´ ìš°ìŠ¤ìš´ ì¼ì´ê¸´ í•˜ë‚˜, ì´ ì‚¬ì´íŠ¸ì—ì„œ í•œêµ­ë§ì„ ì½ì„ ìˆ˜ ìžˆìœ¼ë¦¬ë¼ê³ ëŠ” ìƒê°ì§€ ëª»í•˜ì—¬ ê¶ê¸ˆí•œ ë§ˆìŒì— ë‹µê¸€ì„ ë‹¬ì•„ë´…ë‹ˆë‹¤. í˜¹ì—¬ë‚˜ í•œêµ­ì¸ì´ì‹ ì§€ìš”? ì•„ë‹ˆì‹œë¼ë©´ ì–´ë–¤ ê³„ê¸°ë¡œ í•œêµ­ë§ì„ ë°°ìš°ê²Œ ë˜ì…¨ëŠ”ì§€ìš”?


----------



## Saga (Dec 17, 2013)

I speak english of course
Yo hablo espanol tambien pero no muy bien
AYE YO AN I SPEKE DAT HOOD TALK


----------



## Hooky (Dec 18, 2013)

DEUTSCH
Hallo Corto! Ich glaube, dass FAF sind toll und meistens sind Leute freundlich aber ein bisschen sarkastisch.
Vielen Dank fur deinen Zeit. Tschus!
<Did I try to hard?>


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't see this and I saw a lot of people saying they don't know how to use foreign keyboards so I hope this is okay to do, butt yeah
I want to make a little PSA about using foreign keyboards on your own computer:

*TO EVERYONE WHO RUNS WINDOWS:
*1. Open the start menu.
2. Open your control panel.
3. Look for the button that says "Change keyboards or other input methods". Click it.
4. Click the button that says "Change keyboards..."
5. It should open to a window with three tabs. If it's not in the "General" tab, go there. Press the "Add" button.
6. Pick whatever languages you want.
7. Congratulations! Through the language bar you can now use any language keyboard you have. 

You don't need to download most these keyboards, they're usually already installed. J'utilise le clavier français et japonais. 私は日本語とフランス語のキーボードを使う。 I also have the Korean keyboard, along with Russian and Greek (and others c: ).

I don't know how it works on macs, and linux geeks can figure it out on their own ;P Y'all are smart. I'll edit this/make a new post if I find out.
*
Français (encore)*
Ah, en plus je cherche des amis qui parlent français :c Je n'en ai rien :c Parle avec moi, si te plaît !!! c:


----------



## toastkawaii (Jan 3, 2014)

dudelbug said:


> I'm learning Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, Polish, Russian and Finnish.  Any help with an of those would be absolutely adored. xD <3
> 
> *Svenska*
> Finns det nÃ¥'n hÃ¤r som pratar svenska? O-o; Jag undrar bara. Som du kan se, jag Ã¤r inte sÃ¥ bra med det, men jag lÃ¤r mig. xD




*Russian*
I can help with Russian if you need XD  Ð¯ Ð¸Ð·ÑƒÑ‡Ð°ÑŽ Ñ€ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº. Ð¯ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑŽ Ð°ÐºÐºÑƒÐ·Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ð² Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¶.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got the note from the FCE, Approved with B

PD: sup motherfuckers I'm back


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 12, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> *Français (encore)*
> Ah, en plus je cherche des amis qui parlent français :c Je n'en ai rien :c Parle avec moi, si te plaît !!! c:



Je suis là si jamais tu en as besoin ♪ Je suis français comme l'indique mon pseudo, donc je peux vous aider si besoin est 

Anyway, even though French is my first language, I also do speak English due to my mixed origins (imagine a French and an English together... I would've been an aberration decades ago ^^'), also, ich spreche klein Deutsch. Ich bedanke meine 7 Jahren lernen... Though I did forget a lot since it's been nearly 4 years since I stopped practicing... Schucks.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 12, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Je suis là si jamais tu en as besoin ♪ Je suis français comme l'indique mon pseudo, donc je peux vous aider si besoin est
> 
> Anyway, even though French is my first language, I also do speak English due to my mixed origins (imagine a French and an English together... I would've been an aberration decades ago ^^'), also, ich spreche klein Deutsch. Ich bedanke meine 7 Jahren lernen... Though I did forget a lot since it's been nearly 4 years since I stopped practicing... Schucks.



Ah, c'est cool c: Je ne parle pas français assez souvent et je ne parle jamais avec les locuteurs natifs donc je ne sais pas comment parler... naturellement ? je pense ? Je ne sais pas beaucoup d'expressions idiomatiques ou de choses comme ça et je peux parler seulement formellement :c Alors je veux parler avec les locuteurs natifs.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 13, 2014)

*French* : Pas de soucis ^^ Si tu veux, tu peux m'envoyer un PM pour simplifier les choses (et éviter de spammer ici ♪)


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

Y'all are breakin' mah screen wit' yer fancy pants accents


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 16, 2014)

*Pirate* : Arrr matey, come to me ship, so that we sail far away from this thread and plunder others of their knowledge !


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Y'all are breakin' mah screen wit' yer fancy pants accents



Any more it's hard for me to see accents or other writing systems on here >:C For some reason they all get converted to some weird combination of characters like í•œêµ*ë§ë¡œ ì–˜ê¸°í•˜ìž. or something >:C It's really weird. I don't even know if I can write in Japanese and still see it. 見ていましょうか。書くときにはいいですけど。。。


----------



## Falafox (Feb 4, 2014)

Always a good laugh when watching other people write in spanish when it isn't their main language, I guess you must do the same when I write in english.

Quien quiere hablar sucio de otra gente? >


----------



## CoonArt (Feb 5, 2014)

Potverdorie, wat doe ik nou?


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 9, 2014)

*Spanish (Latin)
*El espaÃ±ol es mi idioma natal... recuerdo haber buscado en YouTube videos de personas furry que vivieran en Monterrey (Una ciudad de MÃ©xico) y decÃ­an que hasta ahora hay 91 personas e_n total qu_e son furry. Eso es poco. Mierda con eso. SÃ³lo conozco a un amigo Furry que tiene de Fursona un lobo llamado Damiel, bueno algo asÃ­, no sÃ© :/

Mis amigos y familia saben que soy furry, y no se molestan con eso, eso es chido. Con ellos, no hay razÃ³n para llamar a los furries "pervertidos" porque ya les hablÃ© de las controversias de que hacemos sexo con animales (les dije que dudo que haya una mayorÃ­a que lo haga) y del episodio de los policÃ­as o algo asÃ­. AdemÃ¡s les he enseÃ±ado los videos musicales de Duke (El Pastor AlemÃ¡n que es novio de Mozzie), las convenciones, los concursos de baile, etc. Ellos lo aceptan y ven al Furry Fandom como un Fandom normal en vez de un lugar peligroso o una sexualidad.
Y es que lo Furry es casi totalmente desconocido en Monterrey, leÃ­ que sÃ³lo hubo una convenciÃ³n llamada "Furry Rev. 2012" y espero que hagan mÃ¡s, pero no veo que lo hagan muy pronto. 
Ahora mismo mi meta es tener dos fursuits de mis fursonas Zasha y Cuca, quiero que Cuca sea hecha por Sunny Valley Creations, y con Zasha, sigo buscando. Originalmente querÃ­a a Don't Hug Cacti para hacerla, pero despuÃ©s de leer las crÃ­ticas decidÃ­ abandonar la idea. Me han recomendado Fur It Up, y aunque admito que los hace muy bien, algo nomÃ¡s me dice que no es el estilo apropiado para ella y ahora pienso en MixedCandy. Sin embargo, espero que alguien que tenga un fursuit completo postee una reseÃ±a para ver si es seguro aÃ±adirla a mi lista, porque hay una reseÃ±a en que sÃ­ es buena con todo (ComunicaciÃ³n, calidad, etc) y otros miembros DICEN que es mala con comunicaciÃ³n, pero no veo reseÃ±as indicando eso.

Actualmente, tengo 15, pero ya tengo el dinero necesario para ambos. Pero ahora el Ãºnico problema es que Â¡quiero dejar de crecer! SÃ© que primero irÃ© a que hagan a Cuca (Â¡Oh, y claro que ellos saben que tengo el dinero y ya me dieron el sÃ­!), pero ya quiero dejar de crecer...

Â¿Alguien sabe a quÃ© edad las mujeres dejan de crecer? Gracias


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

*Spic dialect.*Tambien conocido como espaÃ±ol, pero es mas un dialecto que un lenguaje.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lol my Chrome detected that this site is Spanish xD


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 16, 2014)

Inignem said:


> *Spic dialect.*Tambien conocido como espaÃ±ol, pero es mas un dialecto que un lenguaje.



Bueno, sÃ­, pero hay gente que lo confunde de que porquÃ© hay dos tipos de espaÃ±ol, asÃ­ que lo puse asÃ­ a lado de donde dice "Spanish".




Inignem said:


> Lol my Chrome detected that this site is Spanish xD



Really? Maybe that is because I wrote with my language's accents. I just love my language XD


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

Marier Villarreal said:


> Bueno, sÃ­, pero hay gente que lo confunde de que porquÃ© hay dos tipos de espaÃ±ol, asÃ­ que lo puse asÃ­ a lado de donde dice "Spanish".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no importa los tipos de espaÃ±ol, todos son basura.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2014)

Mis deberes de español es irritante. :/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Estan hablando espaÃ±ol? Suena muy innatural todo lo que dicen, sobretodo el que afirma que el espaÃ±ol es su lengua natal, me resulta menos molesto leer inglÃ©s que eso.  No hay 2 tipos de EspaÃ±ol. Existe el EspaÃ±ol hablado y escrito de forma correcta, y una deformaciÃ³n del lenguaje.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Estan hablando espaÃ±ol? Suena muy innatural todo lo que dicen, sobretodo el que afirma que el espaÃ±ol es su lengua natal, me resulta menos molesto leer inglÃ©s que eso.



Lol lo que escribes suena re mal tambien. Solamente la chica del post de arriba y yo parecemos autenticos hispanohablantes, todos los demas son posers tratando de hablar espaÃ±ol para ser populares ze ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Lol lo que escribes suena re mal tambien. Solamente la chica del post de arriba y yo parecemos autenticos hispanohablantes, todos los demas son posers tratando de hablar espaÃ±ol para ser populares ze ha ha ha ha!


  Yo hablo EspaÃ±ol como primer lenguaje, ustedes hablan y escriben como mexicanos analfabetos y subnormales, asegurate de consultar la Real Academia EspaÃ±ola porque tu patÃ©tica forma de escribir me hace sangrar la vista . http://www.rae.es/


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Lol lo que escribes suena re mal tambien. Solamente la chica del post de arriba y yo parecemos autenticos hispanohablantes, todos los demas son posers tratando de hablar espaÃ±ol para ser populares ze ha ha ha ha!


Español es útil, y no quiero aprender Español "a ser popular".


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yo hablo EspaÃ±ol como primer lenguaje, ustedes hablan y escriben como mexicanos analfabetos y subnormales, asegurate de consultar la Real Academia EspaÃ±ola porque tu patÃ©tica forma de escribir me hace sangrar la vista . http://www.rae.es/



Ah, es que eres de Argentina, ese pais economicamente inferior.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Ah, es que eres de Argentina, ese pais economicamente inferior.



Pero culturalmente superior a todo lo que vos podrias algun dia querer intentar comprender.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Pero culturalmente superior a todo lo que vos podrias algun dia querer intentar comprender.



La cultura es irrelevante. Por eso ustedes nunca van a dejar de ser unos mediocres inferiores, porque piensan que importa mas ser unis habladores que actualmente hacer las cosas.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> La cultura es irrelevante. Por eso ustedes nunca van a dejar de ser unos mediocres inferiores, porque piensan que importa mas ser unis habladores que actualmente hacer las cosas.



La cultura y la educaciÃ³n no es irrelevante, si mi gobierno me falla al menos tengo conmigo todo lo que se y lo que soy, si tu gobierno te falla solo sos un pobre, inculto e ignorante que no sirve para nada.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> La cultura y la educaciÃ³n no es irrelevante, si mi gobierno me falla al menos tengo conmigo todo lo que se y lo que soy, si tu gobierno te falla solo sos un pobre, inculto e ignorante que no sirve para nada.



Segun tu, el gobierno argentino tiene la culpa de que seas un looser, pero dejame decirte algo: eres un looser aun si tuvieras un gobierno menos malo.

Los mediocres son muy buenos echandole la culpa a los demas.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Segun tu, el gobierno argentino tiene la culpa de que seas un looser, pero dejame decirte algo: eres un looser aun si tuvieras un gobierno menos malo.
> 
> Los mediocres son muy buenos echandole la culpa a los demas.



Yo no soy un "looser" que por cierto se escribe "loser" Bruto. El gobierno no representa lo que yo soy, el gobierno solo gobierna el paÃ­s, yo no soy mi pais, yo soy yo y por suerte aun en las difÃ­ciles condiciones que me provee mi corrupto y podrido gobierno, puedo subsistir gracias al esfuerso y dedicaciÃ³n de mis padres, incluso con tu pobre educaciÃ³n y pÃ©simo uso del lenguaje me cuesta trabajo creer que no hallas podido entender algo tan simple como lo que explique en mi anterior post, yo no necesito de mi gobierno para progresar y vivir, porque puedo depender de mi propia inteligencia y sabiduria, en cambio de vos que estas destinado al fracaso y la miseria.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey now guys, talking in Spanish isn't an excuse to be uncivil. Calm it down please.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yo no soy un "looser" que por cierto se escribe "loser" Bruto. El gobierno no representa lo que yo soy, el gobierno solo gobierna el paÃ­s, yo no soy mi pais, yo soy yo y por suerte aun en las difÃ­ciles condiciones que me provee mi corrupto y podrido gobierno, puedo subsistir gracias al esfuerso y dedicaciÃ³n de mis padres, incluso con tu pobre educaciÃ³n y pÃ©simo uso del lenguaje me cuesta trabajo creer que no hallas podido entender algo tan simple como lo que explique en mi anterior post, yo no necesito de mi gobierno para progresar y vivir, porque puedo depender de mi propia inteligencia y sabiduria, en cambio de vos que estas destinado al fracaso y la miseria.



Hechos> retorica.

puedes usar toda la retorica que quieras, pero en los hechos Mexico tiene mas money y mejor infraestructura que argentina.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Y yo tengo mas cultura, educaciÃ³n, dinero, salud, intelligencia, carisma, inteligencia, vida social, estado fÃ­sico, estado mental y futuro que vos, y? O me vas a decir que Mexico es excelente y no tiene problemas, tu principal problema es no comprender que la economÃ­a es solo una parte de los problemas de una naciÃ³n.

VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK

Maybe you should try to figure out why are mexicans constantly trying to escape from mexico to USA, while Argentina is constantly receiving people from neighbour countries


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Y yo tengo mas cultura, educaciÃ³n, dinero, salud, intelligencia, carisma, inteligencia, vida social, estado fÃ­sico, estado mental y futuro que vos, y? O me vas a decir que Mexico es excelente y no tiene problemas, tu principal problema es no comprender que la economÃ­a es solo una parte de los problemas de una naciÃ³n.
> 
> VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK
> 
> Maybe you should try to figure out why are mexicans constantly trying to escape from mexico to USA, while Argentina is constantly receiving people from neighbour countries



Viniendo de alguien que piensa que la cultura es mas importante que la ciencia, tu retorica es vacia e irrelevante. No me interesan tus ideas hipster.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Viniendo de alguien que piensa que la cultura es mas importante que la ciencia, tu retorica es vacia e irrelevante. No me interesan tus ideas hipster.



La ciencia es cultura, y yo no te hable de ciencia en ningun momento, sino de educaciÃ³n y vos me hablas de dinero, la retÃ³rica no tiene nada que ver y el punto de esta discuciÃ³n es que vos sos un bruto que no sabe escribir y ya lo probe, claramente ya no hay motivo de seguir esta conversaciÃ³n porque sos incapas de ver mas halla de tu propio ombligo. Ademas de que mi paÃ­s, Argentina, hizo enormes avanzes en el campo de la ciencia y la medicina, pero por supuesto a vos solo te interesa tu economia, que nisiquiera es tan buena, es tan mala como el resto de los paises latinoamericanos.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> La ciencia es cultura, y yo no te hable de ciencia en ningun momento, sino de educaciÃ³n y vos me hablas de dinero, la retÃ³rica no tiene nada que ver y el punto de esta discuciÃ³n es que vos sos un bruto que no sabe escribir y ya lo probe, claramente ya no hay motivo de seguir esta conversaciÃ³n porque sos incapas de ver mas halla de tu propio ombligo. Ademas de que mi paÃ­s, Argentina, hizo enormes avanzes en el campo de la ciencia y la medicina, pero por supuesto a vos solo te interesa tu economia, que nisiquiera es tan buena, es tan mala como el resto de los paises latinoamericanos.



Como buen argentino eres pura palabreria y nada de evidencia. Tu pais es famoso por estar lleno de charlatanes como tu que dicen ser capaces de todo pero que no lo demuestran con sus acciones. Eres muy gracioso.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Bueno, como dije antes, creo que ya no vale la pena seguir esta conversaciÃ³n ya que claramente estas ciego y no podes ver mas halla de una bandera o una nacionalidad, me das un poco de lÃ¡stima, pero bueno no puedo hacer nada por vos. Espero que algun dia te des cuenta que no todo pasa por alrededor del dinero.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Bueno, como dije antes, creo que ya no vale la pena seguir esta conversaciÃ³n ya que claramente estas ciego y no podes ver mas halla de una bandera o una nacionalidad, me das un poco de lÃ¡stima, pero bueno no puedo hacer nada por vos. Espero que algun dia te des cuenta que no todo pasa por alrededor del dinero.



Como dije solo eres un charlatan. La gente con verdadera cultura cita reported y revistas cientificas, y tu nunca hiciste eso, haciendome saber que solo sabes hablar palabras al aire.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 18, 2014)

Et moi, pendant c'temps-là ♪ J'tournais, la manivelleuh ♫ Lala lala lala ♪ Lalaaa lala lala la♫

Y'a trop d'espagnol ici è_é


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Feb 18, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Et moi, pendant c'temps-là ♪ J'tournais, la manivelleuh ♫ Lala lala lala ♪ Lalaaa lala lala la♫
> 
> Y'a trop d'espagnol ici è_é



Ouais >:U J'y crois aussi
Est-ce qu'on doit parler en francais? <: 日本語も話そうか。だれもぼくと日本語を話す :C


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 18, 2014)

HÃ© hva'? Jeg snakker ikke Dansk... nem Ã©rtem, ik spreek geen Nederlands Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯

Yeah I suck


----------



## Tica (Feb 18, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Ouais >:U J'y crois aussi
> Est-ce qu'on doit parler en francais? <: 日本語も話そうか。だれもぼくと日本語を話す :C


ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’å‹‰å¼·ã—ã¦æ—¥æœ¬ã«ä½ã‚“ã§ã„ãŸã‘ã©ã€ãŸãã•ã‚“å¿˜ã‚ŒãŸã­ã€€


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Feb 18, 2014)

Tica said:


> ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’å‹‰å¼·ã—ã¦æ—¥æœ¬ã«ä½ã‚“ã§ã„ãŸã‘ã©ã€ãŸãã•ã‚“å¿˜ã‚ŒãŸã*ã€€



motherfucker 
this website has something funky going on and I can't read any of that >:C All I see are things like "—¥æœ¬ã«ä½ã‚“ã§ã"
If that was Japanese, could you do romaji? orz


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 20, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Estan hablando espaÃ±ol? Suena muy innatural todo lo que dicen, sobretodo el que afirma que el espaÃ±ol es su lengua natal, me resulta menos molesto leer inglÃ©s que eso.  No hay 2 tipos de EspaÃ±ol. Existe el EspaÃ±ol hablado y escrito de forma correcta, y una deformaciÃ³n del lenguaje.



De veras es mi idioma natal. BÃºscame por el nombre de Marier Villarreal o Zasha en sitios como Los Soldados de Ohu, City of Wolves, Ginga Densetsu Weed Foroactivo, y en Furry Comunidad Spanish.



Kitsune Cross said:


> Yo no soy un "looser" que por cierto se escribe "loser" Bruto. El gobierno no representa lo que yo soy, el gobierno solo gobierna el paÃ­s, yo no soy mi pais, yo soy yo y por suerte aun en las difÃ­ciles condiciones que me provee mi corrupto y podrido gobierno, puedo subsistir gracias al esfuerso y dedicaciÃ³n de mis padres, incluso con tu pobre educaciÃ³n y pÃ©simo uso del lenguaje me cuesta trabajo creer que no hallas podido entender algo tan simple como lo que explique en mi anterior post, yo no necesito de mi gobierno para progresar y vivir, porque puedo depender de mi propia inteligencia y sabiduria, en cambio de vos que estas destinado al fracaso y la miseria.




Esto no es nomÃ¡s para Kitsune Cross, es para los que se pelean. No quise empezar una pelea de nuestros acentos, o del paÃ­s de Argentina. Hablo ambos EspaÃ±ol e InglÃ©s, y nativa de MÃ©xico. SÃ³lo querÃ­a que los usuarios trataran de comprender lo que escribÃ­, y no necesitamos lo de "Real Academia EspaÃ±ola" porque cada paÃ­s/estado tiene su propio acento. 


~Marier Villarreal


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 20, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yo no soy un "looser" que por cierto se escribe "loser" Bruto. El gobierno no representa lo que yo soy, el gobierno solo gobierna el paÃ­s, yo no soy mi pais, yo soy yo y por suerte aun en las difÃ­ciles condiciones que me provee mi corrupto y podrido gobierno, puedo subsistir gracias al esfuerso y dedicaciÃ³n de mis padres, incluso con tu pobre educaciÃ³n y pÃ©simo uso del lenguaje me cuesta trabajo creer que no hallas podido entender algo tan simple como lo que explique en mi anterior post, yo no necesito de mi gobierno para progresar y vivir, porque puedo depender de mi propia inteligencia y sabiduria, en cambio de vos que estas destinado al fracaso y la miseria.



Esto no es nomÃ¡s para Kitsune Cross, es para los que se pelean. No quise empezar una pelea de nuestros acentos, o del paÃ­s de Argentina. Hablo ambos EspaÃ±ol e InglÃ©s, y nativa de MÃ©xico. SÃ³lo querÃ­a que los usuarios trataran de comprender lo que escribÃ­, y no necesitamos lo de "Real Academia EspaÃ±ola" porque cada paÃ­s/estado tiene su propio acento. 

~Marier Villarreal


EDIT: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Soule (Feb 20, 2014)

*Brazilian Portuguese*
PortuguÃªs Ã© minha lingua nativa, nasci e atualmente moro no Brasil, possuo amplo conhecimento da lÃ­ngua inglesa, consigo ler e entender perfeitamente, apenas preciso trabalhar a pronÃºncia. Eu achei que teriam mais pessoas capazes de falar nosso idioma por aqui .


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 20, 2014)

*Chinese(simplified):
*
Who's learning this? Srsleh let's speak Chinese :3 I am a beginner to the language, I only know basic sentences and such and can only read basic characters so I don't know much, but I am in the process of learning more because I'm taking up Chinese classes in college :3

ä½  å¥½ï¼ 
Ni hao!

æˆ‘ æ˜¯ å¾ˆ å¥½ï¼ä½  å‘¢ ï¼Ÿ
Wo shi hen hao! Ni ne? 


I didn't bother putting in the tones for the pinyin becuz fak u :v


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Chinese(simplified):
> *
> Who's learning this? Srsleh let's speak Chinese :3 I am a beginner to the language, I only know basic sentences and such and can only read basic characters so I don't know much, but I am in the process of learning more because I'm taking up Chinese classes in college :3
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to learn some Mandarin or Cantonese... but holy fuck, that writing system. Anyone who can master traditional or simplified Han gets my respect. DAMN JELLY


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 20, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I've always wanted to learn some Mandarin or Cantonese... but holy fuck, that writing system. Anyone who can master traditional or simplified Han gets my respect. DAMN JELLY



I've always wanted to learn an Asian language too.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2014)

Marier Villarreal said:


> I've always wanted to learn an Asian language too.


I kinda like Thai, it's pretty simple once you get used to the consonant vs. vowel thing


----------



## LauriJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Onkos tÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ yhtÃ¤Ã¤n suomalaista?


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 20, 2014)

LauriJ said:


> Onkos tÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ yhtÃ¤Ã¤n suomalaista?


Your language is Finnish! Though I don't know what you say...


----------



## Tica (Feb 21, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> motherfucker
> this website has something funky going on and I can't read any of that >:C All I see are things like "â€”ï¿½ï¿½Å“ï¿½ã«ä½ï¿½â€šâ€œã§ï¿½"
> If that was Japanese, could you do romaji? orz



idk if it's the website or my phone

gomennasai

demo, romaji ga kirai desu ne... minikui to omou


----------



## TangledFawn (Feb 23, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Chinese(simplified):
> *
> Who's learning this? Srsleh let's speak Chinese :3 I am a beginner to the language, I only know basic sentences and such and can only read basic characters so I don't know much, but I am in the process of learning more because I'm taking up Chinese classes in college :3
> 
> ...


I'm also taking a class in Chinese, and I love it so far! My vocabulary is extremely limited at this point, but I could at least try to greet you. :3

ä½  å¥½! æˆ‘ ä¹Ÿ æ˜¯ å¥½, è°¢è°¢!
NÇ hÇŽo! WÇ’ yÄ› shÃ¬ hÇŽo, xiÃ¨xie!

EDIT: Tried to put pinyin in there as well.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Feb 23, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Chinese(simplified):
> *
> Who's learning this? Srsleh let's speak Chinese :3 I am a beginner to the language, I only know basic sentences and such and can only read basic characters so I don't know much, but I am in the process of learning more because I'm taking up Chinese classes in college :3
> 
> ...





TangledFawn said:


> I'm also taking a class in Chinese, and I love it so far! My vocabulary is extremely limited at this point, but I could at least try to greet you. :3
> 
> ä½  å¥½! æˆ‘ ä¹Ÿ æ˜¯ å¥½, è°¢è°¢!
> NÇ hÇŽo! WÇ’ yÄ› shÃ¬ hÇŽo, xiÃ¨xie!
> ...



Holy shit. I don't know this language HOW DO I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS.

[Hello! I'm well! And you?]
[Hello! I am also well, thanks!]

Tell me if I got that wrong... if not, I think I might have super powers or something.


----------



## TangledFawn (Feb 23, 2014)

MochiElZorro said:


> Holy shit. I don't know this language HOW DO I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS.
> 
> [Hello! I'm well! And you?]
> [Hello! I am also well, thanks!]
> ...


å¯¹!
DuÃ¬!

Did you use a translator? Because that's pretty much what we said. xD


----------



## 0rang3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Chinese(simplified):
> *
> Who's learning this? Srsleh let's speak Chinese :3 I am a beginner to the language, I only know basic sentences and such and can only read basic characters so I don't know much, but I am in the process of learning more because I'm taking up Chinese classes in college :3
> 
> ...




æˆ‘å¾ˆå¥½ï¼è°¢è°¢å…³å¿ƒï¼
wo he hao! xie xie guan xin!

I know both traditional and simplified chinese but I can't write traditional chinese for shit :I


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 25, 2014)

*Moar Chinese Simplified:*



TangledFawn said:


> I'm also taking a class in Chinese, and I love it so far! My vocabulary is extremely limited at this point, but I could at least try to greet you. :3
> 
> ä½  å¥½! æˆ‘ ä¹Ÿ æ˜¯ å¥½, è°¢è°¢!
> NÇ hÇŽo! WÇ’ yÄ› shÃ¬ hÇŽo, xiÃ¨xie!
> ...



ä½  æœ‰ ä¸­å›½ è€å¸ˆ å— ï¼Ÿ æˆ‘ æ˜¯ ç¾Žå›½ å¤§å­¦ç”Ÿ ã€‚ æˆ‘ æœ‰ ä¸­å›½ è€å¸ˆã€‚ 
Ni you zhongguo laoshi ma? Wo shi meiguo daxuesheng. Wo you zhongguo laoshi.



0rang3 said:


> æˆ‘å¾ˆå¥½ï¼è°¢è°¢å…³å¿ƒï¼
> wo he hao! xie xie guan xin!
> 
> I know both traditional and simplified chinese but I can't write traditional chinese for shit :I




ä½  å¦‚ä½• è€ å— ï¼Ÿ æˆ‘ æ˜¯ åå…«.
Ni ruhe lao ma? Wo shi shiba. 


Like I said before I'm probably gonna get a few things wrong here and my grammar is kinda shaky. I'm still learning a lot so feel free to point anything out


----------



## TangledFawn (Feb 26, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Moar Chinese Simplified:*
> ä½  æœ‰ ä¸­å›½ è€å¸ˆ å— ï¼Ÿ æˆ‘ æ˜¯ ç¾Žå›½ å¤§å­¦ç”Ÿ ã€‚ æˆ‘ æœ‰ ä¸­å›½ è€å¸ˆã€‚
> Ni you zhongguo laoshi ma? Wo shi meiguo daxuesheng. Wo you zhongguo laoshi.


æˆ‘æœ‰ä¸­å›½äºº è€å¸ˆ! æˆ‘ä¹Ÿ æ˜¯ ç¾Žå›½äºº å¤§å­¦ç”Ÿ. ä½ ä»Šå¹´å¤šå¤§?
WÇ’ yÇ’u ZhÅngguÃ³ rÃ©n lÇŽoshÄ«! WÇ’ yÄ› shÃ¬ MÄ›iguÃ³ rÃ©n dÃ xuÃ©shÄ“ng. NÇ jÄ«nniÃ¡n duÅ dÃ ? (<--- Just learned this phrase today.)


----------



## 0rang3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Darkwing said:


> *Moar Chinese Simplified:*
> 
> ä½  å¦‚ä½• è€ å— ï¼Ÿ æˆ‘ æ˜¯ åå…«.
> Ni ruhe lao ma? Wo shi shiba.
> ...



ä»Šå¹´16å²ï¼Œ ä½†æŒ‰ç†æ¥è¯´æ˜¯15å²ï¼Œ å› ä¸ºè¿˜æ²¡è¿‡ç”Ÿæ—¥ã€‚
jin nian 16 sui, dan an li lai shuo shi 15 sui, yin wei hai mei guo sheng ri.

â€œä½  å¦‚ä½• è€ å— ï¼Ÿ æˆ‘ æ˜¯ åå…«.â€

I can see that the sentence you typed out is kinda directly translated to mandarin, which was something like:"how old are you?I'm 18."
But in mandarin it's alot more different, you should be saying this instead:

ä½ ä»Šå¹´å‡ å²? æˆ‘ä»Šå¹´18å². 
ni jin nian ji sui? wo jin nian 18 sui.

You can also can that without jin nian, it just sounds more polite with that(to me).


----------



## Picea (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd like to learn Portuguese,   I'd love to understand what Os Mutantes was singing about in the 70's.  That and finnish, I know Piikkisikka ( we say Pikkusiku where i'm from) or something is porcupine, and those bastards get into your outhouse and sheds in the winter, too quick.  Hevosenpaska Kapakka means Horse Shit Resturaunt, which is a weird thing to know, and I'm  sure as shit proud to know it.
  Also, Gracias para nada, amigo.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Mar 3, 2014)

TangledFawn said:


> å¯¹!
> DuÃ¬!
> 
> Did you use a translator? Because that's pretty much what we said. xD



No, I just know Japanese kanji and a couple words in Chinese (nihao being one of the only three words I know).

(although I didn't recognize dui so I had to look that one up... guess I don't have superpowers)


----------



## TangledFawn (Mar 10, 2014)

MochiElZorro said:


> No, I just know Japanese kanji and a couple words in Chinese (nihao being one of the only three words I know).
> 
> (although I didn't recognize dui so I had to look that one up... guess I don't have superpowers)


Oh wow, that's cool! I'm hoping to learn Japanese as well, so maybe learning Chinese will help with that?


----------



## Armess (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello, im russian furry.

Ð¢ÑƒÑ‚ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ ÐºÑ‚Ð¾-Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÑŒ, ÐºÑ‚Ð¾ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼ Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ·Ñ‹ÐºÐµ?


----------



## Furiku (Apr 3, 2014)

Hola furros! No sÃ© si es el bueno lugar para preguntarlo pero estoy buscando a gente para platicaren *espaÃ±ol* sobre Skype o algo asÃ­. Soy un francohablante de QuÃ©bec y llevo cuatro aÃ±os estudiando el espaÃ±ol. El aÃ±o prÃ³ximo me voy de intercambio a Alicante, EspaÃ±a asÃ­ que quiero mejorar mi espaÃ±ol hablado ya que no tengo muchas oportunidades de hacerlo fuera del Internet. Si querÃ©is, tambiÃ©n puedo hacer lo mismo con vosotros, es decir, conversar en *francÃ©s o inglÃ©s* para ayudaros. Si estÃ¡is interesados, podÃ©is mandarme un Note, aquÃ­ o en FurAffinity como tal. Espero tener al menos unas pocas respuestas!  -Furi

Hi fuzzies! I'm a francophone from QuÃ©bec and I'm looking for partners to chat in Spanish over voice conversations. I already get a lot of practice reading and writing, but I'm still lacking that spontaneity in my answers when it comes to oral conversation. If you're interested in chatting, send me a note, either here or on the main site. I also speak *French* and (obviously,) *English*. I can chat with you in either of these languages if that's interesting for you. I hope to hear from a few of you! -Furi

I've also started *German* this year but at this point I'm very clumsy and have a hard time with word order. I only know two or three verb tenses (and nearly nothing about their exceptions.) I also only know two of the four cases. If you still want to force me into speaking good German, I guess I'd appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 3, 2014)

I really wish I knew German
But my German teacher stays on the same freaking topic and won't move on
I wanna learn more German!

all I know is like

Guten tag! Ich liebe dich! And like... Katze! Hund! lol i dunno


----------



## nlindholm (Apr 6, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I really wish I knew German
> But my German teacher stays on the same freaking topic and won't move on
> I wanna learn more German!
> 
> ...



Studieren zu Hause! ielanguages.com hatt deutsch, spanisch, franzizoisch,afrikaans ect. Sehr gut fÃ¼r studium!


----------



## nlindholm (Apr 6, 2014)

*German (deutsch)
*Meine deutsch ist nicht sehr gut, aber, ich studiere zu hause. Ich bin nicht gewohnt zu die deutsche tastatÃ¼r...


----------



## KipperKay (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm currently learning the more complicated grammar of Spanish, I know a little bit of French, and a teeny bit of German.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 10, 2014)

nlindholm said:


> Studieren zu Hause! ielanguages.com hatt deutsch, spanisch, franzizoisch,afrikaans ect. Sehr gut fÃ¼r studium!



That's very helpful! Danke!


----------



## BenjiBat (Apr 16, 2014)

First post! I've been studying* German* for a fair few years, to the point where I use it at work every day translating, but I'm nowhere near fluent when it comes to production. I'm sure this has already been mentioned, but there's a huge difference between passive and active language usage and I wish that I'd made the effort to speak more when I had the chance, when I worked in Germany for a year.

During uni I also took up *Russian*, but the others in the class really couldn't care less about the course and so it moved really slowly. I got the hang of the structure, but never really took in much vocab, a common issue for me. I've all-but given up on Russian, though.

I also started teaching myself *Japanese *about a year ago, which has progressed much more smoothly! I'm using Genki and sites like WaniKani and Memrise and trying to set my own goals, which seems to be working, but I guess I could be progressing a little faster, I've not even finished Genki 1 yet. Anybody wanting to æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’è©±ã™ with a åˆå¿ƒè€… should let me know!

Phew.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 21, 2014)

i speak *english, spanish *and i'm trying to teach myself *swedish*, so if anybody would be interested in helping me with that, i would REALLY appreciate it

jag Ã¤r inlÃ¤rning svenska, men jag Ã¤r sÃ¥ dÃ¥lig. jag skulle Ã¤lska lite hjÃ¤lp! tack sÃ¥ mycket!!


----------



## MochiElZorro (May 18, 2014)

English is my Native Language.

Yo estudiÃ© espaÃ±ol para tres aÃ±os.
I studied Spanish for 3 years.
Ich spreche auch Deutsch... aber ich weiÃŸ nicht, genug, um ein GesprÃ¤ch zu haben. 
I also speak German... but I don't know enough to have a conversation.
ç§ã¯ã€€æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’ã€€è©±ã—ã¾ã™ã€€ãŒã€ã€€ä¸€å¹´é–“ã€€ç ”ç©¶ã—ã¦ããŸã€‚
I speak Japanese, but I've only studied for one year.
Jag vill tala svenska, men jag har inga resurser.
I want to speak Swedish, but I don't have the resources.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Jun 8, 2014)

Furiku said:


> Hola furros! No sÃ© si es el bueno lugar para preguntarlo pero estoy buscando a gente para platicaren *espaÃ±ol* sobre Skype o algo asÃ­. Soy un francohablante de QuÃ©bec y llevo cuatro aÃ±os estudiando el espaÃ±ol. El aÃ±o prÃ³ximo me voy de intercambio a Alicante, EspaÃ±a asÃ­ que quiero mejorar mi espaÃ±ol hablado ya que no tengo muchas oportunidades de hacerlo fuera del Internet. Si querÃ©is, tambiÃ©n puedo hacer lo mismo con vosotros, es decir, conversar en *francÃ©s o inglÃ©s* para ayudaros. Si estÃ¡is interesados, podÃ©is mandarme un Note, aquÃ­ o en FurAffinity como tal. Espero tener al menos unas pocas respuestas!  -Furi



Me interesa. Pero hablas el espaÃ±ol de EspaÃ±a. Yo hablo el espaÃ±ol de MÃ©xico. SÃ­ me interesa, pero, Â¿no importa si no soy de EspaÃ±a nativamente?


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 8, 2014)

Beg all your pardons here, but I have a question for someone... does anyone know what language this is, and maybe what she is singing?????
I like the music but have no clue what it is about. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gfSE04ipBo
If you can help thanks!


----------



## rainfux (Jun 9, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Beg all your pardons here, but I have a question for someone... does anyone know what language this is, and maybe what she is singing?????
> I like the music but have no clue what it is about.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gfSE04ipBo
> If you can help thanks!


This is pure *Russian (Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹) *â€‹language.

ÐÐ· Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ñ *Ð‘ÑŠÐ»Ð³Ð°Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸* ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ðº ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ.
I speak *Bulgarian *language freely and without limitations.

ÐœÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ ÐµÑ‰Ðµ Ð¸Ð·ÑƒÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ *Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹* ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº.
I still study the *Russian* language.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm planing on learning another language, italian, french or portuguese, I wish I wasn't such a lazy bastard and actually start up


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 9, 2014)

rainfux said:


> This is pure *Russian (Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹) *â€‹language.
> 
> ÐÐ· Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ñ *Ð‘ÑŠÐ»Ð³Ð°Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸* ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ðº ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ.
> I speak *Bulgarian *language freely and without limitations.
> ...


Russian... sounds like a nifty language! any idea what she is saying?


----------



## rainfux (Jun 9, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Russian... sounds like a nifty language! any idea what she is saying?



Here.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 9, 2014)

I speak Thalassian and Taurahe fluently!


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 9, 2014)

rainfux said:


> Here.



Thank You very much!


----------



## Nyeowzers (Aug 26, 2014)

> I also started teaching myself Japanese about a year ago, which has progressed much more smoothly! I'm using Genki and sites like WaniKani and Memrise and trying to set my own goals, which seems to be working, but I guess I could be progressing a little faster, I've not even finished Genki 1 yet. Anybody wanting to æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’è©±ã™ with a åˆå¿ƒè€… should let me know


*Japanese*
ç§ã‚‚ æ—¥æœ¬èªžãŒã¡ã‚‡ã£ã¨è©±ã—ã¾ã™ã€‚ æ¼¢å­—ã¯ã¾ã ã¾ã ã§ã™ã€500ãã‚‰ã„ã‚’ã—ã¦ã„ã‚‹ã€‚æ—¥æœ¬ã§ä½ã‚“ã§ã„ã‚‹ã®ã§ã€æ—¥å¸¸ä¼šè©±ãŒã§ãã¾ã™ã€‚
I can kinda speak Japanese. Still working on my kanji, I only know about 500. I live is Japan, so I can have daily conversations.

if anyone wants to practice, let me know!  I need to start studying again!!


----------



## Nyeowzers (Aug 26, 2014)

I am interested in speaking with a åˆå¿ƒè€…ã€‚  
ã¯ã˜ã‚ã¾ã—ã¦â—ï¸ ã‚ãŸã—ã¯ ãƒ‹ã‚§ã‚¢ã‚ªã‚¶ã‚ºã§ã™ï¼ 
ãŠã’ã‚“ãã§ã™ã‹ï¼Ÿ


----------



## Deciim (Sep 11, 2014)

*Norwegian
*Noen som snakker en eller annen form for skandinavisk her?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Japanese*
é­šã¯è‰¯ã„ã§ã™ã€‚ç§ãŒé­šã‚’é£Ÿã¹ã‚‹ã§ã™ã€‚


----------



## Kokoro (Sep 27, 2014)

ç§ã¯è©±ã™ã“ã¨ã§æ—¥æœ¬èªžã‚’å‹‰å¼·ã—ãŸã„ã€‚ã€€ã€€æ—¥æœ¬èªžã®æœ¬ã§ç¿’ã†ã‚ˆã‚Šè©±ã™ã“ã¨ã®æ–¹ãŒã§ã™ã€‚

ä¸‰ç™¾æ¼¢å­—ã‚’çŸ¥ã‚Šã¦ã„ã‚‹ã€‚ã€€ã€€èªžã‚’è©±ã¦ç¿’ãªãã¦ã ã‚ã€‚


----------



## RabidLynx (Oct 11, 2014)

HOLY CRAP I CAN GERMAN NOW

Ich habe eine schwarze und weisse Hund namens Willow. Sie hat hellbraune augen.

...woooooo that's about all I know but I'm proud of myself



Deciim said:


> *Norwegian
> *Noen som snakker en eller annen form for skandinavisk her?



I'm interested in learning a Scandinavian language. I don't really know why, lol. I think I'm going to try to learn Norwegian or Swedish after I know a bit more German.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> HOLY CRAP I CAN GERMAN NOW
> 
> Ich habe eine schwarze und weisse Hund namens Willow. Sie hat hellbraune augen.
> 
> ...


German is a great complementary language for scandinavian langauges. Most of them are germanic so they have their fair share of similarities. Wouldn't mind starting practicing german somewhere.
Now that you know how to form sentences all you need to do is gain a bigger vocab and just make up sentences like that and it'll stick to you.

Swedish, it's supposed to be my second language but I speak English far better.
Jag kan tala som svensk. Det är inte min först språk, men jag kan förstor mycket. Vi läsade det i skolor här. Min grammar är jättedålig..

I can speak some japanese too, but since this site fucks up kanji and kanas there isn't a point in demoing it with them. It's been a long time since I have said anything so I'm really rusty and bad.
Demo, nihongowa muzukashiito omoshiroidayone? kanjiwo wakarimasen, dakara benkyoshita ne? Watashino goi wa maa chiisaiyo. Tokidoki TED taakku kara go kikuru sorekara bun wo tatearuda.

Finnish, my native language:
Mitäpäs tässä sanoisi. Jos suomea osaat niin hyvä juttu, harva osaa ulkomailla. Kuuluuhan tähän suomen kieleen muutakin kuin pelkkä perkele.

I can read german pretty well, but I know nothing of the grammar so if I started forming sentences I'd just make myself a laughingstock. My vocab is tiny and mostly comprises of that of Rammstein's, Das Boot's and Stalingrad's :V


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Apparently, it butchers umlauts too. 

Eh... I am _hella _intimidated to try my Finnish following a native speaker. Plus, you just intimidate me in general, Coffee. 

English is my mothertongue. Currently, I am learning Finnish. In high school, I learned German and French, but the latter has atrophied terribly. I still kept quite a bit of my German though. I've had a few attempts with Spanish but we are not so compatible. My mother's native language is Tagalog, so I've picked up some of that over the years as well. I can't speak it very well, but I can understand some of it. Particularly if it is screamed at me. I suppose it's only a matter of time before I pick up Swedish too, all things considered.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 12, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> you just intimidate me in general, Coffee.



In the sig it goes


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> In the sig it goes


No perkele, nyt kannat osaa minusta mukanasi kaikkialle. :3


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> you just intimidate me in general, Coffee.



It's called Sisu, the Finnish half of my family generally intimidates me lol. Especially when it comes to nudity, no fucks given.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

~Jester said:


> It's called Sisu, the Finnish half of my family generally intimidate me lol. Especially when it comes to nudity, no shame.


I'm not intimidated by sisu, I admire it. And the nudity thing isn't exclusive to Finland, it has more to do with more conservative values being common in the US and, I imagine, Canada. I have noticed nudity and swearing abound, but not so much violence on air as I have in America. 

Coffee is just an intimidating guy, is all. I can't see how anyone would be intimidated by Finnish sisu. It's a thing of beauty, really. Pity more of the world doesn't share it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I'm not intimidated by sisu, I admire it. And the nudity thing isn't exclusive to Finland, it has more to do with more conservative values being common in the US and, I imagine, Canada. I have noticed nudity and swearing abound, but not so much violence on air as I have in America.
> 
> Coffee is just an intimidating guy, is all. I can't see how anyone would be intimidated by Finnish sisu. It's a thing of beauty, really. Pity more of the world doesn't share it.


Agreed. Sisu is roughly translatable to determination/courage/perseverance, quite admirable even if I say so myself. Dunno how it's particularly scary.
I am curious now, how am I intimidating?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2014)

Sisu is sorta sexy. 

Just sayin.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

Didn't mean it in a bad way, I admire it as well. I guess what I'm trying to say is I could use more sisu sometimes and people with more sisu than me are intimidating heh.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Agreed. Sisu is roughly translatable to determination/courage/perseverance, quite admirable even if I say so myself. Dunno how it's particularly scary.
> I am curious now, how am I intimidating?


I mean it in a purely admiring way, as one would be intimidated in the presence of someone they look up to. Hopefully not sounding fucking weird or creepy, but I mean it as a compliment, not as a slight. 
But I like how brutally honest you are, you don't fuck around. I respect that, admire that. Honesty, even if it's brutal, is a trait I regard very highly, I would go so far as to say above all others. 

Regarding sisu, my husband's family had this huge fucking log of wood that they intended to get a wooden bear carved out of. And it somehow fell to me to skin the bark off. And everyone was like "Well, this will take a few days." Until I got a hold of that bitch and literally did nothing but chisel bark off that thing well into the dying of the day's light. And one of my favorite moments in Finland thus far is my husband's grandpa slapping me on the back and saying how lucky he was to find a girl with sisu. For a foreigner, that's a pretty big compliment.



Butters Shikkon said:


> Sisu is sorta sexy.
> 
> Just sayin.



It's very sexy. As Coffee said, it's like hardcore determination and perseverance. What a Finn says they'll do, they will do, even if they have to sisu through it. 
Just think of all the applications that has. huhuhuhu




~Jester said:


> Didn't mean it in a bad way, I admire it as well. I guess what I'm trying to say is I could use more sisu sometimes and people with more sisu than me are intimidating heh.



Ah, no, don't worry, I get what you're saying. But I would encourage you to be inspired by it, not intimidated. It's a good way to improve yourself, to fight through adversity and to always finish what you start.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Ah, no, don't worry, I get what you're saying. But I would encourage you to be inspired by it, not intimidated. It's a good way to improve yourself, to fight through adversity and to always finish what you start.



I'm totally inspired by it, have been ever since my dad instilled it in me while I was growing up. There are days though I feel it's running on low, like today. I think I must be using it all up to sisu through my stupid drinking problem. When I'm having trouble accessing that sisu life in general is intimidating.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 14, 2014)

But it doesn't butcher Å‚, Ã³, Å¼, Ä‡, Åº, Ä…, Ä™ and Å›! Yay!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I mean it in a purely admiring way, as one would be intimidated in the presence of someone they look up to. Hopefully not sounding fucking weird or creepy, but I mean it as a compliment, not as a slight.
> But I like how brutally honest you are, you don't fuck around. I respect that, admire that. Honesty, even if it's brutal, is a trait I regard very highly, I would go so far as to say above all others.
> 
> Regarding sisu, my husband's family had this huge fucking log of wood that they intended to get a wooden bear carved out of. And it somehow fell to me to skin the bark off. And everyone was like "Well, this will take a few days." Until I got a hold of that bitch and literally did nothing but chisel bark off that thing well into the dying of the day's light. And one of my favorite moments in Finland thus far is my husband's grandpa slapping me on the back and saying how lucky he was to find a girl with sisu. For a foreigner, that's a pretty big compliment.


A bit of a late reply, but thanks for clearing that up and thanks for the big compliment.
I value honestly above all else so I can sort of see where you're coming from, and that wooden bear log? Well done with that, you did deserve that pat on the back.
Jatkat vaan samaan malliin ja kyllä me saadaan sinusta A-luokan suomalainen.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is one of the most famous F1 drivers on the planet to clear the whole Sisu issue up, I give you Mika HÃ¤kkinen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bmqdnx5R1U&list=CL4USk1FYpUbI


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm learning to speak Polish, but actually writing it is haaaarrrrrdddd. I keep hitting a wall with how some sounds are actually spelled. And the accents above/below letters? >:I

That said, learning another language on my own terms (outside of school) is one of the most fulfilling things I've ever done. It's just going nowhere slowly. x3


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 3, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> And the accents above/below letters? >:I



Those are not accents, those are letters ;P

Ã³ = u
Å¼ = rz
ch = h
but
Å› â‰  si
Ä‡ â‰  ci
Åº â‰  zi

'dÅ¼' = 'g' in "george"
'dÅº' = 'j' in "judge"
'dÅ¼' = 'drz'
'Å‚' = 'w' in 'wood'
Ä… = 'ante' in (fr.) 'soixante'
Ä™ = yyy... well, no idea right now

It's because in old polish language 'wÃ³z' [_wuz_, eng. 'cart'] was written and pronounced like 'wooz', later it transformed into 'wÃ³Ã³z' [wuuz] and then into 'wÃ³z' [wuz]. Ã“ was soft and long and U was hard and short. Now pronounciation changed so there is absolutely no difference between them, but spelling and grammar rules remained. 
It's exactly like with 'f' and 'ph' in english.

But Å¼, rz, Å›, Ä‡, cz, and sz... well, I don't really know how to explain them. There are no similar sounds in english.

Also, this is one of the reasons why we don't have any major problems in learning proper pronounciation in indo-european languages. We pretty much cover the asbolute majority of the sounds in our own language 
It's enough to mention that there are 'sz', 'cz, 'Ä™' and 'Å›' in my family name. Hue hue hue.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 4, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I'm learning to speak Polish, but actually writing it is haaaarrrrrdddd. I keep hitting a wall with how some sounds are actually spelled. And the accents above/below letters? >:I
> 
> That said, learning another language on my own terms (outside of school) is one of the most fulfilling things I've ever done. It's just going nowhere slowly. x3


Check out the kreskas, they're real crazy


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 29, 2014)

An advice on when to use the Spanish accent, the tilde: Ã¡, Ã©, Ã­, Ã³, Ãº.
The most basic thing you need to know, is that the accent goes in the vowel of the stressed syllable. However, there are rules that limit its placement.

1) If the stressed syllable is the last one, the accent may be written ONLY when the word ends in vowel, in 'n', or in 's'.
E.G. a-CÃ, bi-DÃ“N, a-TRÃS; but not in, teNAZ, ca-ER, con-TROL, etc.

2) If the stressed syllable is the second to last one, the accent may be written ONLY when the word does NOT end in 'n', 's', or vowel.
E.G. ÃR-bol, ÃM-bar, al-FÃ‰-rez; but not in, TRAN-co, TON-tos, CA-san.

3) If the stressed syllable is the third to last one, then it'll always be stressed.
E.G. BRÃš-ju-la, BÃ-qui-co, QUÃŒ-mi-co.

4) If a syllable that should be an ascending diphtong breaks, then the stronger vowel gains a tilde, regardless of the above rules.
E.G. ju-ga-RÃ-a, que-RÃ-a, bus-ca-RÃ-a.

5) If the stressed syllable has a diphtong, then the accent will usually go in the second vowel.

6) Safe for various exceptional cases, monosyllables have no tilde. This one is tricky, and requires a deeper knowledge of Spanish, actually.


----------



## MalletFace (Jan 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> An advice on when to use the Spanish accent, the tilde: Ã¡, Ã©, Ã­, Ã³, Ãº...



Somehow, on my limited vocabulary, I can pronounce the words correctly  but never remember the accented letter in spelling. I'll remember this. 

I won't need it for the word CÃ³rdoba, though. I learned how to spell  that word quickly. That word has somehow become my only major hurdle in  my pathetic waltz into Spanish. I've resorted to calling it  Cor'va/Cor'ba in quicker conversations (I've never had someone hear that  as curva, or misunderstand it otherwise, so I guess that's good until I  fix it). I have no idea why I can't say it or why it comes up so much,  either.

Tengo que planear mÃ¡s tiempo en la casa para usar espaÃ±ol. Le doy  excusas para no practicar diariamente (Miedos irracionales). Mi espaÃ±ol  es muy bÃ¡sico porque no practico diariamente. Y tengo que encontrar una  persona para hacer conversaciÃ³nes con. Soy estudiante en espaÃ±ol pero el  tiempo en la clase es insuficiente.

No idea if that's correct or not, but I'd really like to know if I used  "Tengo que" and "le" correctly. If all of that's totally butchered; que  lÃ¡stima. I'll get over it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Somehow, on my limited vocabulary, I can pronounce the words correctly  but never remember the accented letter in spelling. I'll remember this.
> 
> I won't need it for the word CÃ³rdoba, though. I learned how to spell  that word quickly. That word has somehow become my only major hurdle in  my pathetic waltz into Spanish. I've resorted to calling it  Cor'va/Cor'ba in quicker conversations (I've never had someone hear that  as curva, or misunderstand it otherwise, so I guess that's good until I  fix it). I have no idea why I can't say it or why it comes up so much,  either.
> 
> ...



And what CÃ³rdoba is it? The one from Spain, the one from Argentina, or the one from Colombia?

"Tengo que" was correctly used, but "le" was not quite*, and safe for a few mistakes, you actually did very finely, I must say. 
In this case, you should've added the "-lo" (which replaces the direct object, in this case, "Spanish") to the end of "practicar". 
Minor mistake I committed in my post: a diphtong that does not break may carry an accent, but only in accordance to the first three rules.

Â¿De quÃ© miedos hablas?

Well, I don't know whom you could ask about your lack of a partner, but for the moment, you could try reading literature to improve your syntax and vocabulary.


----------



## MalletFace (Jan 4, 2015)

Tengo miedo de hablar. Creo que puedo mejorar con mÃ s trabajo.

And now that I've gotten here, I have a question if it is worth answering. When you're saying you're scared of something, namely a verb, do you say "tengo miedo de ____" or "tengo miedo a ___?" Are they even different, or do they function the same way "of" and "to" work in the English version of that phrase?

Also, gracias por las correcciones. I understand it at least a little better than I did before.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Tengo miedo de hablar. Creo que puedo mejorar con mÃ s trabajo.
> 
> And now that I've gotten here, I have a question if it is worth answering. When you're saying you're scared of something, namely a verb, do you say "tengo miedo de ____" or "tengo miedo a ___?" Are they even different, or do they function the same way "of" and "to" work in the English version of that phrase?
> 
> Also, gracias por las correcciones. I understand it at least a little better than I did before.


No hay problema, con el tiempo se te pasarÃ¡, quizÃ¡s.

Generally, "de" goes before verbal phrases, while "a" goes before nominal phrases.
"Tengo miedo de perder/correr/ir" vs "Le* tengo miedo a los murciÃ©lagos/las araÃ±as/la oscuridad", for example. _Generally; _exceptions happen a lot with 'de' and non verbs in replies:
"Â¿De quÃ© tienes miedo?"
"Del coco/ de eso/ de aquello".

De nada, siempre a la orden.

*The 'le' is mandatory with 'a': "Â¿A quÃ© *le* tienes miedo?" vs. "Â¿De quÃ© tienes miedo?".


----------



## vermillion (Jan 6, 2015)

Is there a language-lover's group on FA? If not someone should make one. :3 But if there is can someone please link me to it? I love learning foreign languages and would like to find a boyfriend that does too. x3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

'A'ole no e laws ka makaukau ma ho'okahi wale no 'olelo


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 8, 2015)

Ik moet glimlachen van de 'Species:' van de persoon boven me. Zelfde hier, behalve dat er bij mij 'Red' voor 'Panda' moet. 

Fijn om even een pauze te kunnen nemen van mijn Steenkolen Engels. Talen spreken is lastig. Ich spreche auch ein bisschen Deutsch, et un petit peu FranÃ§ais.


----------



## Shlibi (Jan 14, 2015)

I speak fluent *Hebrew*, but I don't know if FA would take the font. SF tuned it into question marks, here goes:
×™×© ×¤×” ××—×“ ×©×™×•×“×¢ ×¢×‘×¨×™×ª?


----------



## Parasoul (Jan 15, 2015)

Je n'aime pas travailer en mon devoirs, c'est stupide

Ohayo genki desu? Boku wa donetsu gozen

Je suis un fleur du soleil


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 15, 2015)

desuchu said:


> Je n'aime pas travailer en mon devoirs, c'est stupide
> 
> Je suis un fleur du soleil



I think that you meant to say "I don't like to do my homework, it's stupid" and "I am a sunflower"

Here's how you should have saud it: " Je n'aime pas faire mes devoirs, c'est stupide" and "Je suis un tournesol"


----------



## Parasoul (Jan 15, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> I think that you meant to say "I don't like to do my homework, it's stupid" and "I am a sunflower"
> 
> Here's how you should have saud it: " Je n'aime pas faire mes devoirs, c'est stupide" and "Je suis un tournesol"



Oh, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Serdonyx (Mar 4, 2015)

*Swedish 
*I speak fluent English, and have a lot of friends who live in Skandinavia and South Africa who all speak Swedish. (The South Africans moved from Sweden) I am having trouble, however, with certain phrases in Swedish. For example, when someone is saying, "I do not speak English", they would say, "Jag talar inte Engleska", which I believe would translate directly to, "I speak not English" or something along the lines. I do not understand why this is, and I am embarrassed to say certain things, because I am afraid I do not know a few rules of grammar, or something. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tjecce (Mar 7, 2015)

*Swedish*
I'm swedish, and I can tell you that you're correct. Directly translated it would become "I speak not English". However, in swedish we put negations after the verb, while english put negations before the verb. So our "do not/don't" is always put after what it is for.
I _do not_ speak = Jag talar _inte_


----------



## Serdonyx (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you so much! This was very helpful. :3


----------



## milvusbuteo (Apr 4, 2015)

Magyar van?
Any hungarians?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

French is my favourite language. c:


----------



## Dewi_K (Apr 27, 2015)

Well my natal lenguage is the Spanish, but also I speak english. And I try to learn Italian.

*Spanish
*Para mi obviamente es bstante facil el espaÃ±ol.


----------



## Ruehl21 (Apr 27, 2015)

_I'm fluent in English, but I also know some Greek (xÃ©roÌ± arketÃ¡ gia na ta vgÃ¡loun pÃ©ra / I know enough to get by) and I'm learning a little Japanese. I've got the ultimate, must-know basics down considering I went to Japan for two weeks and people seemed to understand me just fine. I do still make the odd silly mistake with Greek where I mix up a few words but I do that with English too, that's just me spacing out._


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm confirmed for taking Japanese I next semester. It'll be fun trying to speak Japanese...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 27, 2015)

I took 3 years of Deutsch.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (May 28, 2015)

I never really took note of what languages fellow furries speak. Most of us are pretty well educated, so it makes sense that a fair number of us would learn some additional ones.
Personally, I find linguistics fascinating, and It is very easy for me to learn languages. Currently, I can speak 5 and can decipher 7 separate writing systems.


(1) Can Speak, Read+Write; 
English, Spanish,  Russian, Arabic , Pulmanyran 
**can understand Belorussian, and some Urdu


(2) Writing Systems (Read+Write)
Latin, Cyrillic, Arabic, Pumanyr, Gaelic Runes, Egyptian Hieroglyphics,  Egyptian Hieratic.
     Idk of this "counts", but I am a programmer with coding fluency in HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. 


I get so excited when I meet someone online who also knows one or more of those cus I get to use them. Lol  


Idk if this is helpful to anyone else, but I always found learning a language that has its' own alphabet much easier than learning one with the same alphabet as your native language. Why? Cus the way the word looks with different symbols provides a distinct visual. This is MOST helpful for learning Arabic, because those letters change depending their ,place" in the word. But you only need to remember what the word looked like, not the spelling. 
This way, the letters come more naturally based on combined sound, instead of having to memorize 100+ letters (28 letters, with 4 versions each)


----------



## MalletFace (May 28, 2015)

Aeveirra509 said:


> I never really took note of what languages fellow furries speak. Most of us are pretty well educated, so it makes sense that a fair number of us would learn some additional ones.
> Personally, I find linguistics fascinating, and It is very easy for me to learn languages. Currently, I can speak 5 and can decipher 7 separate writing systems.
> 
> 
> ...


 
No. Bad. Coding does not count you show-off.

But I love languages and scripts. I, too, know Latin and Cyrillic writing, and I can just about to Gaelic (I'm assuming by Gaelic you mean Ogham), but I've never tried the others. I can also do the Elder FuÃ¾ark and the FuÃ¾orc, along with some mediocre Old English language. It takes forever to type it because I can never remember the alt codes and I cannot find a suitable keyboard, but I endure it because ÃžÃ¦t wÃ¦s gÅd sprÇ£c. SÄ“o betst sprÇ£c beliefe ic. Plus, it really bugs my siblings to walk around and recite Beowulf in the original, obviously with accompanying action, so I love that about it, too. 

I can communicate in several languages, but none of them do I do phenomenally. I jump around too much and never stick to just one, other than German and OE. 

I also agree with the alphabet thing, but with an additional reason. I think using an alphabet you know tends to spoil your pronunciation if you're not careful. I've met some people who speak unintelligible English because they learned to write it before they spoke, and they spoke horribly incorrectly.


----------



## okh (Jun 12, 2015)

I speak Arabic fairly well, I learned through exposure, the thing with Arabic is that while useful (for business and cross country communication) no one speaks the formal arabic that is taught in schools and in programs like RosettaStone. I have never found use for the overpriced program and would suggest against it, go to your local mosque they almost allways have language programs and invite muslims and non muslims alike. Good luck.


----------



## okh (Jun 12, 2015)

ã‚„ã»ãƒ¼ã€ ç§ã¯æ—¥æœ¬èªžè©±ã›ã‚‹ ã‚ˆã‚ã—ãã­! Hey, I can speak Japanese. Good to meet you. I have been studying Japanese for over four years and currently reside in Japan. Feel free to message if you need help é ‘å¼µã£ã¦ã­!


----------



## okh (Jun 12, 2015)

"Genki desu.( å…ƒæ°—ã§ã™ã€‚)" Is fine grammaticaly although Genki alone is oftentimes used colloquially.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 1, 2015)

I can speak, read and write English and French.

Though, I can almost completely read (Probably not write, though) German and Spanish.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 2, 2015)

English and Filipino, I'm both fluent at. And maybe some Spanish words xD


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Aug 24, 2015)

(dummy text)
ä½ å¥½ï¼æˆ‘çš„åå­—æ˜¯è€€è¥¿ï¼


----------

